# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու >  Հավաքածու մրցույթ – 3. «Անծանոթ տուն» (քվեարկություն և քննարկում)

## Դավիթ

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*

Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «N–րդ տարբերակ. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,
Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 7 օր,
Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու,
Քվեարկության 7 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,
Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,
Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է. յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է ընտրել մեկից ավել տարբերակներ,
Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,
7 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:


*Ուշադրություն*

Այսուհետև ակումբում քվեարկել կարող են միայն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր
ա) գրանցվել են քվեարկությունից առնվազն 10 օր առաջ
բ) կատարել են 15–ից ոչ պակաս գրառում
գ) ունեն 15–ից ոչ պակաս վարկանիշ։

----------

Alphaone (22.02.2013), Chuk (20.02.2013), einnA (21.02.2013), Ingrid (20.02.2013), Malxas (20.02.2013), Sambitbaba (20.02.2013), Արէա (21.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*1-ին տարբերակ*
*Ճռռոց*

...Լավ, կգնանք: Խոստանում եմ: 
Երջանիկ էի: Գիտեի, որ իր խոստման տերն է: Ու էդպես էլ եղավ: Գնացինք: Ճանապարհին նախապատրաստվում էի այդ ամենը տեսնելուն: Ինձ ուժ էի տալիս, ձեռքերիս բռունցքները պինդ սեղմել էի: Մետրոյով էինք գնում: Ռելսերի ձայնը հաճելի էր: 
Սիրտս անհանգիստ էր, ուժեղ էր բաբախում: Չէի ուզում, որ շուտ հասնեինք: Էնքան հուզված էի, որ նկատեց:

-Դե լավ, հասնում ենք, քիչ մնաց:
Ախր չգիտեր, որ ուզում էի՝ չհասնեինք, բայց եթե այդ ամենն իրեն ասեի, ինձ գժի տեղ կդներ ու կասեր՝ ամբողջ ամառ հոգիս հանեցիր, թե գնա´նք: Հիմա էլ չես ուզում: Շատ լավ, հետ ենք վերադառնում: Սարսափած իր խոսքերից (որոնք կասվեին, եթե ինձ լավ չպահեի) լռեցի: Վերջապես հասանք: Դուրս եկանք մետրոյից ու սկսեցինք քայլել: Դրսում դեռ լույս էր: Քայլեցինք երկար: Արդեն երևում էր տունը: Սիրտս սկսեց ավելի արագ խփել: Անցանք հին աղբարկղի կողքով: Նայեցի աղբարկղին՝ շատ էի կարոտել: Մոտեցանք դարպասին: Խնդրեցի, որ ես հրեմ դարպասը: Չմերժեց: Հրեցի: Դժվարությամբ բացվեց: Բացվելուց էլ ճռռաց: Հին ճռռոց էր դա: Ականջներումս փորձեցի պահել այդ ձայնը: Ներս մտանք: Կանգնեցի ու մի պահ քարացա:
-Հն, ի՞նչ ես կանգնել, առաջ անցիր:
Լսեցի իրեն: Մի քանի րոպե շրջեցի տան կողքերով:
- Տուն չե՞ս մտնելու,- հարցրեց:
Ախր չգիտեր, որ հենց դրան եմ նախապատրաստվում: Դան դուռը ոնց որ միշտ՝ բաց էր: Ներս մտանք: Ոտքս դնելուց հատակը ճռռաց: Նորից հին ճռռոց էր: Նորից մտապահեցի այն: Անցա խոհանոցով: Ոչինչ չէր փոխվել: Սեղանին, ոնց որ միշտ, մրջյուններ էին վազվզում: Մի քանի րոպե իրենց էի նայում:
- Նորի՞ց կպար էդ մրջյուններին:
- Կարոտել էի իրենց:
- Ուզու՞մ ես՝ հետդ վերցրու:
- Չէ, էս է իրենց տեղը:
Սեղանը հին էր: Աթոռներն էլ: Նստեցի աթոռին: Վեր կացա: Նորից նստեցի: Ձեռքերովս շոշափեցի սեղանը: Հետո բացեցի պահարանը: Ամեն ինչ նույն տեղում էր: Շաքարավազն էլ: Ու մեջը երկու-երեք մրջյուն կար: Ձեռք չտվեցի իրենց: Փակեցի պահարանի դուռը: Մի քանի անգամ քայլեցի նույն տեղով, որ նորից լսեմ ճռռոցը: Ինձ խելագարի պես էի պահում: Համենայն դեպս կողքից էդպես էր երևում: Ախր ոնց կհասկանար ինձ, եթե ասեի, որ պատրաստ եմ անգամ համբուրել կեղտոտ ու փոշոտ հատակը: <<Երեխայություն ես անում>>,- երևի կասեր: Իսկ ես երբեք չէի կարողանա բացատրել, որ այդ տան հատակի փոշին ինձ անհրաժեշտ էր, որ ես դրա կարիքն ունեի:
- Էդպես մի նայիր, մեկ է՝ քանդելու ենք:

Հա, բան չասացի: 
Խոհանոցի ներսում սենյակ կար: Մտանք այդ սենյակ: Մութ էր: Բայց ամեն ինչ երևում էր: Սենյակում երկար քայլեցի: Մոտեցա փոքրիկ պահարանին: Բացեցի: Մի երկու բան կար դրված: Պահարանից մի գիրք վերցրեցի (Բուրատինոյի արկածներն էր):
- Հիշու՞մ ես:
- Հարյուր անգամ կարդացել ես:
- Գիտեմ: Հիմա էլ կկարդայի:
- Դե եթե ուզում ես՝ վերցրու:
- Հենց հանեմ էստեղից, կդառնա սովորական գիրք: Ու ինձ էլ պետք չի գա:
- Ինչի հետևից ես ընկել...
Գիրքը սեղմեցի ձեռքերիս մեջ: Մոտեցրի ինձ: Փոշի˜... հի˜ն փոշի: Ագահորեն շնչեցի այն:
- Գրքի փոշին վտանգավոր է:
- Գիտեմ, ու թքած ունեմ:
Գիրքը նույն տեղը դրեցի: Նորից սկսեցի շրջել սենյակով մեկ: Անկյունում բազկաթոռն էր: Նստեցի: Երեք րոպե մնացի էդտեղ նստած: Ձեռքերովս շոշափեցի բազկաթոռը: Վեր կացա: Երկու թախտերն էլ իրենց տեղում էին: Պատերը խոնավությունից քիչ էր մնում փլվեին: Մատներով շոշափեցի պատերը: Զգացի, որ փշրվում էին:
- Եթե էդպես շարունակես, ինքդ կքանդես տունը:
Ոչինչ չասացի: Լուռ դուրս եկանք սենյակից:
Հիմա էլ...
- Երկրորդ հա՞րկ էլ ես գնալու:
Էնպես նայեցի իրեն, որ փոշմանեց իր հարցից: Երկրորդ հարկ բարձրանալուց աստիճանները շարժվում էին:

- Զգու´յշ:
Հասանք երկրորդ հարկ: Պատշգամբ: Սպիտակ սեղան: Դուռ: Ոչինչ չէր փոխվել: Ներս մտանք: Միջանցքը փոքր էր: Ավելի լուսավոր էր, ու տաք: Մի քանի րոպե միջանցքում մնացի: Հերթով ձեռք տվեցի ամեն ինչին՝ պահարանին, գրքերին, դռանը: Մի երկու անգամ բացեցի ու փակեցի պահարանի դուռը: Նորից այդ ձայնը: Դիմանալն անհնար էր: Ճռռոցը սիրտս ծակում էր: Մտնում էր ներս: Անցնում էր ամբողջ մարմնովս, ներծծվում էր արյանս մեջ... ճռռոցը...
Սենյակ մտնելու ժամանակն էր: Ներս մտանք: Միանգամից դաշնամուրը տեսա՝ հին, սև: Բացեցի: Փորձեցի նվագել: Լարած չէր, չստացվեց: Դաշնամուրի վրա մի երկու արձանիկ կար ու մի ժամացույց: Սլաքն անընդհատ աջ ու ձախ էր գնում ու... ձայնը... հարազա˜տ, հեռու˜, սիրելի˜ ձայնը... Մոտեցա անկողնուն: Վրան ծածկոց կար՝ վանդակավոր, հին: Շնչեցի ծածկոցը: Մարմնովս ինչ-որ բան անցավ: Փշաքաղվեցի:Նույն հոտն էր, ոչինչ չէր փոխվել: Սեղանն էլ էր նույնը, աթոռներն էլ, պատերի նկարներն էլ: Հետո մոտեցա գրապահարանին: Նայեցի: Ժպտացի:
- Սրա համար էինք եկել, վերցրու՝ ինչ պետք է:
Դա պարզապես առիթ էր էստեղ գալու: Ուրիշ կերպ չէի կարող:
- Գի՞րք է պետք, վերցրու:
Հերթով կարդացի գրքերի վերնագրերը: Ձեռքս դրեցի Բուլգակովի <<Վարպետն ու Մարգարիտան>> գրքի վրա:
- Միայն սա՞:
- Չէ, բոլորը:
- Հմ:
- Գիտեմ, քո սիրելի գիրքն է: Ես էլ եմ այն շատ սիրում:
- Կարդացե՞լ ես:
- Չէ:
- Հիմարություն:
- Ոչինչ էլ չեմ վերցնում: Սրանք գրադարանում էլ կան:
Ապշած ինձ նայեց: Հասկացա՞վ, չգիտեմ:
- Քանդելուց գրքերը տեղափոխելու ենք:
- Դրանք կդադարեն գիրք կոչվելուց, եթե էստեղից տեղափոխվեն:
Պատուհանը բաց էր: Ծառերի տերևները պատուհանից ներս էին մտել: Մի տերև պոկեցի: Ձեռքերիս մեջ փշրվեց: Լուռ իջանք երկրորդ հարկից: Դիմացը նստարան կար: Մոտեցա: Նստեցի, պառկեցի, հետո նորից նստեցի: Պատի վերևում մի հին քարտեզ կար կախված: Իրենից թաքուն համբուրեցի այն: Փոշին կոկորդովս անցավ: Հաճելի էր: Գուցե դրանից հետո հիվանդանոց ընկնեի...Ի՞նչ կարևոր էր դա:
- Քանդելուց թող քարտեզին ձեռք չտան:
- Չի´ լինի:
Գիտեի: Տան այգում խոտեր էին աճել: Խոտերը նույնպես անցան մատներիս տակով: Կոճղ կար: Նստեցի վրան:
- Երեխա ես, էլի:
Լուռ վեր կացա: Մոտեցա ջրի ծորակին: Բացեցի: Մի քանի վայրկյան լսեցի ջրի ձայնը: Հասկանում էի: Գնալու ժամանակն էր: Չէի ուզում տեղիցս շարժվել:
- Հն, գնա՞նք:
- Մի քիչ էլ սպասիր:
- Անտանելի ես:
Գիտեի, որ անտանելի եմ: Ձայն չհանեցի: Ծորակի կողքին տաշտ կար ջրով լցված: Մոտեցա: Ձեռքերս մտցրեցի ջուրը: Մի քանի րոպե տեղիցս չէի շարժվում:
- Մտիր տաշտը: Մտիր ու խեղդվիր:
Սիրով կմտնեի: Հաճելի պահ էր: Ջուրը սառն էր: Էնպես էի հասկանում իրեն: Զարմանում էի՝ ոնց է լուռ դիմանում ինձ: Արդեն հոգնել էի: Ձեռքերս դողում էին:
- Գնացինք:
- Բա կտու՞րը:

Ինձ արգելում էին կտուր բարձրանալ: Վտանգավոր էր: Բարձրացա: Կտուրում կատուներ կային: Նայեցինք իրար, ժպտացինք, հասկացանք իրար: Իջա կտուրից: Արդեն դարպասի մոտ էինք:
- Իսկ եթե չքանդե՞ք:
Իզուր ասացի: Լուռ բացեցի դարպասը: Վերջին անգամ...նույն ճռռոցը: Դարպասից դուրս եկանք: Երկու քար կար դրված: Խաղողի որթը...հի˜ն, ծանո˜թ: Հեռանալուց նայեցի տանը: Քարերը կարմիր էին: Երկար չնայեցի, որ շատ չտանջվեմ: Տունն էլ չէր կարողանում ինձ նայել: Մեղավոր էր զգում իրեն: Երկար ժամանակ լուռ քայլեցինք: Դեռ ուշքի չէի եկել: Դեռ էնտեղ էի: << Քանդում են, թող քանդեն, հո իմ ներսում չեն կարող քանդել... մի տեսակ չեն համարձակվի, մուտք էլ չունեն, ու˜ր մնաց քանդեն>>: Հա, հիմարություն էր էդտեղ նորից վերադառնալը, հիմարություն կլիներ այդ տունը չքանդելը: Շատ լավ էի հասկանում: Վերջին անգամ զգացի ճռռոցը, դռան ձայնը, ջրի ձայնը, կատուներին, ծածկոցի հոտը, փոշին, քարտեզը, կոճղը...
Նայեցի իրեն:
- Մեկ է, քեզ չեմ հասկանում,- ասաց:
Գիտեի, որ խաբում էր: Ախր պարզ տեսնում էի աչքերից կաթող երկու կաթիլ արցունքը:

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2013), einnA (21.02.2013), Enna Adoly (26.08.2013), Ingrid (20.02.2013), ivy (20.02.2013), kivera (26.02.2013), Malxas (20.02.2013), Sambitbaba (20.02.2013), Smokie (21.02.2013), Stranger_Friend (23.02.2013), Արէա (21.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*2-րդ տարբերակ*


*Անծանոթ տուն
(Ո՞վ է նա)*



Ինքնաթիռը վայրէջք կատարեց: Արամը դուրս եկավ ինքնաթիռից և զգաց ձմռան արևի սառը ճառագայթները: Ցուրտ ձմեռ և հայրենիք... 
Տասերկու տարի անց Արամը դարձյալ հայրենիքում է: Եկել է, որ վերջապես տեսնի իր բացակայության ընթացքում ծնված զույգ որդիներին: 
Մեքենան սլանում է, բայց Արամը մտքերով արդեն տանն է և պատկերացնում է, թե ինչպես է մտնում տուն, գրկում մորը, երեխաներին, իսկ հորը այդպես էլ չի տեսնելու. «Թաղման էլ չկարողացա գալ, տաղավարներին էլ... դե հարմար չէր»: Հիմա էլ հոր մահից երեք տարի հետո է գալիս. «Բայց թաղման ծախսերը լրիվ ուղարկել եմ... »: 
Մայրը, երեխաները... կգնա հոր գերեզմանին, ծաղիկներ կտանի: 
Մեքենան արդեն տանն է մոտենում: Արամը անհասկանալի շփոթվեց, երբ զգաց երևակայական հանդիպման մոտ լինելը: Զգում է հարազատ ինչ-որ մի բան, կարոտ, իրարամերժ ցգացմունքներ, որոնք ներսից խեղդում են իրեն, բայց միաժամանակ տարօրինակ հարազատություն, որ ավելի շատ հրապուրանքի է նման, հրապուրանք, որ այդպես էլ սերմեր չի տալու և այդպես էլ սերը չի ծաղկելու. գիտի, որ Ռուսաստանում իրեն սպասող Մաշային տեսնելու ցանկությունը ավելի զորեղ է: Արամը վստահ է, որ սիրում է իր հայրենիքը, տունը, բայց գիտի նաև, որ ժամանակը անգութ է բաժանության տարածության մեջ և չափազանց ամուր , որ անտեսանելի ամուր թելերով կապի մի նոր «տան», մի նոր «հայրենիքի» հետ: Իսկ Արամի սիրտը վաղուց արդեն ամուր թելերով կապված է հայրենիքից հեռու Ռուսաստանում թողած «տան» հետ: Հայրենիքը նրա համար արդեն մայրական գիրկ է, որին հասուն տարիքում միայն ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ես ուզում վերադառնալ: Անցյալի հիշողություններն էլ հանկարծ ավելի պատկերավոր դարձան, և «սև» հիշողություններից հանկարծ հառնեց Աննայի կերպարը՝ տասերկու տարի առաջ կատարած իր երիտասարդական սխալը. «Ի՞նչ Աննա, մեկ ամսից հետ եմ գնալու... » : 
Օրը սվորական չէ նաև Աննայի համար: Նա լողացրել է երեխաներին, հագցրել ամենակոկիկ շորերը և շարունակ հիշեցնում է.
-Ձեզ խելոք կպահեք, երբ ձեր պապան գա: 
Երեխաները անսովոր հուզված են: Ինչ-որ տեղից գալիս է մեկը, ում համար ասում են, որ իրենց հայրն է: Ճիշտ է, մեկ-մեկ հեռախոսով խոսել են անծանոթ ինչ-որ տղամարդու հետ, բայց թե ինչպիսին է հայր կոչվող «ձյաձյան» , նրանք չգիտեն: Հուզված է և Աննան: Արամի հետ ամուսնացել է տասներկու տարի առաջ, բայց երեք ամիս է նրա հետ ապրել: Նրանք երբեք սիրային զույգ չեն եղել: Նրանց ամուսնությունը Արամի մոր ձեռքի գործն էր: Աննայի՝ մորաքրոջ խնամքին մնացած որբ աղջկա կարծիքը ոչ ոք չհարցրեց, և նա դարձավ Արամի կինը: Արամն էլ այդ ժամանակ նոր էր եկել բանակից և ամեն ինչ շատ արագ դասավորվեց: Ամուսնությունը ամուսնություն, բայց ապրել էր պետք, և ամուսնությունից երեք ամիս հետո Արամը մեկնեց Ռուսաստան՝ արտագնա աշխատանքի: Ու երբ ծնվում են նրանց երկվորյակները, Արամը չի կարողանում թողնել աշխատանքը և վերադառնալ: Անցնում է որոշ ժամանակ, երկվորյակները մեծանում են, իսկ նա դեռ Ռուսաստանում աշխատում էր: Գործերը լավ էին և Աննայի սկեսուրը որոշեց, որ որդին ավելի օգտակար կլինի, եթե մնա Ռուսաստանում աշխատի և փող ուղարկի. 
-Զույգերին, որ տեսավ, դրանով նրանց կկերակրի՞ :
Արամն էլ չէր գալիս: Կինը սպասում էր ամուսնուն և կարոտով հիշում համատեղ կյանքի երեք ամիսները: Հեռախոսը կար, բայց մեկ է՝ Արամը հեռու էր: Տարիներն էլ անցնում էին, և սպասման հետ Աննայի համբերությունն էր հատվում: Մի քանի անգամ որոշեց հեռանալ Արամի ընտանիքից, բայց փոքրուց որբ մնացած աղջկան ո՞վ ապաստան կտար: «Մնա՛ կերսրանցդ տանը, գոնե էնտեղ մարդդ փող է ուղարկում, իմ տան հետ էլ գործ չունես: Քեզ պահել-մեծացրել եմ, հերի՛ք ա»,- կոպիտ ասաց Աննայի մորաքույրը: Որոշ ժամանակ հետո Արամի մայրը սկսեց չդիմանալ որդու կարոտին և արդեն ինքն է որդուն հորդորում( գոնե որոշ ժամանակով) Հայաստան գալ: Արամը, սակայն նորից չեկավ: Դե մորը և թողած կնոջը ինչպես ասեր, որ Ռուսաստանում արդեն կին և երեխա ուներ, կին, որին սիրելով էր ամուսնացել և ոչ թե մոր ընտրածով: Արամը չեկավ, երբ նույնիսկ հայրը մահացավ. գործերը լավ էին, բրիգադիրի պետ էր արդեն և նորից ժամանակ չուներ: Զանգերն էլ ավելի քիչ դարձան: Ամեն ամիս փող էր ուղարկում և դրանով համարում էր իր պարտականությունները կատարած: Աննան շարունակում էր սպասել. նա ինչ-որ թելով կապված էր զգում այն մարդուն, որից զույգեր էր ունեցել: Ու թեև սպասում էր ամուսնուն, բայց համոզված էր, որ նրա կյանքում կին կար և կանացի բնազդով խանդում էր նրան: 
Ի վերջո սպասված օրն եկավ: Ամուսինը վերադարձավ: Երեխաները բնազդով վազեցին ընդառաջ, բայց ինչ-որ անջրպետ զգալով հետ քաշվեցին, երբ հայրը փորձեց գրկել նրանց:
_Մի՛ ամաչեք, ձեր պապան է,- երեխաներին դեպի հայրը հրեց Աննան: 
Արամը գրկեց որդիներին, համբուրեց և հայացքը դարձրեց Աննային: Նրանք իրար աչքերի մեջ նայեցին: Աննան փախցրեց հայացքը: Արամն էլ մի պահ շփոթվեց և վարանելով պարզեց ձեռքը:Աննան նույնպես վարանելով ձեռքը մեկնեց ամուսնու պարզած ձեռքին և ակամայից ավելի կարմրեց, երբ Արամը համբուրեց նրան: Համբույրը այնքան սառն էր, որ Արամը դողած: «Տասերկու տարի առաջ , երբ ամուսնացանք, նա լրիվ ուրիշ էր» ,- մտածեց Արամը: «Մի՞թե այսքան տարի ես այս մարդուն եմ սպասել»,- իր հերթին մտածեց Աննան: 
Տասնհինգ րոպե հետո տանը արդեն տեղ չկար. հարազատությունը եկել է Արամին բարի գալուստ ասելու: Աննան սկեսրոջ հետ սեղանն է պատրաստում և թաքուն հայացքով նայում այն մարդուն, ում հետ օրենքով տասներկու տարի ամուսնացած է , բայց որպես ամուսնու երեք ամիս է ճանաչում: 
Բարեկամները Արամին գործերից են հարցնում, իսկ նա ցրված պատասխաններ է տալիս: « Տարիներ առաջ, երբ ամուսնացանք, գոնե մի քիչ սիրուն էր, իսկ հիմա... »,- Աննային նայելով մտածեց Արամը և ակամայից նրան համեմատեց Ռուսաստանում իրեն սպասող Մաշայի հետ: « Աննան լավ էլ սևուկն է, ո՞նց առաջ չէի նկատել: Մաշաս ուրիշ է... »,- և հայացքը փախցրեց Աննայից: Իսկ երբ նկատեց, որ երեխաները սենյակում չեն, ինչ-որ հարազատ բան զգաց և կանչեց իր մոտ. «Արյունը ջուր չի դառնա»,- մտածեց Արամը: Եվ թեև զավակներից շատ հեռու էր եղել, բայց զգում է, որ իրենն են, իր արյունը, իսկ ո՞վ է Աննան: 
_Անջատիր գազը, հերի՛ք է եփվի,- խոհանոցում Աննային հանդիմանեց սկեսուրը: Նա չլսեց սկեսրոջը. մտքերով հյուրասենյակում էր: 
_Վառվեց, ա՛յ աղջի,- բարկացավ սկեսուրը և նրան մի կողմ հրելով ինքը անջատեց գազը: 
Հյուրերը ուշ գնացին: Երեխաները հոր բերած նվերներով վազեցին իրենց սենյակ: Աննան երեխաների հետևից գնաց , որ պառկեցնի քնելու: Երեխաները շուտ քնեցին, սակայն նա վարանում է գնալ իր սենյակ, որը արդեն նաև Արամի սենյակն է: Տունը հանկարծ այնքան օտար, սառը դարձավ: Բայց չէ՞ որ սա իր տունն է արդեն տասերկու տարի, մի՞թե Արամի գալուստը խորթացրեց իրեն իր իսկ տնից :«Ո՞վ գիտի, թե քանի կնոջ հետ է եղել»,- դառնությամբ մտածեց Աննան, բայց խանդ այլևս չի զգում: Առաջ, երբ Արամը հեռու էր, հոգի կրծող ինչ-որ բան էր զգում, բայց տարօրինակ կերպով որևէ բան էլ չի զգում, երբ նա այնքան մոտ է: Վերջապես նա վերադարձել է, բա՞յց... : 
«Թե ինչի՞ եկավ»,-վրդովվեց Աննան և դժկամությամբ մոտեցավ իր սենյակի դռանը: Նա կանգնեց դռան առաջ, ձեռքը մեկնեց դռանը, բայց անտեսանելի մի պատնեշ խանգարում է բացել դուռը: Իսկ դռան հետևում ամուսինն է : Արամը նստել է մահճակալին և անորոշ հայացքով զննում է իր համար շատ օտար սենյակը: Մի՞թե սա իր տունն է, մի՞թե օջախն այսքան սառը և վանող կլինի: «Մենակ թե ինքը սենյակ չգա»,- տհաճությամբ մտածեց Արամը, երբ դռան ձայնից հայացքը դարձրեց դռան կողմը: Աննան է: Ամուսինները նորից իրար աչքերի մեջ նայեցին, բայց այս անգամ ոչ մեկը չփախցրեց հայացքը: Հայացքներով կարծես թե փորձում են լրացնել տարիների բացը և ճանաչել մեկը մյուսին: Սակայն անողոք ժամանակի պատնեշը չափազանց մեծ է, որպեսզի ինչ-որ կայծ առաջանար: Բայց երկուսի հայացքներն էլ նույն բանն է հարցնում դիմացինից՝ ո՞վ է նա :

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2013), einnA (21.02.2013), ivy (20.02.2013), kivera (26.02.2013), Sambitbaba (20.02.2013), Smokie (21.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*3-րդ տարբերակ*


*Հյուսիսի կինը*


Հյուսիսում տուն գտնելը դժվար գործ է: Էնտեղ մարդիկ խիտ-խիտ են բնակեցված, ջահելները լիքն են՝ ուսանողներ ու նորավարտներ: Եթե ուզում ես հարմար սենյակ ճարել, ոչ թե անհասկանալի խուց, այն էլ՝ աստղաբաշխական գներով, պիտի տեղափոխվելուցդ երկու-երեք ամիս առաջ սկսես փնտրտուքդ, բայց անգամ էդ դեպքում մի բարդություն էլ կա. տանտերերն անձամբ ուզում են տեսնել նոր տնվորին սենյակը վարձով տալուց առաջ, և եթե Հյուսիսից շատ հեռու ես ապրում, չես կարող անձամբ ներկայանալ, ոչ մի տեսակի սկայփ քեզ չի փրկի. պիտի մնաս ստարդոստայնոտ ձեղնահարկերի հույսին:
Տարեսկզբին Լիլիթը պիտի Հյուսիս տեղափոխվեր. հազիվ աշխատանք էր գտել: Չնայած որ ծայր Հարավից էր, լավ ծանոթ էր էնտեղի բնակարանային խնդիրներին. Հյուսիս գնացած շատ ընկերներ ուներ, որոնք մեծ դժվարությամբ էին ապրելու տեղ ճարել: Ամեն դեպքում, մինչև նոյեմբերի կեսերն էշի ականջում քնած էր, ու բնակարանների հայտարարությունների կայքերում գրանցվեց տեղափոխվելուց վեց շաբաթ առաջ:
Գալիս էին հայտարարություններն իրար հետևից: Լիլիթի մեյլն առավոտից երեկո հեղեղվում էր դրանցով: Ամբողջ օրը նստած նամակներ էր գրում, իր անձի գովքն անում, թե՝ ես ձեր սենյակին շատ հարմար մարդ եմ, համով ճաշեր եմ էփում, աղմկոտ չեմ, բայց որ պետք լինի՝ քեֆ էլ կանեմ: Ոչ մի անգամ ոչ ոք չէր արձագանքում: 
Օրերն էլ անցնում-գնում էին, իսկ Լիլիթը դեռ մնալու տեղ չուներ: Ու մեկ էլ ֆայմեց, որ ախր էդ հայտարարությունների կայքում ինքն էլ իրեն կարող է ներկայացնել, ասել՝ ես էսին-էնինչն եմ, էս տիպի մարդ եմ, էսքան ժամանակով ու էսքան վարձով Հյուսիսում տուն եմ փնտրում: Էդպես էլ արեց:
Երկու ժամ անց պատասխան ստացավ. «Բարև, ես Ռուդին եմ, 57 տարեկան կին եմ, իմ տանը վարձով սենյակներ եմ տալիս Հյուսիսում ժամանակավոր բնակվող, նորմալ գիշեր-ցերեկ անող ուսանողներին և ջահել մասնագետներին: Եթե հետաքրքրեց, գրի»:
Լիլիթին հենց էդ էլ պետք էր: Լավ գիտեր, որ Հյուսիսի կենտրոններում շուխուռը շատ է, ու ինքը գիշերները քնել էր ուզում: Փարթիների հետ էլ գլուխ չուներ. համարում էր, որ տարիքն անցել է, բայց դե հայտարարություն տեղադրողներին դուր գալու համար էդքանը չէր ասում: Իսկ հիմա արի ու տես հենց իր ուզած պայմաններով սենյակ է հայտնվել:
Բայց Ռուդին պահանջեց, որ Լիլիթը մինչև տարեսկիզբ անձամբ ներկայանա, այլապես ուրիշի կտա սենյակը: Ասենք, դա էնքան էլ անսպասելի չէր: Ու Լիլիթն անմիջապես ճամփա ընկավ, քսանչորս ժամ գնաց-գնաց, մինչև հասավ Հյուսիս: Գիշերեց մետաղյա արկղում բնակվող ընկերուհու տանը, առավոտյան գնաց Ռուդիին հանդիպելու:
Տունը քաղաքի ծայրին էր: Դրանից էն կողմ գետն էր, ու արձակ դաշտեր էին, որոնք պիտի կանաչեին գարնանը: Գետի ափին նստարան կար, կողքը՝ գիշերային լապտեր, շուրջը՝ տերևաթափից դեռ մնացած լխկած տերևներ: Ձմեռը դեռ չէր եկել: 
Մինչև Ռուդիի դռան զանգը տալը Լիլիթը մի քանի շրջան արեց տան կողքը, ուսումնասիրեց: Հյուսիսին խիստ հատուկ կարմիր մանր աղյուսից կառուցված երեք հարկանի առանձնատուն էր ու լայն պատուհաններ ուներ, որոնցից վարագույրներ կախված չէին. ներսի ամեն ինչը երևում էր: Հյուսիսցիների՝ իրենց ունեցվածքն ի ցույց դնելու երևույթն էնքան հայտնի էր, որ անգամ Հարավի թերթերն էին դրա մասին գրում ու փորձում գուշակություններ անել, թե ինչով է պայմանավորված մշակութային այդ առանձնահատկությունը՝ թաքցնելու բան չունե՞ն, թե՞ ուզում են թիթիզանալ իրենց ունեցվածքով:
«Ես ուզում եմ էստեղ ապրել»,- քթի տակ ասաց, խորը շունչ քաշեց ու դռան զանգը տվեց:
Դուռը բացեց տիպիկ հյուսիսային արտաքինով հիսունյոթ տարեկան մի կին. բարձրահասակ, նիհար, ոչ շատ կանացի դիմագծերով, չներկած մոխրագույն խուճուճ մազերով, որոնք հասնում էին ուսերին: Ինչպես ընդունված է էնտեղ, ձեռքը մեկնեց, ներկայացավ ու Լիլիթին ներս թողեց:
Դեռ միջանցքում Լիլիթը կոշիկները հանեց: Ռուդին զարմացավ.
-Ցանկալի է տանը կոշիկները հանել, բայց իմ տնվորների հետ նման քաղաքականություն չեմ վարում:
-Հարավում սովոր ենք:
Ռուդին Լիլիթին առաջնորդեց դեպի մի հսկայական սենյակ, որին կպած խոհանոց կար:
-Սա իմ տարածքն է,- ասաց,- վարձով տրվող հատվածը վերևում է, հիմա ցույց կտամ:
Լիլիթն ակնթարթային հայացք գցեց ու նկատեց, որ ամեն ինչ չափից դուրս մաքուր ու կոկիկ է: Սենյակում միայն մի լուսանկար կար: Սևուսպիտակ էր, կարճ մազերով, լայն ժպիտը դեմքին ինչ-որ մեկն էր, ու դիմագծերից դժվար էր սեռը որոշելը: Կարող էր հաջողությամբ Ռուդիի որդին կամ դուստրը լինել կամ հենց ինքը՝ Ռուդին երիտասարդ ժամանակ: 
Մեկ էլ հասցրեց նկատել, որ պատի տակ բաց դաշնամուր կա: Նոտաները խառնշտորած էին՝ երևի միակ անկանոնությունը սենյակում: Էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ Ռուդին դաշնամուրի մոտից էր վազել դուռը բացելու: 
Հաջորդ վայրկյանին տանտիրուհին Լիլիթին առաջնորդեց երկրորդ հարկ:
-Այս երկու սենյակները դատարկվելու են,- ասաց,- բայց վերևինն արդեն ազատ է: Չգիտեմ՝ որը քեզ կտամ: 
Բարձրացան երրորդ հարկ, որ ազատ սենյակը տեսնեն: 
-Էստեղ ամեն ինչ կա,- ներկայացրեց Ռուդին՝ պահարանների դռները հերթով բացելով,- սրբիչներ, սպիտակեղեն, բարձ, վերմակ... հա, մեկ էլ էս աթոռները... տանն ուրիշ տեղ չկար դնելու, դրա համար էս պահարանում եմ տեղավորել, բայց հույս ունեմ՝ բավարար չափով ազատ տարածք ունես:
Պահարանի ամբողջ ձախ կողմում իրար վրա դարսած ծալովի աթոռներ էին: Լիլիթը մտածեց, որ հյուր ընդունելիս շատ հարմար կլինի. կհանի, կօգտագործի:

-Մյուս երկու սենյակներն էլ են սրա նման, միայն թե գրասեղանը ոչ թե ապակուց է, այլ փայտից: Հիմա չեմ ուզում մտնել, որովհետև չգիտեմ՝ ինչ վիճակում են:
-Չէ, չէ, եթե էնտեղ մարդ է ապրում, չարժե:
Նորից իջան ներքև՝ Ռուդիի տարածք:

-Ես կվերցնեմ սենյակը:
-Էսքան արա՞գ: Գուցե մի քիչ մտածե՞ս:
-Ուրիշ տարբերակ չունեմ: Վաղը գնում եմ Հարավ, չեմ հասցնի:
Ռուդին պայմանագիրը բերեց:

-Հյուսիսի սովորական պայմանագրերից է,- բացատրեց,- մենակ մի կետ է տարբերվում, այն է՝ դու սեփական կողպեք ունենալու իրավունք չունես:
Էդ պահին նոր Լիլիթը հիշեց, որ սենյակներից ոչ մեկի դռան վրա կողպեք չկար:

-Սա սովորական տուն է, հասկանու՞մ ես, սենյակները միշտ չի, որ վարձով են տրվում: Ես հիմա աշխատանք չունեմ, բայց գուցե մի օր նորից գործի անցնեմ, ինչի՞ս են պետք էդ կողպեքները:
Լիլիթը կարդաց պայմանագիրը, ստորագրեց, որից հետո Ռուդին հարցրեց.

-Իսկ ո՞ր ժամերին ես աշխատելու... ուղղակի ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ երբ ես տանը, երբ՝ չէ, որ... դե գիտես, հյուրեր-բաներ:
-Դեռ հստակ չէ:
Լիլիթը կանխավճար տվեց, թղթերը ծալեց, դրեց պայուսակի մեջ ու քայլեց դեպի դուռը: 

-Ես երևի հունվարի երեքից էստեղ կլինեմ,- ասաց:
-Կայարա՞ն ես գալու, թե՞ օդանավակայան:
-Կայարան: 
-Ժամը կասես, կգամ քեզ մեքենայով դիմավորելու:
Լիլիթի աչքերը կլորացան. զարմացավ, որ հյուսիսցուց նման բան լսեց: Ախր շատ լավ գիտեր, որ նրանք սկի սեփական երեխաներին դիմավորելու չէին գնա: Ռուդին նկատեց նրա զարմանքն ու արագ պատասխանեց.

-Դե... եթե հարմար լինի:
Մի ամիս անց, երբ Լիլիթն իր հսկա ճամպրուկով հասավ Հյուսիս, Ռուդին չեկավ նրան դիմավորելու. գիշերվա կես էր: Բայց գոնե դուռը բացեց:
Լիլիթը մեծ դժվարությամբ նեղ աստիճաններով երրորդ հարկ հասցրեց ճամպրուկը, մինչ Ռուդին ներքևում կանգնած սպասում էր, թե երբ պիտի աղմուկը դադարի, որ գնա քնելու:
Մյուս երկու սենյակները, փաստորեն, դատարկվել էին, բայց նոր տնվորներ չէին եկել: Ռուդին հավատացնում էր, որ անընդհատ հայտարարություն է տարածում, բայց ոչ մի արձագանք չկա: Մի քիչ անհավատալի էր, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում այդ տունը մետաղյա արկղերից ու սարդոստայնոտ խցերից հաստատ ավելի լավ էր, բայց դե Լիլիթը պատճառ չուներ առարկելու:
Ռուդիի հետ համարյա չէր շփվում. միայն բարի լույս ու բարի գիշեր: Մեկ էլ կիրակի ցերեկները միասին սուրճ էին խմում, քիչումիչ զրուցում: Հյուսիսցիները շատախոս չեն, ու Լիլիթը չէր ուզում տանտիրուհուն ստիպել, որ երկար պատմի իր մասին: Զանազան ակնարկներից հասկացել էր, որ հոգեբան է կամ ինչ-որ էդ տիպի մի ուրիշ բան, որովհետև պահանջել էր, որ խոհանոցի սեղանը միշտ մաքուր լինի, որ հաճախորդներին էնտեղ ընդունի: Ընտանիքի մասին պատկերացում չուներ. Հյուսիսում նորմալ երևույթ է, որ երեխաները մեծանալուց հետո գնում են տնից ու մոռանում՝ տան պատերին թողնելով մանկության լուսանկարներ: Ծնողներն էլ զավակներին չեն փնտրում, իրենց համար վայելում են մենակությունը:
Ռուդին երբևէ ամուսնացած եղե՞լ է, երբևէ սիրե՞լ է, քույր-եղբայր ունի՞: Գուցե նրա ծնողներն էլ են դեռ կենդանի. Հյուսիսում մարդիկ երկար են ապրում: Վերջիվերջո, ո՞վ էր այն սևուսպիտակ նկարից ժտացողը: Ոչինչ, Ռուդին ոչինչ չէր պատմում: 
Երկու ամիս անցավ, բայց տան մյուս սենյակները շարունակում էին դատարկ մնալ: Լիլիթը գիշերները հաճախ վեր էր թռնում աղմուկից ու զարմանում. որտեղի՞ց էր գալիս: Ախր քաղաքի էս մասերում հարբած ջահելներ չկան, փաբեր ու ակումբներ չկան, տանն էլ մենակ ինքն ու Ռուդին էին: Երբեմն նույնիսկ շատ պարզ էր լսում ձայները, զրույցներից պատառիկներ որսում, ծիծաղներ ու կատակներ, որոնք ընդհատվում էին դաշնամուրի հնչյուններով: 
Մի գիշեր չդիմացավ, իջավ առաջին հարկ, որ տեսնի՝ ինչ է կատարվում: Ոչինչ: Տեսավ պիժամա հագած Ռուդիին զուգարանից դեպի իր սենյակ քայլելիս: 

-Ինչ-որ բա՞ն է պետք,- հարցրեց:
-Չէ... ուղղակի աղմուկ լսեցի, չեմ կարողանում քնել:
-Ի՞նչ աղմուկ: Երևի երազ ես տեսել: Էս տունը շատ հանգիստ է... գնա, գնա պառկի:
Լիլիթը բարձրացավ վերև: Իսկապես, աղմուկը դադարել էր:
Բայց հաջորդ գիշեր նորից էնտեղ էր: Նորից նույն ձայները, կատակները, ծիծաղները, կենացների զրնգոցը ու էս ամենին հետևող դաշնամուրի նվագը, երբեմն նույնիսկ ուղեկցող երգը: Լիլիթն արդեն գժվում էր քնի պակասից: Ռուդիի հետ փորձեց մի քանի անգամ խոսել էս թեմայով, բայց նա միշտ ծիծաղում էր ու խորհուրդ տալիս բժշկի դիմել:
Մի երեկո, երբ Լիլիթը տուն վերադարձավ, դաշնամուրի նվագ լսեց: Այստեղ տեղին է նշելը, որ Ռուդիին երբեք չէր տեսել նվագելուց, ու եթե չհաշվենք գիշերային համերգերը, տնից երբևէ որևէ տեսակի երաժշտության ձայն չէր լսել: Զարմացավ: Զգույշ ներս մտավ ու քայլեց դեպի Ռուդիի տարածք: Դուռը կիսաբաց էր: Արանքից նայեց: Տեսավ Ռուդիին՝ դաշնամուրի մոտ ինքնամոռաց նվագելիս: Շուրջը լիքը մոմեր էին շարված ու գինով լի բաժակներ: Քիչ այն կողմ Լիլիթի սենյակի ծալովի աթոռներն էին երեք շարքով դասավորված: Սենյակում բացի Ռուդիից ոչ ոք չկար, բայց տպավորություն էր, որ հյուրեր ունի:
Լիլիթը լուռ հեռացավ, բարձրացավ իր սենյակ, պառկեց ու չնկատեց, թե ինչպես քնեց: Առաջին անգամ վերջին ամիսների ընթացքում: Էդ գիշեր աղմուկ չեղավ: Միայն թե հանկարծ իր սենյակի դուռը բացվեց, ու Լիլիթը վեր թռավ: Սպիտակ սավանով փաթաթված, մոմը ձեռքին Ռուդին էր ներս մտել: Երբ մոմի լույսն ընկավ դեմքին, Լիլիթը նկատեց թաց աչքերն ու սևուսպիտակ նկարից ժպտացող դիմագծերը, մյուս ձեռքին՝ գինու գավաթ:

----------

CactuSoul (24.02.2013), einnA (21.02.2013), ivy (20.02.2013), Sambitbaba (21.02.2013), Srtik (25.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*4-րդ տարբերակ*


*Կարոտը*


Առաստաղի ճաքն ուղիղ գլխիս վերևում էր: Աֆրիկայի ուրվագիծը հիշեցնողը: Նույնիսկ Մադագասկարի նման նեղ, երկարավուն ճաք ուներ կողքին: Բայց աջ կողմում չէր, ձախում էր: Առանց նայելու՝ ձեռքս տարա մահճակալի մոտի ցածրիկ սեղանին ու Քինդլը վերցրեցի վրայից: Մինչև գիշերվա չորսը կարդում էի: Նայեցի՝ արդեն 58 տոկոսն եմ հասել: Տեսնես թղթով լիներ՝ ո՞րերորդ էջը կլիներ: Գորովանքով հիշեցի թղթից գրքերը... դրանց հետևը ոչ մի լար պետք չէր խցկել: Լավ ժամանակներ էին: Քինդլի ժամին նայեցի: Հմ...Թղթից գրքի վրա ժամ կնայեիր, բա չէիր նայի:
10:30
Հիմա կգա... 
...Քայլեր… 
Մտավ սենյակ, մոտեցավ մահճակալին ու սուրճի դեղին բաժակս դրեց այնտեղ, ուր քիչ առաջ Քինդլն էր: Մազերը խոնավ էին: Իր սիրած կանաչ խնձորի շամպունի հոտը զգացի: Չնայեց: Էլի չնայեց ինձ: Հետ գնալուց հայացք նետեց համակարգչի սեղանին, որ տեսնի՝ գիշերվանից լվանալու բաժակ-ափսե թողե՞լ եմ, թե՞ ոչ: 
Մեկ տարի առաջ, դեռ ընդամենը մեկ տարի առաջ ցածրիկ սեղանին երկու սուրճի բաժակ կդներ: Հագին ազդրերը լրիվ չծածկող շապիկ կլիներ, իմ հին շապիկներից մեկնումեկը, որ սիրում էր գիշերը քաշել վրան: Կպառկեր ձախ կողմս, պատի մոտ, բաժակներից մեկը կտայի իրեն, իմը կվերցնեի ու կսկսեինք խոսել: Ոչ մի բանից: Ամեն ինչից: Լավն էին կիրակի առավոտները...
Սուրճն անհավես, առանց համ զգալու ներմղեցի, վեր կացա, հագնվեցի:

Խոհանոցի սեղանի առաջ նստած, իր վարդագույն, անհեթեթության աստիճան փոքր նեթբուքով լուրերն էր կարդում՝ իր սուրճը խմելով: 
Բաժակս լուռ լվացի ու տեղավորեցի դարակում: 

* * *
- Ո՞ւր ես գնալու:
- Քեզ իսկապե՞ս հետաքրքիր է:
- Կուզեի իմանալ:
- Որոշ ժամանակ Արթուրի մոտ կմնամ, խոսել եմ հետը: Հետո պարզ կլինի:
- Համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ուզում ես տունը թողնել ինձ: 
- Այն քոնն է, Լիլ, միշտ էլ քոնն է եղել: Մինչ քո գալը չորս պատ էր: Դու տուն դարձրիր: 
- Երկուսով դարձրինք:
- Դու չէիր սիրում, երբ տան որևէ գործի խառնվում էի: 
- Գիտես՝ ինչ կարևոր էր դա ինձ համար.. Մի տեղ ունենալը աշխարհում, որ ես իմ տունը կկոչեի: Իմ ձեռքերով իմ բույնը հյուսելը...
- Գիտեմ Լիլ: Ես գիտեմ այն ամենը, ինչ կարևոր է քեզ համար: Գիտեի.... 

* * *

Վերադարձա մեր նախկին՝ այժմ իմ ննջասենյակը, կարգի բերեցի անկողինը: Հնի պես լիներ՝ կգար, կսկսեր ձեռք առնել, որ եթե դիմացի հարևան Փայլակին կանչեր ու միասին թռվռայինք մահճակալին մագլցած, ավելի լավ կլիներ վիճակը, քան իմ հարդարելուց հետո: Կքանդեր, նորից իր ուզածով կսարքեր: Ու ամեն ինչում էր այդպիսին: Մի սովորույթ, որ ինձ հունից հանում էր: 
Հիմա չէ... Հիմա ձեռք չէր տա: Վաղուց արդեն իմ արած ու ասած ոչինչը չէր ուղղում: 
Զգեստապահարանի ինձ հատկացված մասում արդեն գրեթե ոչինչ չկար, բացի մի քանի միայնակ գուլպաներից, որոնց զույգերն առեղծվածորեն անհետացել էին ու երկու չսիրածս թաշկինակներից: Մնացած ամեն ինչ տեղափոխված էր ճամպրուկների մեջ: 

* * * 
- Ի՞նչ եղավ մեզ, Լիլ: 
- Չգիտեմ: Ստատիստիկայի տակ ընկանք երևի: Չհաջսղված միասնական կյանքերի տոկոսի մեջ: 
- Ո՞նց կարող էինք: Հիշո՞ւմ ես մեզ սկզբում, մի երկու տարի առաջ... Հիշո՞ւմ ես մեր հեռախոսային խոսակցությունները: Ժամերով, գիշերներով: Մեջը գիծ էր ընկնում, մեկ է՝ չէինք անջատում: Պարզվում էր՝ ուրիշ մարդիկ երկու ժամ լսել են, թե ինչեր ենք իրար ասում... ոնց էլ չէին ամաչում: 
- Հիշում եմ:
- Որ նոր էինք ամուսնացել... հերիք էր պատահաբար դիպչեիր, սկսում էի այրվել: Մինչև իմը չդառնայիր՝ չէի հանգստանում, երբ ուզում է՝ լիներ... Մեկ-մեկ դիպչել էլ պետք չէր: Միայն նայում էիր ու գժվում էի: 
- Հարևաններն էլ էին գժվում:
- Դե դու առանց շուխուրի չէիր կարողանում...
- Քեզ երևի շքանշան էր հասնում՝ տոկուն լռության համար:
- Հիշո՞ւմ ես՝ ինչքան էինք միասին ծիծաղում: Տակներս էինք անում: Փորիս մկանները բռնվում էին... դու միշտ կարողանում էիր ինձ ծիծաղեցնել, Լիլ...
- Ես երեկոյան կինո նայելն եմ հիշում, հաց ուտելով: Կերածներիցս բան չէինք հասկանում: Ֆիլմն էլ մինչև գիշերվա հազարը քննարկում էինք: 
- Քեզ միշտ կինոյի վատ տղան էր դուր գալիս: Նա, ում մռութը լավը վերջում ջարդում էր: 
- Ես միշտ էլ ուզեցել եմ վատերի մոտիվացիան հասկանալ:
- Դրա վրա պատրաստ էիր ժամանակ ծախսել, Լիլ... ինձ հասկանալու համար մի պահ կանգ չառար: 
- Եզրահանգիր՝ ինչպես քեզ հարմար է: Միշտ էլ այդպես ես արել:

* * *

Ննջասենյակի շագանակագույն ապակուց զարդասեղանի վրա, մի քանի այլ հուշանվերների կողքին, անակնկալի եկած դեմքով կավից իշուկն էր: Ժպտացի: Հին ֆիլմի խունացած կադրերի պես աչքիս առաջ եկավ օտար քաղաքի երեկոն՝ անծանոթ փողոցներով ու մարդկանցով: Կորել էինք: Դիտմամբ: Ոչ ես, ոչ էլ Լիլիթը չէինք սիրում վառ արտահայտված տուրիստական վայրերում շրջել: Մտնում էինք բոլոր նեղ ու կասկածելի թվացող փողոցները՝ ամեն թեքվելուց հրաշքի ու արկածի սպասելով: Ոչ մեկն էր պատահում, ոչ էլ մյուսը, բայց մենք միևնույն է, հուզված ակնկալում էինք: Քաղաքի կորած փողոցներում թափառելը վերջը տարավ հասցրեց տեղացի կնոջ առաջին հարկի ցածրիկ պատուհանին, որի լայն գոգին կավե փոքրիկ կենդանիներ էին շարված: Կինը կոտրված անգլերենով ասաց, որ իր անդամալույծ տղան է դրանք սարքել իրենց նկուղային հարկի խորդանոց-արվեստանոցում:
Լիլիթն ամենաշատը իշուկին հավանեց: Անունը Մացակ դրեց, իրենց հին տան ներքևի հարևանի անունով:

* * * 
- Ե՞րբ սկսվեց վերջը, Լիլ: Ե՞րբ դադարեցիր ինձ տեսնել:
- Շատ դժվար է տեսնել մի մարդու, որի հայացքն ուրիշին է ուղղված: 
- Ես հազար անգամ ներողություն եմ քեզնից խնդրել դրա համար... ծնկաչոք հիմնականում...
- Դու էլ ինձ հազար անգամ ներիր, որ դադարեցի տեսնել: 
- Դու այնքան արագ այդ ճեղքը անդունդ դարձրիր, ասես պատրաստ սպասում էիր՝ երբ է հայտնվելու: Մարդիկ սխալվում են...ես սխալ արեցի...
- Մարդիկ չեն կարողանում մոռանալ: Ես չկարողացա: 
- Ես ամեն ինչի պատրաստ էի՝ կոտրածս վերականգնելու համար:
- Ես պատրաստ չէի քո ամեն ինչին:
- Ինչո՞ւ պատրաստ չէիր:
- Եթե ոտքերիդ տակ նայեիր այն ժամանակ, կտեսնեիր, կհասկանայիր: 
- Լի՞լ...
- Հպարտություն բառը քեզ ինչ-որ բան ասո՞ւմ է...

* * *

Դավաճանությանս շրջանն ու Լիլիթի հղիանալը կյանքը, միայն իրեն հատուկ ծուռ ու չար քմծիծաղով, համընկացրեց: Մի օր, երեկոյան, երկար ձայն տվեցի, չէր պատասխանում: Մեկ շաբաթ առաջ էր իմացել արածս ապուշության մասին: Սրտիս ծակոցով մտածեցի՝ էլի խոհանոցում առանձնացած լաց է լինում: 
Լոգարանում գտա. անշարժ հայացքով նայում էր հղիության տեստին, որ դրել էր լվացարանի վրա, հեղուկ օճառի կողքին: Հայացքը դանդաղ դարձրեց ինձ: 
Այնքան էինք երազել այդ պահի մասին, պայմանավորվել, թե ինչպես կթռչենք իրար գիրկ, ձայններս գլուխներս կգցենք, կպարենք գժի պես...
Ոչինչ չկար հայացքում: Ոչինչ:
Շրջվեց, բարակ ձողիկը փաթաթեց տուփից դուրս եկած բացատրական թղթի մեջ, նետեց լոգարանի փոքրիկ աղբարկղն ու դուրս եկավ՝ առանց ինձ նայելու:
Հետո, շատ ժամանակ անց, երբ ես նորից ու նորից այդ պատկերը պտտում էի ուղեղումս, անքուն գիշերներում, սիգարետի դառը ծխի մեջ հազիվ նշմարելով Լիլիթի դատարկ աչքերը, հասկացա. այդ օրն իր մեջ կյանք մեռավ: Պետք է ծնվեր, ըստ բոլոր օրենքների պետք է ծնվեր, բայց մեռավ...
Ե՞ս սպանեցի:
Ես դրանում համոզված էի...

* * *
- Երեխան մեզ կփրկեր, Լիլ:
- Ես քեզ խնդրել եմ, որ չխոսես այդ մասին...
- Ներիր... բայց պետք է փրկեր... որովհետև ուրիշ էլ ոչինչ չէր կարող... 

* * *

Ճամպրուկները տարա նախասենյակ ու դրեցի մուտքի դռան մոտ: Նորից մտա խոհանոց: Նեթբուքը փակել էր ու չտեսնող հայացքով նայում էր դիմացի պատին: Կամքի ուժով ինձ ստիպեցի մնալ տեղումս, որ չմոտենամ ու գրկեմ, ուժով, իր կամքին հակառակ, ցավեցնելու չափ պինդ:
Բայց ես չէի կարող նորից ներողություն խնդրել: Իմ բաժինն արդեն խնդրել էի մեկ տարվա ընթացքում: Մի բան էլ ավելի: Մարդը չի կարող անդադար լսել “ոչ” բառը: Գալիս է մի պահ, երբ “ոչ”-ի պատասխանն այլևս ”լավ էլի”-ն չէ, պարզապես “լավ”-ն է...

* * *
- Ի՞նչ ես անելու:
- Ապրելու եմ:
- Ես խանգարո՞ւմ էի քեզ դա անել:
- Չէիր օգնում:
- Լիլ...
- Ես լավ կլինեմ, մի մտածիր: 
- Իսկ ե՞ս...
- Դու ուժեղ մարդ ես:

* * * 

Գլուխս կախ նստել էի ճամպրուկիս վրա՝ մտքերիս աղմուկից խլացած: 
Մատները սահեցրեց մազերիս միջով, համարյա նախկին քնքշությամբ ու փափուկ շարժումով կզակիցս բռնելով՝ գլուխս բարձրացրեց: Հայացքում տաքություն կար: Վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ էր նայել ինձ իր այդ տաք աչքերով... Երակներումս զգացի ջերմությունը, արյանս մեջ... Ներսումս ճզմած, խեղդած կարոտը նորից ալիքվեց՝ սպառնալով ինձ տակովն անել...
Անմարդկային ճիգով ինձ ստիպեցի հանդարտվել: 
Մյուս ձեռքին Մացակն էր: Առանց բառ ասելու մեկնեց ու սպասում էր՝ ձեռքը օդի մեջ: Վերցրեցի: 
Հետ գնաց ու մեջքը հենեց նախասրահի պատին: Վեր կացա, Մացակին դրեցի գրպանս: Մի պահ երկմտեցի, հետո նորից մտա ննջասենյակ, տեսնելու՝ հո բան չե՞մ մոռացել: Ու դեռ զննումս չսկսած հասկացա, որ ես այդտեղ մոռանալու բան չունեմ: Հագուստս, անձնական պարագաներս, լափթոփս ու մասնագիտական գրքերս ճամպրուկներում էին: Ուրիշ ոչինչ չկար վերցնելու: 
Գրպանիցս հանեցի Մացակին և հետ դրեցի զարդասեղանի վրա, իր տեղում: 

Լիլիթը նույն դիրքով կանգնած էր՝ հայացքը մուտքի դռանը: Տաքությունն այլևս չկար... Փոխարինվել էր այդպես էլ սովորական չդարձած մուգ կանաչ անտարբերությամբ:
Դուռը բացեցի, ճամպրուկները հանեցի դուրս, գրպանիցս հանեցի տան բանալիի իմ պատճենը և դրեցի դռան կողքի մարմարե, մոխրագույն խաղերով սեղանիկի վրա՝ այդ ամբողջ ընթացքում մանկական միամտությամբ սպասելով լսել “մի գնա” բառերը:

* * *
- Ես քեզ սիրում եմ, Լիլ...
- Գիտեմ...

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2013), CactuSoul (24.02.2013), einnA (21.02.2013), Ingrid (21.02.2013), ivy (20.02.2013), kivera (26.02.2013), Mephistopheles (21.02.2013), Quyr Qery (24.02.2013), Sambitbaba (21.02.2013), Smokie (26.02.2013), Srtik (25.02.2013), Stranger_Friend (23.02.2013), Արէա (21.02.2013), Արևանուռ (21.02.2013), Մինա (21.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*5-րդ տարբերակ*


*Անվերնագիր*



Արտակը փոքր ժամանակ իրենց կլոր դոմիկում խաղալուց անհաջող ընկել էր շեմքի բարձր երկաթին ու ամորձիների ճողվածք էր ստացել: Նրան ձեռք էին առնում մինչև ավարտական դասարանները.
- Արտակ բժիշկը քեզ չրատե՞լ ա, թե չես թողել: 
- Հո՞ ուրիշ բան ման ձեռի հետ չի թռցրել: 
- Երեխե՛ք, չմոն ինչա՞: 
-Արտակին հարցրեք , ինքը էդ հարցում պրոֆի ա:
Ես շատ տարօրինակ մարդ էի, քանի որ հիստերիկի նման չէի ծիծաղում իրենց կատակների վրա: 
Արտակի գլխում էլ հոտած ձվի նման հասունանում էր այդ անվերջանալի ծաղրանքներից ազատվելու ծրագիրը: Նա գիտեր ինչ է պետք անել, որ բոլորը մոռանան իր բարեմասնությունների մասին: 
- Հա՜ , երեխե՛ք, ճիշտ եմ ասում, իրա պապան հիմա բերդում նստած ա, ինքը սպանել ա իրա կնոջը:
Էստեղ ես հասկացա, որ Արտակի ճողվածքը մենակ ամորձիներին վրա չի, այլ ուղեղում էլ ա, ու որ երկուսն էլ իրանց տեղը գցել ա պետք, մեկ էլ դեմքի մի քանի հավելումները մշակել, որ իրենց չվերաբերվող հարցերի մեջ չհայնտվեն նորից:
Ես անհավասարակշիռ հոգեկան էի: Դրա ապացույցը էդ անասունի դեմքին էր` սկզբում ջարդած, արնլվա, հետո ծուռ կպած քթի տեսքով: Ափսոս պլաստիկ վիրաբուժության հրաշքներն ու հոր փողերը աղավաղեցին գլուխգործոցս: Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, հիմա իրա գլխում չի, որ հոտած ձվեր են հասունանում: 

Վարորդին ասում եմ կամաց քշի, ես չեմ շտապում… Հորս այսօր բաց են թողնում: Ես տուն եմ գնում, բայց չգիտեմ ոնց դիմավորեմ նրան, ինչ զգամ… չգիտեմ: Մարդիկ հաստատ ինձ կասեին ինչ անեմ, իրանք ամեն իրավիճակի համար ու ամեն մեկի վարվելակերպի մասին նախորոք սահմանված պատկերացում ունեն: 
Հայացքս ընկնում է գետափին, էլի նույն աղբանոցն է: Գարշահոտը մեքենայի բաց պատուհանից լցվում է ներս, ես սկսում եմ որձկալ ու բարձրացնում եմ ապակին: Մարդիկ իրենց զուգարանների պարունակությունն են դույլերով կրում, լցնում այստեղ, իրենց կենսագործունեության արգասիքները, մարսած, չմարսած:: Մեկ է գետը կքշի կտանի, մտածում են իրանք: Բայց գետը վաղուց ցամաքել է …
Մի քանի տարի առաջ, երբ աղբանոցի վրա վխտում էին սովորականից ավելի ագռավներ, նրանց կռկռոցից զզված մարդիկ հավաքվեցին, գնացին քշելու: Այնտեղից նորածնի դիակ էին գտել… Երևի նրա դեռահաս մայրն էլ էր մտածել, թե գետը կքշի կտանի: Նրան չդատեցին… 

Հայրս մորս սպանել է իմ աչքի առաջ, երբ ես յոթ տարեկան էի:
Ես ոչինչ չեմ հիշում, մենակ հորս գժված հայացքն եմ հիշում: Նա նայում էր ինձ, նայում էր մորս ու անընդհատ կրկնում էր.
-Էս ի՞նչ արի, էս ի՞նչ արի…

Ասում էին մայրս հորս դավաճանել է: Չգիտեմ… մորս լավ չեմ հիշում: Նրա դեմքը շաղված պատկերի նման մեկ մեկ լողում ա աչքերիս առաջ: Նրա տաք ձեռքերն եմ հիշում` ինձ օրորելուց, ու որ նա ինձ համար հեքիաթներ էր պատմում: Դրանք միշտ վերջանում էին «…և նրանք ապրեցին երկար ու երջանիկ»: Ատում եմ հեքիաթները…
Հայրս ամեն տարի մեկնում էր արտագնա աշխատանքի ու հետ էր գալիս, չէր մնում: Նրա հետևից գալիս էին նամակներ ու նկարներ: Մի օր ես դրանցից մեկը գտել էի: Տարա հորս մոտ ժպտաց, ես էլ ժպտացի: Ես նրան ասացի, որ մամային ցույց տալուց չեմ ժպտացել, նա գունատվեց: Ես ոչինչ չհասկացա: Ինչի ՞ եմ փորձում արդարացնել մորս, ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ ճիշտ է այն ինչ ասում են, թե… 
Հայրս սիրում էր մորս: Երևի նրա համար անտանելի էր պատկերացնել, թե որևէ մեկը դիպչել է մորս, նրա մաշկին, շնչել նրա մարմնի բույրը, համբուրել է նրան: Բայց ավելի զզվելին երևի այն էր, որ այդ մեկը, այդ լպրծուն կենդանին կարա իր թիկունքում ամենավերջի խոսքերով պատմի ինչեր ա արել: Ու դրան ոտքերի տակ կիսամեռ աստիճանի լղկելուց հետո հայրս դատարկում է “հինգաստղանու” շիշն ու մտածում, որ տուն գնալու ժամանակն է… Ինչի՞ եմ փորձում հասկանալ հորս…


Դարպասները փակ են, ինչպես միշտ: Ես հարվածում եմ մի քանի անգամ: Ամառային խոհանոցի դուռը բացվում է, այնտեղից դուրս է գալիս կզացած մի կին, ալրոտ ձեռքերը գոգնոցի փեշին սրբելով: Նանես…
- Նանե՜…, արի՛ դուռը բաց, ես եմ:
- Անա ջան էկա՞ր: Բալես էկա՜ր, - գրկում է ինձ, նրա գլխից հացի ու ծխի հոտ է գալիս: 
Ես հիշում եմ Նանեի փափուկ ծնկները, որ գլուխս դնում էի ժամերով շոյում էր, նրա խեղդելու աստիճան ամուր, բայց տաք ու հարազատ գիրկը, այ, հենց հիմիկվա պես.
- Իմ քյորփա բալա… իմ մայրում մանցուգ բալա…
Աչքերս ցավում են… ես լացել չգիտեմ… 

Տաքսին կանգնում է փողոցի ներքևում: Նրանից իջնում է ալեհեր, բարձրահասակ մի մարդ: Նանեն անօգուտ աչքերն է սրբում ու հառաչում: Նա մոտենում է, ճակատն իջել է դեմքին, կնճռոտվել է ահավոր, բայց ես… ես… ճանաչում եմ… նա ժպտում է, ես չեմ ժպտում… գլուխս պտտվում է, շունչս դադարում, ես լսում եմ ինչ-որ ձայներ, խուլ կտրտվող ձայներ… 
- Չէ՛, չէ՛… տենց բան չկա… մի արա՛ , Վարդա՜ն խնդրում եմ … ես քեզ…

Աչքերս ցավում են նորից…

Այդ մարդը ավելի ու ավելի է մոտենում, նա գալիս է վստահ, արագ ու մեծ քայլերովով, նրա ձեռքերը լայն բացվում են… սեփական մարմինս ինձ համար դառնում է օտար:

----------

Ingrid (21.02.2013), ivy (20.02.2013), Sambitbaba (21.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*6-րդ տարբերակ*


*Լայմա*


Հյուրանոցն անսահմանափակ հարկանի էր: Արդեն երկրորդ հարկի վերջին դռան առաջ էի, որն ինձ երկար սպասեցնել չտվեց, ու հենց առաջին թակոցից հետո քնից նոր արթնացած տղամարդու ձայնն ինձ ներս հրավիրեց:
Դուռը բացեցի դանդաղ: Մի տեսակ իրար էին խառնվել վախի, հետաքրքրության ու անսպասելի ջերմության զգացումները: Անհամարձակ էի:
Առաջին և երկրորդ հարկի բոլոր սենյակներում արդեն եղել էի, ոչ մեկում իմը չկար: Այս սենյակի դուռը երկաթից էր ու գունաթափված՝ անհամահունչ մյուս դռներին և առահասարակ հյուրանոցին, ներսում 7 մահճակալ կար, մի քանի փայտե աթոռներ, կոտրված ափսեներ, սովետական հոտով բաժակներ, մոխրագույն սպիտակեղեն, որը ժամանակին իսկապես սպիտակեղեն էր եղել, խաղեր՝ նարդի, թղթեր, շախմատ, դանակներ( երևի էլի խաղի համար), ընդամենը մի պատուհան, այն էլ փոքր և ճաղապատ, սենյակում 14 տղամարդ կար:
13 անշարժ էին և միայն մեկը, որի ձախ ձեռքին КОТ էր դաջված, մոտեցավ ինձ: Կարճահասակ էր, սև ու խորամանկ աչքերով, ճակատին սպիով, սև շապիկով: Մոտեցավ, հոտևիցս կողպեց դուռը՝ ավելացնելով տագնապս.
-Մազերդ սիրուն են՝ սև, գանգուր, մորս մազերին են նման: Ինձ կարող ես Кот ասել :
-Ինձ՝ Շաքե, - ուսումնասիրելով դաջվածքները՝ պատասխանեցի ես:
-Լավ անուն չի, դժբախտություն է նշանակում: Արի՛, նստի՛ր մի տեղ:
-Ահամ, շնորհակալություն: 
Տեղավորվեցի դռան կողքին գտնվող մահճակալին, աթոռները զբաղված էին անշարժներով տղամարդկանցով: Մահճակալի դիմաց՝ պատին, սրբապատկերներ էին: Մարմնովս դող անցավ: Նստեց կողքիս.
-Դե՛, պատմի՛ր:
-Ի՞նչ:
-Ինչ ես անում այստեղ, էս հյուրանոցում:
-Մեքենան ինձ էստեղ իջեցրեց, ասեցին իմը գտնելու համար միայն էստեղ կարող եմ փնտրել:
-Ստել են քեզ, իսկ դու հավատացել ես: Կարող էիր ընդհանրապես չգալ էս հյուրանոց, կամ էլ գոնե մնալ առաջին հարկում՝ որևէ մեկի մոտ, առանց էսքան շրջելու:
-Առաջին հարկում իմը չկար, գուցե մենակ բժիշկը, էն էլ ճաշակովս չէր, կամ էն զինվորականը, չէ ինքը հաստատ չէ, ցնդածի մեկն էր, անընդհատ իրենից էր խոսում:
-Իսկ նկարի՞չը:
-Ո՞ր, էն, որ ինձ 3 օր հաց չտվեց, ինչ է թե նիհարեմ ու ինձ նկարի: Ծիծաղելու է: Մեկն էլ ձեր հարկում կար, մի հիվանդ հարուստ, դեռ ներս չմտած հարձակվեց ինձ վրա ու երբ դուրս փախա, հետևիցս քած բղավեց:
-Հա՜, ճանաչում եմ բոլորին:
-Անկեղծ ասած, հոգնեցի արդեն շրջելուց, - հորանջելով ասեցի ես:
-Դեռ նոր երկրորդ հարկում ես ու ընդամենը 20 սենյակ ես մտել, պետք չի հոգնել, քոնը քեզ է սպասում, փնտրելու գնա՛:
-Մի քիչ էլ նստեմ ու գնամ, լա՞վ (չպատասխանեց): Իսկ դուք ովքե՞ր եք:
-Կալանավորներ ենք, խուց է:
-Ինչու՞ ես միայն դու խոսում:
-Խուցն իմն է, առաջինը ես եմ եկել, ու ես էստեղ հավերժ եմ մնալու, նրանք կարիք չունեն խոսելու, սպասում են վերջին:
-Ինչի՞ համար ես էստեղ:
-Մի հովիվի եմ սպանել, գողացել եմ ոչխարները, ինքն էլ էր գող, գյուղից էր գողացել դրանց:
-Եվ դրա համար հավե՞րժ, - չէի հավատում:
-Դու դա չես հասկանա: Այ, տեսնու՞մ ես էն մեկին՝ երկար մորուքով, 71 տարեկան է, կնոջն է սպանել մի տարի առաջ, ասում է՝ հոգնել էր պառավից:
-Իսկ էն պարկած երիտասա՞րդը:
-22 դանակի հարվածով 22 մարդ է սպանել, իսկ հետո 22 մարմինները մասնատել ու խառը իրար է միացրել: Էն լացողն էլ քրոջն է բռնաբարել, միշտ լացում է: 
-Չէի կարողանա ապրել էստեղ, իմը չկա, երևի գնամ:
-Մի քիչ էլ մնա, մի՜ գնա: Մեզ մոտ աղջիկներ չեն գալիս, չեն հասնում մինչև էստեղ, մնում են մարզիկի, ոստիկանի, բժշկի կամ մնացածների մոտ, երբեմն էլ մեր դռան տեսքը տեսնելով միանգամից երրորդ հարկ են բարձրանում: Երեկ իմացա, որ 9 ընկերնես մեռել են, լրիվ մենակ եմ, գոնե դու մի քիչ մնա, ընտելացա քեզ:
-Ի՞նչ եք անում էստեղ ամբողջ օրը, մյուսները գոնե դուրս են գալիս:
-Կամ խաղում ենք կամ մտածում, էստեղ կյանքի վրա ենք խաղում, ով պարտվեց էլ իր կյանքի տերը չի, հաղթողը ինչպես ուզի, էդպես էլ կվարվի: Մենք արդեն շատ են մեռել՝ պարտվելով:
-Անհետաքրքիր ու վախելանու է ձեր կյանքը…
-Բոլորի կյանքերի նման… Իսկ դու սիրուն ես:
Լուռ նայում էինք իրար, սենյակը նույնն էր, ոչ մի բան չէի շարժվում, միայն օդն էլ ավելի էր խեղդում, անկողիններն ավելի գորշ էին թվում քան սկզբից, մտածում էի՝ երբեք չեմ մնա էդ սենյակում, բայց վերև բարձրանալու էլ ուժ չունեի: 19 սենյակներից ոչ մեկում իմը չկար, ինձ սիրող չկար, էստեղ էլ նույնը, ուզած-չուզած պիտի առաջ գնայի:
-Սիրե՞մ քեզ:
-Դու՞, Ինչպե՞ս:
-Նուրբ, առանց ցավեցնելու, կհամբուրեմ ձախ կուրծքդ՝ սրտիդ մոտ:
-Ես պիտի գնամ, - վախենում էի ինքս իմ ցանկությունից:
-Սպասի՛ր, կծխե՞ս մի հատիկ:
-Թողել եմ:
-Մի հատ, ավել չունեմ էլ:
-Լավ:
Ծուխը սիրուն չէր էդ սենյակում, բայց դեռ ոչ մի անգամ նման ագահությամբ չէի ծխել:
-Ի՞նչ է դաջած ուսիդ:
-Մեկին բամբուկ՝ ճկունություն, մյուսին ընկնող դանակ՝ կործանում:
-Դու՞ ես հորինել:
-Չինացիները:
-Թունդ էր ծխախոտդ, - հազս պահելով՝ ասեցի ես:
-Ավելի թունդ կուզեի:
Զգացի ձեռքը ծնկիցս մի քիչ վերև, լարված նայեցի տղամարդկանց, ոչ մեկը մեր կողմ չէր նայում: Վեր կացա նորից, որ գնամ:

-Շախմատ խաղալ գիտե՞ս:
Թույլ տեղս էր, միշտ սիրել եմ էդ խաղը, 5 տարի գնացել էի դասընթացներին, չնայած խաղալու տաղանդով չէի փայլում:
-Արի՛ խաղանք, խնդրում եմ:
-Լավ, բայց մի խաղ ու գնում եմ:
Ես սպիտակներով էի խաղում, սևերը ինձ միշտ անհասանելի են եղել: Եթե ես 5 տարի եմ խաղացել, ապա նա մի ամբողջ կյանք ու անընդհատ: Պարտվեցի:
-Ափսոս, վաղուց է չէի խաղացել, կուզեի քեզ հաղթել: Դե լավ, լավ մնա: Դժվար էլ հանդիպենք:
-Մոռացա՞ր, էստեղ պարտվողը կյանքվ է հատուցում, հիմա քոնը իմն է, - քմծիծաղով ասաց նա:
-Կատակ ես անում, դու չէիր զգուշացրել, որ էդ կանոնը ինձ էլ է վերաբերվում, պիտի շարունակեմ փնտրելը հասկանում ես, մի՛ դժբախտացրու ինձ,- արցունքոտ աչքերով բղավում էի ես:
-Հավատա, սա է քոնը, բայց եթե ուզում ես՝ գնա:
-Հա՛, հա՜, գնու՜մ եմ:
Արագ մոտեցա դռանը, ու երբ փորձում էի բացել, կարոտ զգացի, ուզեցի հետ դառնալ, գրկել, գանգուրներիցս կտրել ու թողնել նրան: Փակեցի դուռը, շրջվեցի նրան գրկելու ու… դանակի սառնությունը սրտիս մեջ ինձ տաքացրեց, արյունս շրթներկիս նման կարմիր էր, սիրուն:
Աչքերս բացեցի մահճակալին պարկած, անշարժ չէի, անասելի թեթև էի ու ազատ որոնումներից, ես էլ նրա նման հավերժ էի մնալու, սենյակը իմն էր, Кот-ը՝ նույպես, իսկ ձախ ձեռքիս Լայմա անունն էր դաջած:
-Հիմա դու Լայման ես: Երջանկություն:

----------

CactuSoul (24.02.2013), Claudia Mori (22.02.2013), Ingrid (23.02.2013), ivy (20.02.2013), Sambitbaba (21.02.2013), Stranger_Friend (23.02.2013), Արևանուռ (21.02.2013), Զաքար (10.11.2016), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*7-րդ տարբերակ*


*Հետք*




- Մարդկանց սենսացիա է պետք,- անընդհատ կրկնում էր գլխավոր խմբագիրը:

«Զզվեցրիր արդեն»,- մտքում պատասխանում էր Տիգրանը:

Անցյալ ամիս հաջողացրել էր հարցազրույց վարել մի մեծահարուստի հետ, ով գնացել էր Եվրոպա՝ իր սիրելի կենդանուն կլոնավորելու: Քչերը գիտեին, որ առաջադեմ երկրներում մարդիկ սկսել էին իրենց շներին ու կատուներին կլոնավորել, որ հավետ մնան նրանց հետ . մեկն այն աշխարհ էր գնում, մյուսը՝ գրավում նրա տեղը:

Հայ միլիոնատեր Դ.-ն լսել էր դրա մասին ու որոշել իր գազանին էլ կլոնավորել: Ինքը կարգին տղա էր, հո շնիկ, փիսիկ չէ՞ր պահելու. իրեն վայել կենդանի էր մեծացնում տանը՝ առյուծ, հենց նրան էլ կլոնավորման էր տարել: Ու որ հարցնեիր՝ «Պարոն Դ., կլոնն ի՞նչ է», հաստատ հոդաբաշխ պատասխան չէիր ստանա, բայց դա արդեն էական չէր: Կարևորն այն էր, որ ինքն առաջին հայն էր, ով զարգացած աշխարհի հետ ոտք էր մեկնել, ու իր տանը շուտով դրանից էլ էր լինելու:

Սենսացիոն հոդվածը պատրաստ էր՝ «Զարզանդի կլոնն արդեն Հայաստանում է»: Խմբագիրը գոհ էր, իրենց վարկանիշն՝ ապահովված, պարգևատրությունը՝ գրպանում: Էլ ավել ի՞նչ էր ուզում: Ինքն էլ չգիտեր... Միայն թե հոգնել էր այդ կարգի փուչ հոդվածներից:

Գլուխը մի քիչ թեթևացնելով սենսացիաներից՝ այդ օրը վերջապես հաջողացնելու էր նոր տուն տեղափոխվել. նախորդի թե թաղամասն էր անհաջող, թե վարձը:

- Միայն պիտի իմանաս, որ տունը դատարկ չի: Կահույքից բացի, նաև իրեր ու գրքեր կան, որ մեջն ենք թողել,- զգուշացրել էր տանտերը՝ Ժոռան:

- Ոչինչ, ինձ չի խանգարի,- համաձայնել էր Տիգրանն ու առանց տեսնելու՝ վերցնել էժան բնակարանը:

Եվ հիմա, փոքր ճամպրուկը բռնած, կանգնած էր դռան դիմաց ու փորձում էր գլուխ հանել հին կողպեքից: Մի քանի փորձից հետո բանալին ի վերջո հաղթեց դռանը:

Մտնելով անծանոթ տունը՝ առաջին բանը, որ զգաց, հնության հոտին խառնված անանուխի բույրն էր: Ճամպրուկը մի կողմ դրեց ու լույսը վառեց: Մուգ ու մաշված կահույք, անցյալ դարին պատկանող իրեր, որոնք կարծես սերտաճած լինեին դարակներին: Պատով մեկ ձգվող հսկայական գրապարհարան՝ լի իրարից չտարբերվող մոխրագույն հատորներով: Թվում էր, տարիներով ձեռք չէր կպել այդ տանը: Այդպիսի զգացողություն լինում է տուն-թանգարան մտնելիս : Անցյալում քարացած կոկիկ անկյուն, որին նայելիս մարդ ակամայից մտածում է նրա բնակիչների մասին, սակայն մտքով էլ չի անցնում ապրել այնտեղ:

Առաջ գնաց, հատակը խուլ ճռռաց ոտքի տակ: Ծանր վարագույրները մի կողմ քաշեց և բացեց ներկահան եղած պատուհանի փեղկերը: Սենյակի փոշին ճեղքելով՝ թարմ օդը ներխուժեց տուն: Տիգրանը խորը շունչ քաշեց:

Առաջին հայացքից մռայլ ու օտար թվացող տունը հետզհետե սկսեց հետաքրքրել Տիգրանին: Զգացվում էր, որ այն պատմություն ունի, միայն պետք էր կարդալ կարողանալ:

Նաև հյուրընկալ էր տունը, ինչքան էլ թանգարանային թվար. Տիգրանն արագ ընտելացավ նոր մթնոլորտին: Եվ շատ շուտով այդ փոքրիկ անկյունն սկսեց դուր գալ երիտասարդին: Անգամ գրապահարանի գրքերը սկսեցին գույներ առնել ու ընթեռնելի դառնալ:

Տիգրանը նկատեց, որ ամբողջ գրականությունը ռուսերեն լեզվով էր՝ բացառությամբ մի քանի գերմաներեն գրքերի: Հիմնականում ծանրակշիռ, դասական գրականություն էր:

Մի անգամ գրքերից մեկը թերթելիս՝ Տիգրանը հին լուսանկար գտավ, որը նույն անանուխի բույրն ուներ, ինչ տան մնացած առարկաները: Նկարի վրա կին էր պատկերված, կողքին՝ տղամարդ, նրանց դիմաց՝ փոքր աղջնակ: Երեքն էլ արիստոկարատ տեսքով ու հագուկապով էին, նաև երևում էր, որ հայ չէին: Նկարն էլ հավանաբար անցյալ դարի առաջին կեսին էր պատկանում:

Առանձին պատկերներն ու տպավորություններն ի մի բերելով՝ երիտասարդ լրագրողը փորձում էր ենթադրել, թե տունն ում է պատկանել: Ու թեև մի անգամ էր հանդիպել Ժոռային և շատ չէր ճանաչում այդ մարդուն, այնուամենայնիվ չէր կարողանում պատկերացնել նրան այնտեղ բնակվելիս: Կարծում էր, որ տանը պատկառելի տարիքով մեկն է ապրել, հավանաբար՝ մենակ:

Ինչքան էլ ուշագրավ լինեին նոր տան մասին մտածմունքները, աշխատանքն ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն էր պահանջում, հատկապես որ մոտենում էր նոր նյութ ներկայացնելու ժամանակը:

Քանի դեռ խմբագիրը նորից չէր բռնել իր վզից և ուղարկել սենսացիա որոնելու, որոշեց խոսել հետը:

- Ուզում եմ հասարակ մարդկանց մասին գրել,- դիմեց Տիգրանը նրան,- կյանքում նրանց թողած հետքի:

- Ո՞վ է կարդալու քո «հասարակների» մասին: Մարդկանց...

- ...սենսացիա է պետք,- խմբագրի խոսքը շարունակեց Տիգրանը:

- Այ ապրես, դե գնա գործդ արա:

- Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ լավ հոդված լինի՞:

Խմբագիրը ակնոցի վերևից նայեց Տիգրանին:

- Դեռ շատ ջահել ես, - ու ժպտալով ավելացրեց, - թե լավ հոդված լինի, կտպեմ, բայց ժամանակդ անպետքությունների վրա չվատնես:

Աշխատանքի ավարտից հետո Տիգրանը քչփորեց հեռախոսը, ու գտնելով իր ուզած համարը՝ հավաքեց:

- Ամեն ինչ կարգի՞ն է,- հարցրեց Ժոռան՝ լսելով երիտասարդի ձայնը:

- Հա... Ուղղակի մի բան էի ուզում հարցնել տան մասին: Ինձնից առաջ ո՞վ էր էնտեղ ապրում:

- Դու առաջին վարձակալն ես, ինչո՞ւ ես հարցնում:

- Իսկ մինչև վարձով տալը՞... Ուղղակի տունն ինձ հետաքրքիր է թվում, կուզենայի իմանալ նրա բնակչի մասին: Ես էլ լրագրող եմ...

- Վերջին տասը տարում մենակ տատս էր էնտեղ:

- Իսկ ինքը հիմա ո՞ւր է:

Ու հասկացավ, որ հիմար հարց է տալիս: Էլ ուր պիտի լիներ...

- Իմ բաբուլյան հիմա շատ ծեր է, որոշեցինք, որ մեզ հետ կապրի:

Տիգրանը ոգևորվեց:

- Ուրեմն ձեր տանն է՞: Իսկ կարելի՞ է հանդիպել նրա հետ: Զրուցել...

- Հա, խնդրեմ: Միայն իմացիր, որ ինքը ռուս է և հայերեն խոսել չգիտի:

...

Դարյա բաբուլյան այնքան ծեր էր, որ թվում էր՝ շուտով կսկսի տարիքը եռանիշ գրել: Իսկ գրել դեռ լավ էլ կարողանում էր, ինչպես նաև կարդալ: Այդ օրը նա սովորականի պես նստած էր իր ճոճվող բազկաթոռին, խնամված մատներով դանդաղ թերթում էր ռուսական ամսագիրն ու սպասում հյուրին:

Իր առջև տեսնելով պայծառ աչքերով երիտասարդին՝ բաբուլյան առաջ թեքվեց և ուշադիր նայեց նրան՝ փորձելով գուշակել, թե ինչով կարող էր հետաքրքրել այդ տղային:

- Դուք հիմա իմ տանն եք ապրում, այնպես չէ՞,- հյուրին նստելու տեղ առաջարկելուց հետո հարցրեց նա բարեհունչ ռուսերենով:

- Ճիշտ այդպես: Հետաքրքիր էր իմանալ, թե այնտեղ ով էր ապրել ինձնից առաջ: Ուզում էի ծանոթանալ Ձեզ հետ:

- Դե տեսնում եք, ապրողը ես եմ եղել: Մինչ այդ երեք թոռներս էլ ինձ հետ էին, աղջիկս երիտասարդ հասակում էր հեռացել կյանքից, թոռներս ինձ մոտ էին մնացել: Հետո իրենք էլ մեծացան ու հեռացան տնից,- ասաց Դարյան, ապա քաղաքավարությամբ հարցրեց,- թեյ կուզե՞ք:

- Չէ, շնորհակալ եմ:

- Դե ուրեմն միայն ինձ համար կպատրաստեմ:

- Թույլ տվեք օգնել...

Բայց Դարյան ձեռքի նուրբ շարժումով հասկացրեց, որ օգնության կարիք չի զգում և սկսեց թեյ դնել: Անանուխի թանձր հոտը անմիջապես կպավ Տիգրանի քթին, ու նա լայն ժպտաց:

- Մեծ գրադարան ունեք: Ժոռան ասել էր, որ ցանկության դեպքում կարող եմ կարդալ գրքերը. նրանցից մեկում այս նկարը գտա:

Տիգրանը հանեց լուսանկարն ու մեկնեց բաբուլյային:

Տեսնելով այն՝ ծեր կինն անկեղծորեն ուրախացավ:

- Այս աղջնակը ես եմ,- մատով ցույց տվեց նա,- սրանք էլ իմ ծնողներն են: Ինը տարեկան էի, հայրս էլ դեռ մեզ հետ էր...

- Իսկ հետո ի՞նչ պատահեց նրան:

- Երեսունյոթ թվին՝ ստալինյան ռեպրեսիայի ժամանակ, նրան ձեռբակալեցին՝ որպես «ազգի թշնամու»: Մենք ազնվատոհմ ընտանիքից էինք, երևի դա էր ամբողջ հարցը: Կիրթ և ունևոր մարդիկ ենթակա էին բնաջնջման: Ես շատ բան չէի հասկանում, միայն վախենում էի մորս էլ կորցնել: Բայց նրան չտարան, իսկ հորս այլևս չտեսա...

Նա մի պահ լռեց, ապակու նմանվող կապույտ աչքերը հառեց անտեսանելի կետի ու նկարը սեղանին դնելով՝ շարունակեց.

- Մի անգամ ուսուցիչներից մեկը կանգնեցրեց ինձ դասարանի առաջ և ցուցափայտը վրաս պահելով՝ ասաց. «Բոլորդ ուշադիր նայեք նրան, սա ազգի թշնամու աղջիկ է»: Դրանից հետո դպրոցում որևէ մեկն ինձ հետ չէր խոսում: Գիտեի, որ վախենում են: Ես ինքս էլ էի վախենում...

Տիգրանը լսում էր նրան ու մտածում, թե ինչքան հեշտ է զրույց սկսել ծեր մարդկանց հետ՝ անգամ շատ անձնական թեմաներով:

- Իսկ ինչպե՞ս եկաք Հայաստան,- խոսակցությունը շարունակեց երիտասարդը:

- Դա արդեն շատ հետո էր,- ասաց Դարյա բաբուլյան ու նորից թեյ լցրեց իր համար:

Պատմեց, թե ինչպես էր հաջողացրել բոլոր զրկանքների պայմաններում կրթություն ստանալ, դիմակայել պատերազմական տարիներին, աշխատանքի անցնել: Ապագա ամուսնուն՝ հայաստանցի Հակոբին, հանդիպել էր հենց Ռուսաստանում, որտեղ վերջինս գործուղման էր եկել: Հավանել էին իրար, մտերմացել, երկուսով հետ եկել Հայաստան: Ու այդպես էլ Դարյան մնացել էր այստեղ: Սկզբում աղջկան էր մեծացրել, հետո՝ թոռներին, իսկ դրան զուգահեռ էլ աշխատել էր ու երկար տարիների փորձ կուտակել կրթական աշխարհում:

Տիգրանն ուզում էր իմանալ, թե ինչպես էր եղել, որ բաբուլյան այդքան ժամանակվա ընթացքում հայերեն այդպես էլ չէր սովորել: Բայց զսպեց հետաքրքրությունը և չխոսեց դրա մասին: Այդ հարցը նրան շատ անձնական թվաց՝ նույնիսկ ավելին, քան մինչ այդ լսած ամբողջ պատմությունն էր:

- Երևի Ժոռան պատմած կլինի, որ լրագրող եմ,- ասաց երիտասարդը,- դեմ չե՞ք լինի, եթե գրեմ Ձեր մասին:

Բաբուլյայի դեմքը լուսավորվեց բարի ժպիտից:

- Ի՞նչ կա իմ մասին գրելու:

- Ձեր կյանքի պատմությունը. ինչերի միջով եք անցել, ոնց եք եկել Հայաստան, ինչպես եք ապրել այստեղ...

- Եվ ում եմ ես հարկավոր,- հոգոցով ասաց Դարյան,- բայց եթե կարող եք, գրքերիս մասին գրեք, գուցե դեռ լինեն մարդիկ, ում դրանք պետք գան...

Ծեր կինը վեր կացավ տեղից ու գնաց կողքի սենյակ: Քիչ անց վերադարձավ՝ ձեռքին խամրած կազմով երեք գիրք:

- Մանկավարժությանը վերաբերող ձեռնարկներ են: Դպրոցում և համալսարանում աշխատելուս տարիներին են տպագրվել: Գուցե դեռ մարդկանց օգտակար լինեն...

Տիգրանը վերցրեց գրքերը:

- Դրանց մասին էլ կգրեմ, բայց եթե կարելի է՝ նաև Ձեր մասին:

Բաբույլան կամաց ծիծաղեց:

- Դե Դուք գիտեմ, ես դեմ չեմ, գրեք ինչ հարմար եք գտնում:

- Կարո՞ղ ենք մեկ անգամ էլ հանդիպել:

- Խնդրեմ, ինձ շատ հաճելի է երիտասարդ մարդկանց ուշադրությունն ու ընկերակցությունը:

Հրաժեշտից առաջ Տիգրանն ավելացրեց.

- Գրքերը կվերադարձնեմ հաջորդ հանդիպմանը:

- Կարող եք պահել Ձեզ մոտ, ես դրանցից էլի ունեմ...

Վերադառնալով տուն՝ երիտասարդն անմիջապես գործի անցավ՝ գրի առնելով այն ամենն, ինչ լսել էր բաբուլյայից: Արդեն գիտեր նաև, թե ինչպես էր սկսելու հոդվածը: Նոր տուն տեղափոխվելու և տանտիրոջ մասին հետաքրքրությամբ լցվելու նախաբանով: Մնում էր միայն գրքերի հարցը, ինչպե՞ս տեղավորեր դրանք հոդվածում: Կարող էր անունները տալ, սակայն ո՞ւմ կհետաքրքրեր այդ հին տպագրությունը: Բայց ինքն էլ էր շատ ուզում, որ մարդիկ նկատեն ու գնահատեն ուրիշների ստեղծածը՝ անգամ չնչինը:

Մի անգամ, երբ դեռ աշխատում էր հոդվածի վրա, խմբագրությունում նրան մոտեցավ կոլեգաներից մեկը և նայեց սեղանին դրված հնաոճ գրքերին: Վերցրեց, սկսեց թերթել:

- Քո՞նն են,- հարցրեց նա Տիգրանին:

- Հա, նվիրել են:

- Քույրս վերջերս է աշխատանքի անցել դպրոցում և խելքը գնում է էս տեսակի հին ձեռնարկների համար: Ասում է՝ դրանցում դասավանդման լավ մեթոդիկաներ ու դիդիակտիկ նյութեր են լինում,- հետո էլ ծիծաղելով ավելացրեց,- ինքը հավատում է սովետական դպրոցի ուժին:

Տիգրանը կտրվեց աշխատանքից և ուշադիր նայեց կոլեգային:

- Գրքերը կարող ես տանել քրոջդ, համոզված եմ՝ իրեն ավելի շատ պետք կգան, քան ինձ:

- Հա՞, շատ շնորհակալ եմ, կարգին կուրախանա:

«Բաբուլյան էլ կուրախանա»,- մտածեց Տիգրանը:

Իսկ նյութն արդեն պատրաստ էր, մնում էր ստանալ վերևների համաձայնությունը:

- Ինչ կարող եմ ասել,- ծանր ձայնով սկսեց խմբագիրը,- հոդվածը սենսացիոն չի:

Ապա հանեց ակնոցը, դրեց այն իր առջև փռված թղթերի վրա, իսկ ձեռքը տարավ կզակին:

- Բայց պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ ահագին հետաքրքիր ու սիրուն էր գրված: Ոնց որ մի գրական գործ կարդայի,- ու ծիծաղելով ավելացրեց,- էսպես որ գնա, դու լրագրողից գրող կդառնաս:

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2013), CactuSoul (24.02.2013), Sambitbaba (21.02.2013), Smokie (28.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հետո նորից լրջացավ:

- Լավ, կատակների ժամանակը չի: Ինչ էի ասում: Հա...

Տիգրանը սպասում էր դատավճռին:

- Կտպեմ էս անգամ, տեսնենք՝ ինչ արձագանքներ կլինեն: Մարդիկ կհավանե՞ն էսպիսի պատմությունները, թե՞ չէ: Եթե հավանեն, կարող ես շարունակել նույն ոճով: Իսկ մինչ այդ մի գործ կա անելու...

Բայց Տիգրանն արդեն չէր լսում: Ոգևորությունից քիչ էր մնում վեր ցատկեր տեղից, խմբագրին գրկեր: Իր համոզմամբ՝ այդ հոդվածը լավագույնն էր, ինչ գրել էր մինչ այդ: Ու դա տպվելու էր: Մարդիկ իմանալու էին, որ մի Դարյա բաբուլյա է ապրում իրենց կողքին՝ իր կյանքի պատմությամբ, իր գրքերով: Գուցե նրանք էլ սկսեին նկատել կողքներին ապրող բաբուլյաներին, տատերին ու պապերին՝ իրենց զարմանալի պատմություններով, իրենց ստեղծածով, որը պատրաստ էին տալու աշխարհին՝ դիմացը ոչինչ չպահանջելով:

Եվ ընթերցողն իսկապես հավանեց Տիգրանի հոդվածը, անգամ մարդիկ հայտնվեցին, ովքեր ցանկություն հայտնեցին ծանոթանալ Դարյա բաբուլյայի հետ: Խբագիրը գոհ էր, Տիգրանն՝ առավել ևս: Իսկ ամենակարևորն այն էր, որ նա այսուհետև ազատված էր «սենսացիաներից» և կարող էր գրել հասարակ պատմություններ սովորական մարդկանց մասին:

...

Դրանից հետո ավելի քան կես տարի էր անցել: Օրերից մի օր Տիգրանը գնացել էր Կապան՝ հարցազրույց վարելու: Աշխատանքից հետո նստած էր քաղաքի փոքր սրճարանում: Իր համար հանգիստ թեյ էր խմում, երբ աչքը պատահաբար ընկավ դիմացի սեղանին դրված ծանոթ գրքին: Մոտեցավ սեղանի մոտ նստած երիտասարդ կանանց:

- Ներեցեք, մի բան հարցնեմ, էս գիրքը ձեզ որտեղի՞ց:

Կանայք մի պահ շփոթվեցին, հետո հնչեց պատասխանը.

- Ճիշտն ասած, ծանոթներից մեկն էր խորհուրդ տվել կարդալ, իրեն էլ չգիտեմ ոնց էր հասել: Մենք դպրոցում ենք աշխատում, սա էլ շատ լավ մեթոդական ձեռնարկ է: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ եք հարցնում:

- Ուղղակի էս գիրքը ժամանակին ես էի նվիրել իմ կոլեգաներից մեկին...

- Ահ...

- Բայց դա արդեն կարևոր չի. լավ է, որ գիրքը շատերն են կարդում: Կներեք, որ անհանգստացրեցի:

Տիգրանը լայն ժպիտով հեռացավ սեղանի մոտից՝ մտածելով, թե ձեռնարկն արդեն քանի ձեռքերի միջով անցած կլիներ: Եվ ուրախությունից սիրտը թրթռաց:

Նա վերցրեց իրերն ու դուրս եկավ սրճարանից՝ հոտառության մեջ պինդ գրկած անանուխի ծանոթ բույրը:

----------

Alphaone (20.02.2013), CactuSoul (24.02.2013), ivy (20.02.2013), Sagittarius (20.02.2013), Sambitbaba (21.02.2013), Smokie (28.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*8-րդ տարբերակ*


*Երջանկությունը*


Հրաչը փոքրիկ թաթիկներով գրկեց Մարատի գլուխն ու սկսեց արագ-արագ, առանց ընդհատումների կանչել.

- Պա՛պ, պա՛պ, պա՛պ, պա՛պ, պա՛պ, պա՛պ...

Մարատն աչքերը բացեց ու դեռ լրիվ չարթնացած՝ նայեց Հրաչին: Հրաչը ուրախ ու զիլ ծիծաղելով փախավ:

Մարատը հոգնած էր, շատ հոգնած: Երևի երեք ժամ էլ չկար, ինչ աշխատանքից եկել էր ու պառկել էր հանգստանալու: Այնքան հոգնած էր, որ նույնիսկ շորերը չէր հանել, հենց այդպես, ջինսե շալվարով ու լրիվ ճմռթված վերնաշապիկով պառկել էր բազմոցին: Նա վաղուց էր անտարբեր իր հագուկապի ու կենցաղի նկատմամբ: Միակ բանը, որ հաճույքով էր անում, աշխատելն էր: Աշխատում էր այնքան, մինչև ոտքերի վրա կանգնել էլ չէր կարողանում, հետո հասնում էր տուն, իրեն գցում բազմոցին, հաճախ հենց նույն շորերով, մի քանի ժամ քնում, արթնանում ու նորից գնում աշխատանքի: 

Գործընկերները փորձում էին համոզել, որ քիչ աշխատի. նրանք տեսնում էին, որ Մարատն օր օրի մաշվում, հյուծվում է: Բայց ասողին լսող էր պետք, իսկ Մարատի կյանքի միակ իմաստը աշխատելն էր մնացել: Կամ էլ, գուցե, պարզապես աշխատելիս մտքերը զբաղված չէին լինում ուրիշ հարցերով, որոնցից փախչում էր, կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, ուզում էր փախչել:

Մարատը ձեռքը գցեց, որ կողքի աթոռից վերցնի ու հագնի շորերը: Աթոռը չկար: Հենց այդ պահին ներս մտավ Շաղիկը՝ կինը, ձեռքին Մարատի հարթուկած հագուստը, եկավ, շորերը դրեց մահճակալին՝ ոտքերի տակ, ապա համբուրեց ամուսնու ճակատն ու գնաց: Մարատը շփոթվեց: Նա հանկարծ հիշեց, որ քնել էր հյուրասենյակում՝ բազմոցին, այն էլ՝ շորերով: Մարատը նստեց ու զարմացած նայեց չորս կողմը. այս ի՞նչ սենյակ է:

Մարատենք խեղճ էին ապրում: Նրանց տունը վերջին անգամ երևի երեսուն կամ ավելի տարի առաջ էր վերանորոգվել, կահույքը հին էր. Մարատն իր ձեռքով արդեն մի քանի անգամ վերանորոգել էր կահույքը, բայց հնության դրոշմը դրանցից վերացնել այդպես էլ չէր հաջողվել:

Իսկ հիմա նա կարծես թե նույն սենյակում էր, միայն թե պատերը կոկիկ ու ճաշակով ներկված էին, ջահը նորաձև էր ու մաքուր, դռներն ու պատուհանները մետաղապլաստե էին, նոր, կահույքը նույնպես նոր էր, սպիտակ, գեղեցիկ: 

- Նախաճաշը սառում է, Մար, - խոհանոցից լսվեց Շաղիկի ձայնը:

«Նախաճա՞շը», - չհասկացավ Մարատը, - «բայց ախր ես երբեք չեմ նախաճաշել ու Շաղիկը դա լավ գիտի»: Բայց որոշեց չընդդիմանալ: Վերցրեց շալվարը, որ հագնի, ու նորից անակնալի եկավ. Մարատը միշտ հագնում էր ջինսե շալվար: Ընկերներն անգամ ծաղրում էին, որ իբր Մարատն անգամ հարսանիքներին է ջինսով գնում: Բայց դա այդպես չէր: Մարատը, ճիշտ է, չուներ դասական շալվար ու պիջակ, բայց հարսանիքների գնալիս վերցնում էր Հովհաննեսի՝ իր մանկության ընկերոջ կոստյումը, որը ճիշտ իր հագով էր: Իսկ Շաղիկի բերած շալվարը դասական էր, կոկիկ հարթուկած. ախր ինքն այդպիսի շալվար չուներ: Վերնաշապիկն էլ էր նոր: «Ի՞նչ է կատարվում», - այս հարցն էր ինքն իրեն անընդհատ տալիս Մարատը, բայց կարծես ինչ-որ բան մոռացած լիներ, - «երևի այնքան եմ հոգնել, խելքս գցել եմ», - մտածեց ու հագավ շորերը:

Խոհանոցում ձվածեղի սուր հոտը խփեց քթին: Շաղիկն ու Հրաչն արդեն նստել էին սեղանի մոտ ու սպասում էին իրեն: Մոտեցավ, նստեց: Ուրախ շաղակրատելով սկսեցին նախաճաշել: Բայց Մարատի ուշքն ու միտքն ուրիշ տեղ էր: Տան ամեն անկյունն իրեն անծանոթ էր: Ամեն գույնը: Կահույքը: Կառուցվածքը: Դասավորությունը: Ամենը:

Բայց Շաղիկի ուրախ ծիծաղն ու Հրաչի անմեղ կատակները մտքերը ցրեցին ու սկսեց ուղղակի վայելել լավ առավոտը:

Նախաճաշից հետո Մարատը համբուրեց Հրաչին ու Շաղիկին ու գնաց աշխատանքի: Ինչպես միշտ, ոտքով էր գնում: Գործարանը տնից բավական հեռու էր՝ 7-8 կիլոմետր պետք է քայլեր: Բայց Մարատն արդեն սովորություն էր դարձրել ոտքով գնալը, ճանապարհին մտքերը ցրվում էին: Մի կնոջ կողքով անցնելիս լսեց վերջինիս փնթփթոցը.

- Ջահել տղա է, բայց երևի մի տարի չի լողացել, ամո՛թ է, ամո՛թ:

Մարատը զարմացած նայեց չորս կողմը: Մենակ ինքն էր ու այդ կինը, ու՞մ մասին էր խոսում: Հետո հասկացավ, ու տխուր հառաչեց. «էս երկրում հերթով բոլորը խելքները գցում են»:

Գործարանում ընկերները ժպիտով դիմավորեցին: 

- Ոնց-որ թե Նորմալ քնել ես, հա՞, - հարցրեց մեկը:

- Ոնց-որ միշտ:

- Չէ, այսօր ուշ ես եկել: 

Զարմացավ: Իր հաշվարկով նույն ժամին էր եկել: Բայց որովհետև ո՛չ ժամացույց էր պահում, ո՛չ հեռախոս, դրանք իրեն արդեն վաղուց պետք չէին, չկարողացավ ստուգել: 

Այդ օրը Մարատն աշխատում էր ավելի եռանդով, քան առաջ: Ուզում էր գործը շուտ ավարտել ու գնալ տուն: Կյանքի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունը կարծես վերադարձել էր: Ուզում էր շուտ հասնել տուն, խաղալ Հրաչի հետ, գրկել Շաղիկին: Այդ օրը չդիմացավ ու ժամանակից շուտ խնդրեց տուն գնալ: Տնօրենը սիրով համաձայնեց:

- Բայց լողացիր, Մարատ, ու շորերդ էլ փոխիր, կյանքը շարունակվում է, - ճանապարհելուց առաջ հայրական գորովով ասեց տարեց տնօրենը:

Մարատը չհասկացավ, թե պարոն Ալիկն ի՞նչ է ասում, բայց չխորացավ. տուն էր շտապում: Դուռը բանալիով բացելուն պես Հրաչը նետվեց հոր գիրկը՝ «պապան եկավ» կանչելով: Սրանից ավելի էլ ի՞նչ երջանկություն էր ուզում Մարատը: Ինքն իրեն սկսեց մտքում հայհոյել, որ վերջերս կյանքից կտրվել էր, որ կորցրել էր բոլոր հետաքրքրությունները: Եկավ և Շաղիկը, համբուրեց ամուսնուն.

- Ճաշը արդեն դրել եմ տաքանա, լվացվիր ու արի:

- Երևի լողանամ էլ, - պատասխանեց Մարատը, - պարոն Ալիկը ասեց, որ արժի լողանամ, կարող է վրայիցս հոտ էր գալիս:

- Հա, լողացիր, Մարատ: Մենք կսպասենք, - ժպտաց կինը:

Մարատի կյանքն այդ օրվանից փոխվեց: Կյանքն արդեն ժպտում էր բոլոր գույներով: Փոխեց ռեժիմը: Գործարան գնում էր ճիշտ ժամին, վերադառնում աշխատանքն ավարտվելուն պես՝ մյուսների նման. դրանից ավել չէր աշխատում: Սկսեց ավելի կոկիկ հագնվել, միշտ հետևել իր մաքրությանը: Տունը նրան դեռ անծանոթ էր, բայց արդեն բանի տեղ չէր դնում: Մտածում ու հասկանում էր, որ ինքը ինչ-որ մի պահ ուղղակի չի ապրել ու մոռացել է շատ բան: Հոգատար էր կնոջ ու որդու նկատմամբ:

Մի օր աշխատանքից տուն գնալիս մտավ մոտակա ծաղիկների խանութը ու մի գեղեցիկ ծաղկեփունջ առավ: Խանութից դուրս գալիս տեսավ վարպետ Շահենին: Շահենը իր թավ բեղերի միջից ուրախ ժպտաց Մարատին.

- Ապրե՛ս, Մարա՛տ, որ վերադարձար կյանք:

Մարատն էլ ուրախ ժպտաց ու գնաց տուն: Հաջորդ օրը գործարանում ընկերները շրջապատեցին:

- Ո՞վ է, Մարատ, - հարցրին, - ճանաչու՞մ ենք:

- Ո՞վ՝ ո՞վ է, - չհասկացավ Մարատը:

- Վարպետ Շահենը պատմել է, որ հանդիպում ես մեկի հետ, երեկ նույնիսկ ծաղիկներ ես գնել, - արագ-արագ շարեց երիտասարդ բանվորներից մեկը՝ Արթուրը:

- Գժվե՞լ եք, - զարմացավ Մարատը, - կնոջս համար էի գնել:

- Մարատ, կնոջդ համար ինչու՞ էիր առել ծաղիկներ, - տհաճ դադարից հետո հարցրեց Շահենը:

- Մեր ամուսնության 7 տարին էր, դրա համար, հետո իր ու Հրաչիկի հետ գնացինք ռեստորան՝ նշելու:

Ընկերները շփոթված, մեկը մյուսի հետևից գնացին իրենց հաստոցների մոտ: Ոչ մեկն էլ ձայն չհանեց:

* * *

Գերեզմանոցում մի անտեր գերեզման կար: Մայր և որդի էին՝ 33 և 6 տարեկան: Նրանց գերեզմանին վաղուց ոչ մեկն այցելության չէր գալիս: Խոտն աճել ու ծածկել էր գերեզմանաքարերը:

- Այսպես քիչ է լինում, - պատմում էր գերեզմանի պահակը, - որ այսքան ջահել մահացածներին քիչ այցելեն: Բայց այս գերեզմանի տիրոջը մեղադրելու չի: Խեղճ մարդը գժվել է: Չի հավատում, որ կինն ու որդին մահացել են: Ինքն իր համար մի նոր աշխարհ է ստեղծել, այդ աշխարհում հավաքել իր սիրելիներին, ամեն օր հետները խոսում է ու խաղում: Ու աշխատում է իրենց համար: Ամբողջ աշխատավարձը տալիս է նրանց համար նվերներ առնելուն: Այդ նվերները փտում են իր հին, գրեթե ավերված բնակարանի մի անկյունում, բայց ինքը դա էլ չի նկատում: Կարծում է, թե կինն ամեն օր տունը կոկիկ հավաքում է: Այդ տունը, որ ինքը պատկերացնում է, իր կնոջ երազած տան տեսքն ունի, երևի, իրեն լրիվ անծանոթ է: Բայց իր համար միևնույն է, կարևորը, որ կինն ու որդին երջանիկ լինեն:

----------

Alphaone (21.02.2013), Arpine (23.02.2013), CactuSoul (24.02.2013), einnA (21.02.2013), Ingrid (21.02.2013), ivy (20.02.2013), Lusntag Lusine (24.02.2013), Sambitbaba (21.02.2013), Smokie (28.02.2013), Արէա (21.02.2013), Արևանուռ (21.02.2013), Դատարկություն (21.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2013), Նարե91 (15.08.2013), Շինարար (21.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*9-րդ տարբերակ*


*Կրիա, որ չուներ պատյան*



Ես այն ընտրյալներից էի, որ եղել էին գալակտիկայի մյուս ծայրում, հզոր հեքիմ Մուրինի մոտ ու նրանից ստացել անմահություն: Ես այն տարաբախտներից էի, որ վերապրեց իր մոլորակը, ում պատմությունը եղավ իր տան պատմությունից երկար: Ես Մունին Հաու Ունուկն էի՝ Ֆաետոնի վերջին գահակալը:
Մուրինի մոլորակից վերադարձի պահին ինձ Ֆաետոնի փոխարեն դիմավորեց բզկտված ժայռեղեն քաոսը: Իմ մոլորակը վերածվել էր երկնաքարային գոտու, իմ տունը կորսված էր, իմ այնքա՜ն բաղձալի անմահությունն արդ թվում էր նզովք: Դուտին, Մուկասը, Նակուն… բոլորն ում գիտեի, ինձ համոզում էին, որ էականը մոլորակը չէ, էականը ժողովուրդն է, որ փրկվել է, էականը սիրելիներն են, հարազատները, ընկերները: Նման խոսակցությունները միշտ ավարտվում էին իմ հերթական խելակորույս պոռթկմամբ: Այդ պահերին բոլորն ինձ ատում էին, ես ատում էի բոլորին: Հետո ես սկսում էին ինձ ատել, իսկ բոլորն ինձ սիրում էին, ես սիրում էի բոլորին, հետո ես սկսում էի ատել թե ինձ, թե բոլորին…
Չէի կարողանում ապրել առանց իմ մոլորակի, չէի կարողանում համակերպվել: Ժամանակի հետ ցավը չէր սպիանում, կորստի անորոշ զգացողությունը հերթով ավելի տառապալի ու ճնշող էր դառնում: «Եթե ես մնայի՜». միտքն ինձ տանջում էր, ես չմնացի, չփրկեցի իմ մոլորակը, ես անգամ չիմացա, որ վիթխարի երկնաքարը դավադիր հարվածով փշուր-փշուր կանի այն: Ես դավաճանեցի իմ հայրենիքը, իմ ժողովրդին ու ինձ:
…
Տիեզերանավի ընդարձակ դիտարանը թվում էր էլ ավելի նեղ, քան ցանկացած ամենանեղ խուցը, որտեղ իմ դեգերումների ժամանակ բախտն ինձ նետել էր: Մեղքի զգացումը, որ առաջ եկավ ավելի ուշ, էլ ավելի էր ծանրացնում իմ անբուժելի վհատությունը: Ինձանից արդեն խուսափում էր անգամ Դուտին: Նակուն ուրիշի հետ ընտանիք կազմեց, երբ ես նրան վռնդեցի, ու միայն Մուկասը դեռ որոշ ժամանակ իմ կողքին մնաց: 
Երևի հենց դա էլ նրան սպանեց: 
Մուկասի մահից հետո ես կայացրեցի որոշումը: Մահը թվում էր բարձրագույն երանությունը, որին կարող էի հասնել Ֆաետոնից հետո: Ժողովրդի համար այլևս չէի անհանգստանում: Գիտակցության արհամարհված անկյունում երբեմն փայլատակում էր, որ հենց հանուն ժողովրդի էի ընտրել անմահությունը, խղճի անխնա խայթոցները նորոգվում էին: Բայց իմ նավասենյակում կար մի փաստաթուղթ, որ մեղմում էր խղճի խայթոցները՝ Գալակտիկական Համադաշնության Մարսի դեսպանատան Գերագույն դեսպանի որոշումն առ այն, որ Ֆաետոնի կործանումը վերապրածներին ապաստան է տրամադրվելու սկզբում Մարսում, ապա համապատասխան մոլորակ գտնելուն պես, նոր տանը: Նոր տուն. այս բառերն ինձ այնպես էին հանում ափերից, ինչպես յուպիտերյան ամոնիակի օվկիանն է փոթորկի պահին՝ արտաքուստ հանդարտ, խորքում՝ կատաղած: Ես չէի ուզում նոր տուն, իմ ժողովուրդը ունենալու էր ապաստան, բայց ինձ այդ ապաստանը հարկավոր չէր: Ես ազատ էի մեռնել ու խեղդում էի խիղճս, խեղդում անընդմեջ:
…

-Նա մահացել է:
Իմ ուղեղում չտեղավորվեցին Կուրասի՝ Մուրինի աշակերտի բառերը: Դրանք միանգամից սլացան մարմին ու սկսեցին անխնա ցավով ոլորել ներքին օրգաններս: Մուրասը չէր կարող մեռնել, չէ որ նա գտել էր անմահությունը: Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ այն, որ նա մահացել էր: Ես չէի հավատում:

-Նա, ի՞նչ է, անուղեղ ապուշ է, որ մեռավ՝ ի զորու լինելով անմահ դարձնել ողջ գալակտիկան:
-Նա մեռավ, քանի որ իմաստուն էր, - պատասխանեց Կուրասը:
Հետո ես բազմաթիվ առիթներ ունեցա՝ համոզվելու, որ Կուրասը ճիշտ էր: 
Ես գնացի մոլորակ, որ ասես ցավս հեգնելով Նոր Ֆաետոն էին անվանել: Ինձ դիմավորեց Դուտին: Ես նայում էի նրան, ամեն ինչ այնքան անսովոր էր. իմ փոքրիկ, անճարակ եղբայրն արդեն հասուն ֆաետոնցի էր, անգամ գլուխը ծածկող զրահն էր ոսկրացել: Նա կարոտել էր, իսկ կարոտը ջնջել էր ամբողջ վիրավորանքն ու ցավը, որ իմ պատճառով վերապրել էր:
Խաղաղությունը կարճ տևեց, նորից սկսվեցին վեճերն ու իմ սովորական դարձած կատաղության նոպաները: 

-Դու ասես կրիա լինես, սատկում ես առանց պատյանի, - մի օր նետեց Դուտին:
-Կրիա՞:
-Ըհըմ, երկրային կենդանի է, իր տունը միշտ մեջքին քարշ է տալիս, եթե զրահը հանեն, էլ չի ապրի, դու էլ զրկվել ես քո զրահից ու հիմա էլ ոչ մի տեղ քեզ տուն չես գտնում՝ միաժամանակ ամեն տեղ հոգումդ ունենալով տունը:
Դուտի ասածից ոչինչ չհասկացա ու երևի ինքն էլ խոսում էր ու չէր էլ հասկանում, թե ինչ է խոսում, միայն թե մի բան ասած լիներ: Բայց այդուհետ կրիա տեսնելը դարձավ սևեռուն գաղափար:

…

-Ո՞ւր:
-Երկիր:
-Ու թե ինչի՞ ես քեզ պատմեցի կրիաների մասին, - բողոքեց Դուտը:
Նա չէր հասկանում, որ ես կրիա տեսնելու չեմ գնում, ես փախչում եմ, որ չտեսնեմ արդեն ծերացած Դուտի մահը: Ես սարսափելի հոգնել էի կորուստներից, որ իմ անվերջ երկար կյանքում հաջորդում էին իրար: 
…
Երկիրն ինձ դիմավորեց մռայլ անտարբերությամբ, ես վայրէջք կատարեցի մոլորակի գիշերային կողմում ու լուռ հետևեցի հարազատ արեգակի լուսաբացն օտար երկնակամարում: Այստեղ երկինքն ավելի հարազատ էր, քան ուրիշ որևէ տեղ տիեզերքում: Ես փնտրում էի ծանոթ համաստեղություններ, ծանոթ աստղեր, գտնելուն պես փոքրիկ ֆաետոնցու պես հրճվում: Մնում էր միայն գտնել կրիային: 
Շատ արագ գտա այդ դանդալոշ, սողունանման էակներին ու ոչ մի հիացում չապրեցի՝ տեսնելով նրանց պատյանը, բայց ահավոր ցավ ապրեցի մի օր, երբ տեսա կրիա առանց պատյանի: Նա մեռնում էր ահավոր տանջանքներում, իմ ողջ բիոմոլեկուլյար գիտելիքները ի սպաս դրեցի պստիկին փրկելու, շուտով նա ունեցավ պատյան, նա փրկվեց, իմ կորուստների շղթայում հայտնվեց ձեռքբերման օղակը:
Մինչև այսօր ես ու իմ կրիան ապրում ենք երկրում, ամեն առավոտ դիտում եմ հարազատ լուատուի արթնացումը, հետո զրուցում կրիայիս հետ կորցրած տան ու օտար պատյանի մասին, որը փորձում ենք ճանաչել, որին փորձում ենք համակերպվել: Դեռ սարսափով սպասում եմ այն պահին, երբ իմ կրիայի երկար կյանքն էլ կհասնի վախճանին ու ես կվերադառնամ էլ ավելի օտար Նոր Ֆաետոն, ուր ինձ արդեն ոչ ոք չի սպասում:

----------

Ingrid (21.02.2013), ivy (20.02.2013), Sambitbaba (21.02.2013), Smokie (28.02.2013), Արևանուռ (21.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*10-րդ տարբերակ*


*Անծանոթ տուն*


Բոլոր կամավորների գլխին սև, փափուկ կտորից գլխարկներ էին անցկացված, որոնք փակել էին ամբողջ դեմքը՝ բացի քթից ու շուրթերից: Մասնակիցների թիկունքում երիտասարդներ էին կանգնած, ովքեր նրանց ձեռքները բռնած տարան իրենց խցիկները:
Երբ ամեն մեկն իր խցիկում նստեց սեղանի առջև, որոնց վրա խոսափող էր տեղադրված, սրահում հաճելի տեմբրով, մեղմ ու տիրական մի ձայն հնչեց.
-Բարի գալուստ Անծանոթ տուն: Շնորհակալություն բոլորին, որ համաձայնվել եք մասնակցել այս միջոցառմանը: Ձեր, ինչպես նաև իմ անձի գաղտնիությունը հարյուր տոկոսով ապահովված է: Դուք երբեք չեք իմանա՝ ով եմ ես, ես էլ, իմ հերթին, չեմ ուզում իմանալ, թե ով եք դուք: Դա ոչ մի կապ չունի այս խաղի կանոնների հետ:
Եվ այսպես: Ես գրող եմ: Բավականաչափ գրքեր եմ հրապարակել, փոփոխակի հաջողություններ ունեցել: Երբ սպառվեցի (իսկ դա հաճախ է պատահում գրողների հետ), դիմեցի աշխարհի ամենահետաքրքիր պատմություններ իմացող մարդկանց օգնությանը. իրավաբաններին ու բժիշկներին: Կրկին գաղտնիությունը պահպանելու սկզբունքով, նրանք ինձ բազմաթիվ հետաքրքիր դեպքեր պատմեցին, որոնց հիման վրա հետագայում գրքեր գրեցի: Բայց այդ բոլոր սրտաճմլիկ հիվանդանոցային ու քրեական պատմություններն ինձ ձանձրացրել են: Ուզում եմ սովորական մարդկանց լսել. լսել նրանց առօրյա պատմությունները, որոնք իրենք հետաքրքիր են համարում: Չէ՞ որ այդպիսի պատմությունների հիման վրա էլ կարելի է հիանալի գրքեր գրել, եթե դրանց հավելենք երևակայությունը:
Եվ այսպես. խնդրում եմ խոսափողի մոտ պատմեք՝ ձեր կարծիքով ձեզ հետ կատարված ամենահետաքրքիր դեպքը, իրադարձությունը: Բացի ինձանից ձեզ ոչ ոք չի լսում: Անկաշկանդ եղեք: Կարող եք ձեր ամենանվիրական հույզերի, ապրումների մասին խոսել, նույնիսկ՝ քրեական տարրերով դեպքերի մասին պատմել: Այդ գլխարկներն այնպես են պատրաստված, որ ձեր ձայնը փոխված կհնչի՝ շուրթերի հատվածի ցանցի շնորհիվ: Պատմությունը վերջացնելուց հետո պարզապես ոտքի կանգնեք, և ձեզ ամրակայված երիտասարդը ձեզ մեքենայով կտանի այնտեղ, ուր կամենաք: Այնտեղ դուք կբաժանվեք՝ առանց մեկդ մյուսին տեսնելու: Համաձա՞յն եք:
Ոչ ոք չառարկեց: Դա՝ որպես համաձայնության նշան ընդունելով, Գրողն իր մոտ դրված կենտրոնական ապարատուրայի կոճակները սեղմեց ու միացրեց մասնակիցների խոսափողերը:
Մի որոշ ժամանակ լռություն էր տիրում£ Հավանաբար մասնակիցներն իրենց մտքերն էին կարգի բերում, փորձում էին հիշել իրենց հետ կատարված ամենահետաքրքիր դեպքերը:
Մի որոշ ժամանակ անց Գրողը լսեց N 6 մասնակցի ձայնը£ Երիտասարդ աղջիկ էր: Կամ՝ հասուն կին: Միևնույն է, ձայնը փոխված էր, չէր կարող գուշակել:
-Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու մի ակնթարթում նա ինձանից հիասթափվեց: Մի տարի իմ հետևից քարշ էր գալիս, ծաղիկներ ուղարկում: Բայց ես շան տեղ չէի դնում: Մի անգամ որոշեցի հանդիպել…
-Նա հիմա այլևս չկա,- խռպոտ, հոգնած ձայնով պատմում էր N 2 մասնակիցը:- Նա այնքան լուռումունջ, այնքան անհեթեթ հեռացավ կյանքից, որ նույնիսկ վիրավորական էր: Չհասցրի ընկալել նրա բացակայությունը: Լողասենյակում գազի արտահոսք էր եղել. աստիճանաբար թունավորվել էր, սահել ու վայր ընկել: Բժիշկները չկարողացան կյանքը փրկել:
Ես այլանդակ, հրեշավոր ամուսնու դասական կերպար էի: Ամեն օր հարբում էի, նրան ծեծում, երեխաներիս ահաբեկում: Նա նույնիսկ չէր կարող ինձ նման հրեշից ազատվել: Մեր տունը հին թաղամասում գտնվող հողաշեն մի տնակ էր: Բաժանվելիս չէինք կարող տունը կիսել: Իսկ նրա ծնողները չէին ուզում, կամ՝ չէին կարող նրան հետ ընդունել: Իրենց ամուսնացած որդու և նրա երկու երեխաների հետ երկու սենյականոց բնակարանում էին ապրում: Ու իմ կինը ստիպված ամեն ինչ հանդուրժում էր: Բայց չէ՞ որ յուրաքանչյուր անելանելի իրավիճակից էլ կարելի է ինչ-որ ելք գտնել… Մի անգամ այնքան ծեծեցի, որ ուղեղի ցնցում ստացավ…
-Ես խրոնիկ թոքաբորբ ու բրոնխիտ ունեմ,- պատմում էր N 3 մասնակից կինը:
-Հաճախ եմ շնչահեղձ լինում: Եվ ամեն ինչն էդ այլանդակների պատճառով, էդ լրբերի: Մեր շենքի առաջին հարկում տուն էին վարձել: Ամբողջ օրը մեքենաները վզվզում էին բակում: Մեկին տանում էին՝ մյուսին բերում: Բայց շատ հետաքրքիր էր պատշգամից կախված հետևել էդ պուտանկաների անցուդարձին: Հեռախոսս էլ ընկերուհուս հետ միացրած էի պահում, անմիջապես վազում էի դրանց ստացած նվերների մասին պատմում£ Ափսոս՝ հինգերորդ հարկից լավ չէր երևում…
-Մի օր ահավոր լոմկայի մեջ էի,- պատմում էր N 7 մասնակից երիտասարդ տղան:
-Զանգեցի ընկերոջս, մի քիչ փոշի խնդրեցի£ Նա սկզբում հռհռաց: Ասաց՝ «Ո՞վ է տեսել, որ մեզ նմաններն ապրանքից հեռու լինեն»: Ես չհասկացա նրան, իսկ նա բացատրեց, որ այդ մոլախոտն աճեցնում է որտեղ պատահի. տանը, բակում, ինստիտուտի այգում: Երբեք սղություն չի լինում…
-Էդ տուպոյը չէր ուզում ինձ «գերազանց¦» նշանակել,- գողական ժարգոնով ու առոգանությամբ, ծամոնը լմլմացնելով պատմում էր N 5 մասնակից աղջիկը:
-«Օտեցին» պատմեցի, նա էլ ինձ ճիշտ հասկացավ: Էդ տուպոյին՝ դասախոսին, տարան՝ ուր պետք ա, մի լավ ականջները քաշեցին ու բացատրեցին, որ ես միշտ պետք ա «գերազանց» ստանամ: Պրեստիժի հարց ա: Բայց լավ կապռիզնին էր: Ուզում էր մերոնց ապացուցել, որ ես սովորող չեմ: Իրա ինչ գործն ա: Ինձ քաղաքագետի դիպլոմ ա պետք: Վաղը, մյուս օրը որևէ դեսպանատնում աշխատանքի կտեղավորվեմ: Իսկ էդ տուպոյը միշտ էլ այդպես դասախոս կմնա, որպեսզի ինձ նմաններին ամենաբարձր միավորները նշանակի…
-Կաֆեում նստած տեսա, որ շուզերս փոշոտվել են,- պատմում էր N 1 մասնակից աղջիկը:-Սառֆետկայի վրա թքեցի, դրանով մաքրեցի: Էդ համբալը, ում հետ նստած էի կաֆեում, էդ պահին սոկ էր խմում: Ընենց ազդվեց իմ մաքրասիրությունից, որ սոկը թռավ կոկորդը: Հետո վճարեց աֆիցիանտին, ինձանից ներողություն խնդրեց ու գնաց…
-Ես իմ չորս տարեկան երեխային եմ կորցրել,-պատմում էր N 4 մասնակից կինը:
-Վշտից խենթացել էի: Բայց երբ մի քիչ ուշքի եկա՝ որոշեցի առիթից օգտվել: Իմ անասուն հերը բոլորին հայտարարել էր, թե թոռան գերեզմանաքարն ինքը կտա: Մնում էր միայն քարի վրա փորագրելու և տեղադրելու համար վճարել: Բայց սկեսրայրս էշի մեկն էր: Խաբեցի, թե հայրս ոչ մի քար էլ չի տվել, իմ մայրն էլ փող չունի, պետք է թոռան գերեզմանաքարի բոլոր ծախսերն ինքը կատարի£ Այդ ժամանակ իր վերջին գրքի հոնորարն էր ստացել՝ տասը հազար ռուբլի: Մի տարվա մեջ կամաց¬կամաց յոթ հազարը պոկեցի-տարա, կարգին տունուտեղ դրեցի: Լավ արեցի, ամենևին չեմ փոշմանել£ Միևնույն է, էդ փողը պետք է մնար, իր երկրորդ կնոջ ու իրենց բճի և հարազատ տեգորս հետ զխտվեին…
-…երբ նստեցինք սրճարանում՝ ինձ ամուսնության առաջարկություն արեց,-շարունակում էր N 6 մասնակիցը: -Ասեց, թե որքան շատ ա ինձ սիրում, չի պատկերացնում իրա կյանքն առանց ինձ: Հետո ձեռքս բռնեց՝ բազմանշանակ սեղմեց: «Գուցե շուտով ամեն օր կհամբուրեմ այս ձեռքերը»,- ասեց նա: Էդ պահին իմ բերնում մի մեծ փուչիկ էր հասունանում: Ծամոնս էր: Չդիմացա՝ ուռցրի: Դեմքիս կեսը փակել էր: Էդ տականքն էլ՝ փոխանակ նկարեր ու YouTube կամ Facebook գցեր, դեմքիս վրա շրմփացրեց: «Ինչ լավ է, որ քեզ լիարժեք բացահայտեցիր, -ասեց էդ խուժանը: - Թե չէ՝ մինչև վերջ մոլորության մեջ կմնայի»: Մի խոսքով՝ հեռացավ: Էլ դրա մասին չլսեցի: Բայց ես ի՞նչ վատ բան էի արել: Ես մեղավո՞ր եմ, որ ծամոնով փուչիկ սարքելն ինձ մոտ շատ լավ ա ստացվում…
-…Բայց իմ երկրորդ՝ մեծամասշտաբ ծրագիրը տապալվեց,-շարունակում էր N 4 մասնակից կինը: -Տարիներ առաջ սկեսրայրս իր մեծ տունը նվիրել էր տեգորս, ինքն էլ երկրորդ կնոջ ու իրենց համատեղ աղջկա հետ տեղափոխվել մի փոքր տուն: Տեգրս ուրիշ մեծ տուն գնեց, իսկ սկեսրայրիս նախկին տունը դատարկ էր մնալու: Ես ու իմ ամուսնու քույրը գնացինք սկեսրայրիս հետ խոսելու: Նա արդեն մահամերձ էր: Ուղեղի կաթված էր ստացել, շատ բան չէր ընկալում, ամեն ինչից հուզվում էր, արտասվում… Առաջարկեցինք, որ մինչև կյանքի վերջը մնա իր տանը, չտեղափոխվի նախկին տունը, որպեսզի մենք այնտեղ ապրենք… Հենց բերաններս բացեցինք՝ էդ էշը ցնցումների մեջ ընկավ: Կցկտուր, անիմաստ բաներ էր ասում, ծնոտը հուզմունքից դողում էր, հեկեկում էր… Մի կերպ երկրորդ կնոջ հետ թթվածնի բարձիկը մոտեցրինք շուրթերին, կատվախոտ տվեցինք, բայցª չհանգստացավ:
Մի անգամ էլ մեզ շտապ երկու հարյուր դոլար էր պետք: Ամուսնուս հետ էդ հիմարին պտտեցրինք, թե ինտերնետում արկածային գրականության մեծ պահանջարկ կա: Նա էլ իր արկածային-ֆանտաստիկ գիրքը կրճատեց, փոքրացրեց, երկու հարյուր դոլարն էլ տվեց՝ իբր անգլերեն թարգմանելու համար: Մինչև կյանքի վերջը սպասեց, թե տղան ինտերնետում կտեղակայի իր գիրքը… Միևնույն է, դրան տեղն էր: Ինչու՞ իր նախկին մեծ տունը մեզ չտվեց: Հիմա երկրորդ կինն ու որբ բիճն իրենց քոնձախում են ապրում: Դրանց տեղն է: Ամեն մեկին՝ «իրենը»: 
Բոլորն իրենց պատմությունները վերջացրել էին, բայց ոչ ոք տեղից չէր շարժվում: Կարծես բնազդաբար զգում էին, որ Գրողն ինչ¬որ բան է ասելու£ Նրանք չէին սխալվել:
Շուտով սրահում հնչեց նույն մեղմ, տիրական, բայց այս անգամ հուզմունքից մի քիչ խզված ձայնը.
- Շատ երախտապարտ եմ բոլորիդ: Դուք ինձ անգնահատելի ծառայություն մատուցեցիք: Սովորաբար այսպիսի հանդիպումներից հետո ես միայն շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում ու հրաժեշտ տալիս մասնակիցներին: Բայց այս անգամ չեմ կարող բացառություն չանել…
Սովորաբար գրողները չեն սիրում մարդկանց խրատել, բարոյականության դասեր տալ: Այդ ամենը նրանք իրենց գրքերի միջոցով են անում: Բայց ես այնպես ցնցված եմ, որ չեմ կարող հենց հիմա դա չանել: Դուք գիրք կարդացող չեք, որպեսզի այդ խրատներն այնտեղ կարդաք: Ես հիմա կանջատեմ ընդհանուր խոսափողը և ամեն մեկիդ առանձին կասեմ, թե ինչ եմ մտածում իր մասին: 
Երբ ինժեները, հաշվապահը, լրագրողը կամ շինարարը, ընդհանրապես, որևէ մասնագետ կամ արհեստավոր, գնում է աշխատանքի, մեր մտքով անցնու՞մ է նրան բամբասել,- լսվեց Գրողի ձայնը N 3 կամավորի խցիկում: -Ես երբեք թեթևաբարո կնոջը պուտանկա կամ քած չեմ անվանում: Թեթև վարքի տեր կին կամ՝ սիրո քրմուհի: Այդպես ավելի պարկեշտ է:
Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ բամբասելը վատ բան է: Բայց դա անելիս էլ պետք է հաշվի առնենք, թե ում ենք բամբասում: Մի կնոջ, ով գնում է աշխատանքի՞£ Չէ՞ որ դա էլ նրա գործն է: Այ եթե որևէ օրինավոր, ամուսնացած կին սիրեկան ունենա, գնա սիրային ժամադրության, ես մի կերպ կհասկանամ նրան բամբասելը: Բայց թեթևաբարո կանանց… Ինչևէ: Ո՞վ է ավելի ազնիվ: Այն կինը, ով սեքսուալ ծառայություններ մատուցելո՞վ է փող աշխատում, թե± այն ամուսնացած, հավատարիմ կինը, ով մարտի ութին՝ սառնամանիքին, պատշգամբից կախված հետևում է, թե ինչպես են այդ կանանց նվերներ բերում: Եվ առանց քաշվելու ասում է, թե՝ նախանձից պայթում է: Իհարկե կպայթի: Որովհետև նա բավարարված չէ: Ոչնչով: Ոչ ամուսինն է իրեն գեղեցիկ նվերներ բերում, որպեսզի դրանցով զբաղվի, ոչ սեքսուալ առումով է բավարարված, որ հալ ու հավես չունենա հետևել ուրիշների անցուդարձին, հավանաբար բավականաչափ հմայիչ էլ չէ, որ սիրեկան ունենա: Եթե դուք անգամ թեթևաբարո կանանց եք նախանձում՝ էլ ինչ ասեմ ձեր «ձեռքի տակ ընկած» մյուս կանանց մասին: Եվ ընդհանրապես՝ մեծն Գյոթեին վերաձևակերպելով կարելի է ասել, թե՝ «Ոչինչ այնքան չի բացահայտում մարդու էությունը որքան այն, թե ինչն է համարում հետաքրքիր»: Այդպես դուք երկար չեք ապրի: Ձեր օրգանիզմն անընդհատ լեղի է արտադրում: Որքա՞ն «կդիմանաք»:

----------

Smokie (28.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Քիչ հետո N 6 մասնակցի խցիկում հնչեց Գրողի ձայնը. «Եթե փորձում եք պարզել, թե ինչու այդ երիտասարդը մի ակնթարթում ձեզանից հիասթափվեց, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ դեռ կորած չէ: Դուք մինչև հիմա նույնիսկ չեք հասկացել, որ գռեհիկ եք: Ծամոն ծամելն ինքնին գռեհկություն է, էլ ուր մնաց սիրո խոստովանություն լսելու պահին… Բայց դա դեռ ամենը չէ: Հապա փուչիկը՞: Ես հակված չեմ այն կարծիքին, թե գռեհիկները երբևէ կիրթ շարժուձև ձեռք կբերեն, բայց՝ ամեն դեպքում, փորձեք: Գուցե՝ ստացվի»:
Քիչ հետո Գրողի ձայնը հնչեց N 4 կամավորի խցիկում. «Որքան հասկացա՝ ձեր ամուսինն ինչ¬որ ժամանակ որբացել է: Ձեր սկեսրայրի երկրորդ կինն է՞լ է նրա հետ այնպես վարվել, ինչպես հիմա դուք եք վարվում նրա աղջկա հետ: Ո՞վ է ավելի սրբապիղծ ու վանդալ. այն սոված անտու՞նը, ով գիշերները գերեզմանատներում է շրջում, պոկում-տանում է ալյումինե գերեզմանաճաղերը, թե՞ դուք, որ ձեր մանկահասակ երեխային եք դիակապտել: Ես ոչ մի կասկած չունեմ, որ մահամերձ հոր սնարի մոտ այդ սրբապղծության ոգեշնչողն ու կազմակերպիչն էլ է ձեր ամուսինը եղել, այսինքն՝ հարազատ զավակը: Նաև կասկածից վեր է, որ շուտով ձեր զավակներն էլ ձեզ հետ այդպես կվարվեն: Վայ մեր գլխին, վայ մեզ մարդ ասողին: Այսինքն՝ ես ճիշտ չեմ: Դուք հենց մարդու պես եք վարվել: Ոչ մի կենդանի այդպես չէր վարվի: Ոչ սողունը, ոչ գիշատիչը, ոչ ճանճը»: Գրողը մի պահ դադար տվեց, միացրեց ընդհանուր խոսափողը:
«Երբ տուն վերադառնաքª ինքներդ ձեզ հարցրեք, թե այս գռեհկության, միջակության, անկրթության ու ցինիզմի պայմաններում խեղճ գրողները որտե՞ղ գրական կերպարներ փնտրեն-գտնեն: Ո՞վ կարող է նրանց հերոսը լինել: Մահամերձ հորն ու սկեսրայրին սպանող կանա՞յք: Հնարամիտ ուսանող¬թմրամո՞լը, ով ամենուրեք վայրի կանեփ է աճեցնում, թե՞ գռեհիկ ու տափակ երիտասարդ աղջիկները, որոնց նույնիսկ լեզուդ չի պտտվում օրիորդ անվանել: Ավելի լավ է որևէ մահապարտ մոլեռանդի կամ միջազգային ահաբեկչության մասին գրեմ, քան… 
Ես այլևս հայերեն չեմ գրի, ավելի ճիշտ՝ կգրեմ, որպեսզի հետո դրանք ուրիշ լեզուներով թարգմանել տամ ու տեղադրեմ ինտերնետային գրախանութներում: Ես այլևս չեմ ուզում հայ ընթերցողների լսարան ունենալ: Այսինքն՝ դա պարզապես գոյություն չունի: Ոչ մեկին պետք չեն մեր գրքերը: Դրանք կարդացող չկա: Իսկ չընթերցվող գրքերն անխնամ բույսի պես թոշնում են ու մահանում:
Տաքսիները դռան մոտ ձեզ են սպասում£ Ամեն մեկդ ձեզ ամրակայված երիտասարդի հետ նստեք մեքենա և գնացեք՝ ուր ուզում եք: Հուսով եմ՝ այլևս չենք հանդիպի:
Երբ բոլորն արդեն հեռացել էին, Գրողը կրկին միացրեց մագնիտոֆոնը: Փնտրեց, գտավ N 2 մասնակցի ձայնագրությունը. «Ես օրեցօր հյուծվում եմ: Ինձ շատ չի մնացել ապրելու: Նույնիսկ երեխաներս իմ մեջ ապրելու ցանկություն չեն առաջացնում: Իմ մահից հետո հավանաբար մանկատուն կընկնեն…»:
Կարծում եք ես դադարե՞լ եմ խմել: Ամենևին: Հիմա ավելի շատ եմ խմում, բայց միայն՝ հեկեկալու համար£ Գնում եմ մեր տան հետևի ամայի, փշածածկ վայրն ու մթության մեջ բղավում. «Բել-լաաաա, Բել-լաաաա»: Միայն նրան կրկին տեսնելու հույսն է ինձ ստիպում գոնե որոշ ժամանակ ապրել: Ուզում եմ՝ թեկուզ մի ժամով ինձ հետ լինի: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ներողություն խնդրեմ, ծնկի գամ նրա առաջ: Պարզապես տեսնի, որ գոնե մի ժամ կարող եմ ինձ նորմալ մարդու պես պահել: Այսինքն՝ նրան չծեծել: Դա էլ էր նրան բավական: Նա ուրիշ ոչնչի մասին չէր երազում:
Բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ շատ լավ գտավ ինձ պատժելու ձևը: Հավանաբար շատ է երազել, որ մի անգամ էլ ինքն ինձ խփի, ցավ պատճառի: Բայց այս կերպ ինձ պատժելով՝ շատ դաժան վարվեց: Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ ինչ անեմ: Ես նույնիսկ ինքս ինձ չեմ հարցնում, թե սիրե՞լ եմ նրան, վախեցե՞լ եմ կորցնել: Արդյոք համատեղ նպատակներ ու ցանկություններ ունեցե՞լ ենք:
Ես հիմա խորհելու շատ ժամանակ ունեմ… Որտեղի՞ց մեր մեջ այսքան չարություն ու ագրեսիա: Ինչու՞ մեզանից ավելի թույլին, անպաշտպան մեկին տեսնելիս անպայման ուզում ենք խփել: Անպատիժ մնալով՝ ավելի ենք ոգևորվում: Ու դա կարող է տարիներ տևել: Ոչ մի ակնթարթ չենք սթափվում, կանգ չենք առնում:
Գրողը մի քանի անգամ լսեց N 2 մասնակցի խոստովանությունը, որը միայն իրեն էր ուղղված, իր համար էր ասված: Ինչպես խոստացել էր՝ նա չէր պատրաստվում այդ պատմության հիման վրա գիրք գրել: Գրողը պարզապես ուզում էր վերջին մեկ ժամվա թույնի, թարախի, չարության, գռեհկության ու ցինիզմի կեղտից մաքրվել…

----------

ivy (20.02.2013), Smokie (28.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (26.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Կարդացի «Ճռռոց» - ը: Կարող եմ ասել, որ նույնիսկ շատ լավն էր: Հա, եեեեեսիմինչ չէր, բայց զգացվում էր, որ հեղինակը պատասխանատվությամբ է մոտեցել աշխատանքին, կասեի շատ հարգալից մոտեցում է ցուցաբերել իր ընթերցողին: Սկզբից մինչև վերջ գրված էր միևնույն որակով, թույլ տեղեր կամ անհամահունչ դուրս ցցված տեղեր չկային: Շնորհավորանքներս հեղինակին, տրամադրված եմ քվեարկել այս պատմվածքի օգտին անկախ ամեն ինչից: Մյուս պատմվածքները կկարդամ ավելի ուշ:

----------

Smokie (21.02.2013), Ծով (22.02.2013), Վոլտերա (21.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Այս պահին թեմայում են 43 հոգի. (3 անդամ և 40 հյուր)

    Malxas,
    Անվերնագիր

----------

Վոլտերա (21.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սեյչաս Դավիթ պրիձյոտ ի սվայո մուժսկոյե սլովո սկաժիտ:

Քույր Քերի՞..
Չո՞ւկ...

Այվ, լավ էլի:

----------

Chuk (27.02.2013), Quyr Qery (27.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Արէա (27.02.2013), Շինարար (27.02.2013), Տրիբուն (28.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էս սպասելը կարող ա շատ երկար տևի... Գնացի, հետո կգամ օֆիցիալ շնորհավորելու: Լավն էիք  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (27.02.2013), Արէա (27.02.2013), Վոլտերա (27.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Սեյչաս Դավիթ պրիձյոտ ի սվայո մուժսկոյե սլովո սկաժիտ:
> 
> Քույր Քերի՞..
> Չո՞ւկ...
> 
> Այվ, լավ էլի:


Հետո էլ էս թեմայում ինձ էին անսլուխ ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չհամոզեցիր ձյաձս: Ես չասեցի, որ երկու կուբիկը ու մի կուբիկը նույն բանն են, ես ասեցի, որ *տեսականորեն մի կուբիկով կարելի ա անել էն ամենը, ինչ երկու կուբիկով:* Ու իմ ու քո ասածները իրար հետ եզր չունեն:


կարա՞ս տեսականորեն ապացուցես էս ասածդ… բա որ ես մի հատ լուծում տամ երկու կուբիկով որ մեկով չես կարա… հը՞… 




> Մեֆ, դու ուզում ես, որ դինամիկան լինի քո պատկերացրածը: Իսկ ես քեզ ասում եմ. չէ, ախպեր, հենց էն, որ տղեն աղջկա ֆլիրտին չի պատասխանում էլի դինամիկա ա: Էդ անտեր դինամիկան գծային, միատարր հասկացություն չի: Յուրաքանչյուր իրավիճակից հազար ելք ա հնարավոր, ասենք ֆլիրտի դեպքում դրա անտեսում, դրա չնկատել, դրան արձագանքել, դրան ուշ արձագանքել ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Դու ուզում ես, որ բոլոր մարդիկ նույն կերպ մտածեն, *կարծում ես, որ լյուբոյ տղա նույն կերպ պետք ա ֆլիրտին արձագանքներ*, չկա տենց բան ձյաձ, ո՛չ կյանքում, ո՛չ գրականության մեջ: Հեղինակն էս մի զարգացումը, էս մի դինամիկան ա ներկայացրել: Հիմա եթե ասենք հեղինակը պատմում ա մի տան մասին (խոսքը Կարոտ գործի մասին չի), որտեղ կյանքը մեռած ա, ուղղակի ուզում ա ցույց տա, որ տենց տուն էլ կա, դու կանգնելու ու ասելու ես դինամիկա չկա, առանց հասկանալու, որ էդ դեպքում մեռածությունն ա դինամիկա:
> 
> 
> 
> Ես կոնկրետ եմ խոսում, Մեֆ ջան: Ես ասում եմ, որ այո՛, ունենք կոնկրետ տեքստ ու կոնկրետ լուծում: Դու էդ լուծումը չես ընդունում, դու ուզում ես լրիվ ուրիշ գործ, ուրիշ զարգացում, ուրիշ ավարտ: Դա գրականության քննարկում չի արդեն, դա քո կաղապարների թելադրումն ա: Դու կարող ես համոզիչ չհամարել լուծումը, դու կարող ես ակնկալել դեպքերի զարգացման ավելի լավ նկարագրություն ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ, բայց դու ասում ես՝ չէ, ախպեր, հեղինակի տված լուծումը դրեք փոխեք: *Դու չես հեղինակը, Մեֆ ջան, հեղինակն ա որոշում իր գործի ելքը:* 
> 
> Կարդացողին էլ չեմ մեղադրում: Ասում եմ, որ որոշ դեպքերում ընթերցողը չի տեսնում դինամիկան, զարգացումը: Կամ էլ տեսնում ու չի հավանում: Ի վերջո պարտադիր չի, որ ստեղծագործությունը բոլորին դուր գա:


Չուկ, ես դինամիկան չեմ սահմանել որ ասում ես գծային եմ նայում… նախկինում էլ օրինակներ եմ բերել (դանակի)… կոնկրետ տեքստն ինչ որ առաջադրում ա, ես դրա սահմաններում եմ դինամիկա սպասել… եթե ուշադիր կարդացած լինես գրածներս ես միշտ գրել եմ պրոցեսի մասին, այսինքն սանկացած սիտուացիա դա պրոցես ա, այլ ոչ թե քարացած իրավիճակ… իսկ պրոցեսը ինքնին դինամիկա ա ու կարա անվերջ ձևեր ունենա… էս կոնտեքստում եթե գրողն առաջարկում ա երկու կերպարներ ապա դրանց փոխհարաբերությունները հենց դառնում են պրոցես որն էլ ինքնին արդեն ապահովում ա դինամիկա… ու ես մի անգամ չեմ նշաել որ հարաբերությունները միանշանակ մի ձև չեն ունենում, դրանք շատ ու շատ ձևեր կարան ունենան… գրած ա Չուկ ջան, որ գրած չլինեմ կասեմ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց գրել եմ ու մի անգամ չէ… 

կոնկրետ կարոտի պահով ես դիալոգներից օրինակ եմ բերել… աղջիկն ընդառաջում ա (գրողն ա գրել ես չեմ ենթադրում), բայց տղան, ով առաջին դեմքն ա ու սաղ պատմվածքն իրա դեմքով ա գրվում, պատի պես կանգնած ա… բայց ի՞նչն ա հետաքրքիր որ աղջկան չի անհանգստացնում տղայի պատի պես կանգնելը… տղան աղջկա հետ ինտերակտ չի անում, մնում ա նույն տեղը կանգնած նույն որակով, կարդա տղայի պատասխանները… սուտ ա՞… էս սիտուացիայի համար ես տենց դինամիկա եմ տեսնում, որը չկա… ես խնդիր չունեմ որ բաժանմամբ սկսում ա ու բաժանմամբ էլ ավարտվում ա, ես խնդիր ունեմ որ էդ երկու բաժանումների արանքում, որտեղ դինամիկայի հնարավորություն ա ստեղծել գրողը, բայց չի զարգացրել… ուրիշ դինամիկա առաջադրած լիներ, դրա մասին կգրեի… 

օրինակ…

ըստ իս էս պատմվածքը մենախոսություն ա, այսինքն աղջիկն ինքն իր գլխում անընդհատ վերապատմում ա բաժանման պրոցեսը (դրա համար էլ տղան ստատիկ ա)… տղա չկա, կա տղայի հշողություն որը էն վիճակում ա ինչ որ աղջիկը վերջին անգամ թողել ա… բայց գրողը դա չի արել ինքը տղայի կերպարը դարձրել ա իրական ու դեռ պատմությունն էլ տղայի դեմքով ա պատմվում… անհամապատասխանություն կա… առաջարկված դինամիկան չի աշխատում… տղայի կերպարը ֆեյք ա… դրա համար բոլորին թվում ա թե աղջիկ ա գրողը… դու ասում ես 


> կարծում ես, որ լյուբոյ տղա նույն կերպ պետք ա ֆլիրտին արձագանքներ, չկա տենց բան ձյաձ


 լյուբոյ չէ, կոնկրետ էն տղեն ով սիրահարված ա ու չի ուզում բաժանվել ու կոնկրետ աղջիկ իրան հնարավորություն ա տալիս… հա էլ կարաս ասես "ամեն մարդ տարբեր ա արձագանքում" էտի պատասխան չի, էդ սկզբմունքով, բոլոր գործերն էլ լավն են, որովհետև էտ էլ էդ տեսակի մարդ ա… հա՞… 

էսի իմ չափանիշները չի… էսի գրողն ա առաջադրել… էսի իմ ֆիլտրը չի… 

ես մի անգամ մի հատ գործի մասին էի գրել էէէ՜ն առաջին մրցույթի ժամանակ ու դա տրամագծորեն տարբերվում էր իմ մնացած քննարկումներից, որովհետև մարդը տարբեր ռիթմեր էր առաջադրել ու դրա համապատասխան իմ մոտեցումը տարբեր էր… էս մրցույէում համարյա բոլոր գործերը նույն կերպ են կառուցված, կերպարներ, փոխհարաբերություններ, տեսարաններ. տենց էլ մոտենում եմ… 

ով ա ասում որ ես եմ հեղինակը… բայց դա էլ չի նշանակում որ հեղինակն ինչ որ որոշել ա ուրեմն տենց ճիշտ ա, կամ լավ ա… 

Չուկ, շատ ընդհանրացնում ես ու կոնկրետ չես խոսում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

ապրեն բոլոր մասնակցողները… հաղթողներին մի հատ պաչ…

----------

Chuk (27.02.2013), Sambitbaba (27.02.2013), Արէա (27.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> ...
> հա էլ կարաս ասես "ամեն մարդ տարբեր ա արձագանքում" էտի պատասխան չի, էդ սկզբմունքով, բոլոր գործերն էլ լավն են, որովհետև էտ էլ էդ տեսակի մարդ ա… հա՞… 
> ...
> ով ա ասում որ ես եմ հեղինակը… բայց դա էլ չի նշանակում որ հեղինակն ինչ որ որոշել ա ուրեմն տենց ճիշտ ա, կամ լավ ա…


Մեֆ, անիմաստ երկարում ա: Իմ կարծիքով ես քո ասածները լրիվ հասկացել եմ, դու իմը՝ չես ուզում հասկանալ:

Հիմա մենակ էս երկու նախադասությանն եմ արձագանքում: Ոչ մեկը չասեց, որ եթե էս տեսակի ա, ուրեմն լավն ա, որ եթե հեղինակը տենց ա որոշել, ուրեմն լավն ա: Ու ընդհանրապես լավն ու վատը շատ հարաբերական են: Եթե դու ասեիր, որ իմ դուրը չի գալիս, որ սենց ա, ես ձեն չէի հանի, որտև էդ էլ քո պատկերացումն ա, քո սպասածն ա: Դու ուրիշ բան ես ասում, դու ասում ես իրական չի, ու դու ասում ես, որ պրոցես չկա: Այ ստեղ ա, որ ես ասում եմ ՍՏՈ՛Պ: Լավ էլ իրական ա, լավ էլ պրոցես կա: Տվյալ դեպքում թող թեկուզ էդ պրոցեսը լինի տղայի պատի պես կանգնելն ու աղջկա՝ դրան նորմալ վերաբերվելը: Ուրիշ հարց, որ դա քեզ դուր չի գալիս: Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ էդ պրոցես ու հնարավոր տարբերակ չի:

Թե չէ լավ ու վատի մասին չենք խոսում:

----------


## Ingrid

> Սեյչաս Դավիթ պրիձյոտ ի սվայո մուժսկոյե սլովո սկաժիտ:
> 
> Քույր Քերի՞..
> Չո՞ւկ...
> 
> Այվ, լավ էլի:


"Լայման" հաստատ Քույր Քերիին է, իսկ "Երջանկությունը" կարծում էի, որ Արէայինն է, բայց վստահ չեմ:
Գալ, թե դու ես եղել "Կարոտի" հեղինակը, հիշեցնեմ , որ առաջին գուշակողներից մեկն եմ եղել:  :Tongue: 
Մի բան էլ. ես բոլոր մրցույթներում հիմնականում ճիշտ եմ գուշակում հաղթողներին, այս անգամն էլ բացառություն չեղավ: Լավ, անունները թող ասվեն, որ տեղը տեղին շնորհավորենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, անիմաստ երկարում ա: Իմ կարծիքով ես քո ասածները լրիվ հասկացել եմ, դու իմը՝ չես ուզում հասկանալ:
> 
> Հիմա մենակ էս երկու նախադասությանն եմ արձագանքում: Ոչ մեկը չասեց, որ եթե էս տեսակի ա, ուրեմն լավն ա, որ եթե հեղինակը տենց ա որոշել, ուրեմն լավն ա: Ու ընդհանրապես լավն ու վատը շատ հարաբերական են: Եթե դու ասեիր, որ իմ դուրը չի գալիս, որ սենց ա, ես ձեն չէի հանի, որտև էդ էլ քո պատկերացումն ա, քո սպասածն ա: Դու ուրիշ բան ես ասում, դու ասում ես իրական չի, ու դու ասում ես, որ պրոցես չկա: Այ ստեղ ա, որ ես ասում եմ ՍՏՈ՛Պ: Լավ էլ իրական ա, լավ էլ պրոցես կա: Տվյալ դեպքում թող թեկուզ էդ պրոցեսը լինի տղայի պատի պես կանգնելն ու աղջկա՝ դրան նորմալ վերաբերվելը: Ուրիշ հարց, որ դա քեզ դուր չի գալիս: Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ էդ պրոցես ու հնարավոր տարբերակ չի:
> 
> Թե չէ լավ ու վատի մասին չենք խոսում:


Ok…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> «Հյուսիսի կնոջ» վերջն էնպիսին չի, որ հեղինակը պիտի բացատրի, որ մենք էլ հասկանանք: Այսինքն՝ սա էն դեպքը չի, որ միտքը չի կարողացել լավ արտահայտել և հիմա ստիպված պիտի մեկնաբանի, որ պարզ դառնա: Չէ, ինքը դրա մեջ ոչ մի կոնկրետ պատասխան չի դրել, այլ հենց էդպես գրել ու թողել է ընթերցողի երևակայությանը. ով ինչ ուզի, էն էլ թող հասկանա կամ ենթադրի: Ու ինձ հենց դա է դուր եկել: Նույնն էլ Լայմայի մեջ եմ տեսնում ու էլի շատ հավանում եմ դա: Էս անգամ մրցույթում ինձ ամենաշատը էդ խորհրդավորությունը գրավեց:


Կներես, Այվ ջան, բայց երկու ֆինալներն իրար հետ չեն համեմատվում: Պատմվածքները մինչև ֆինալը՝ շաաա՜տ, քանզի ըստ իս, երկուսն էլ հոյակապ են շարադրված: Բայց առաջինի դեպքում ֆինալը, կներես, Բյուր ջան, ոչ թե ընթերցողի հայեցողությանն է թողնված, այլ վերջինիս հասկացողությանը չի հասցված: Կարծիքս. շտապել ես ավարտել ես: Ամենասկզբից էլ այդ կարծիքին եմ և այս կռիվների մեջ այդպես էլ չփոխվեց: Մնացածը շատ լավն է ու գիտե՞ս ինչն է ինձ շատ դուր գալիս: Մեջը լիքը թթվածին կա, այսինքն պատմության ընթացքում ես իմ հայեցողությանը թողնված ուղիներ տեսնում եմ ու դա ինձ դուր է գալիս. բոլոր ճանապարհները տանում են դեպի Հռոմ: Բայց ես, անցնելով իմ ընտրած, բայց միևնույն է, *քո՛ սարքած* ճանապարներով, ուզում եմ *քո՛ սարքած* Հռոմ հասնել, այլ ոչ թե ըստ իմ հայեցողության, ընկնել Ջենովա կամ Տոլեդո: Որովհետև ճանապարհներդ այնքան սիրուն ես սարքել, որ ինձ համար բոլորն էլ գրավիչ են և ուր ասես կտանեն: 
Հա, հիշեցի վերջապես այդ բառը. ոնց որ ռեպորտաժ գրես: Էն, որ գրեցի շատ թթվածինի մասին, սա ի նկատի ունեի: Ու հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ դեռ "տասնինը տարեկանից", այն սիրունիկ "Գյումրի" պատմվածքից սկսած, այդ ռեպորտաժ-ոճդ պահպանել ես:
Գուցէ ուրիշ բաներ է՞լ ես պահպանել, բայց համարում ես, թե ո՞չ… :Wink: 

*Ընթերցողի հայեցողությանը թողնելու մասին*: Ես հասկանում եմ այսպես. իմ գրածն ընթերցողը կարող է ավարտել ինչպես ինքը կուզի: Բայց իմ առաջարկած տարբերակների մեջ նա պետք է կռահի *իմ ընտրած* տարբերակը, հասկանա, թե *ես ինքս դրանցից ո՛րն եմ ընտրել*:
Տեսե՞լ եք Էտտորի Սքոլայի "Մենք այնքան սիրում էինք իրար" ֆիլմը: Այ, դա է դիտողի *հայեցողությանը թողնելը*…

Իսկ "լայմայի" դեպքում…
Այվ ջան, սրանից էլ *կոնկրետ* ավա՞րտ. 



> դանակի սառնությունը սրտիս մեջ ինձ տաքացրեց, արյունս շրթներկիս նման կարմիր էր, սիրուն:
>  Աչքերս բացեցի մահճակալին պարկած, անշարժ չէի, անասելի թեթև էի ու ազատ որոնումներից, ես էլ նրա նման հավերժ էի մնալու, սենյակը իմն էր, Кот-ը՝ նույպես, իսկ ձախ ձեռքիս Լայմա անունն էր դաջած:
>  -Հիմա դու Լայման ես: Երջանկություն:


Պատմվածքի հենց ամենասկզբից էլ պարզ է, թե որտեղ է Շաքեն. "Անսահմանափակ հարկանի հյուրանոց", "7 մահճակալ, բայց14 հոգի"… Եվ այդ պատճառով էլ ավելի ընդունելի է 13 հոգու ստատիկ, անկենդան, ուրվականային "դինամիկան":
"Աստվածային կատակերգություն": Դանթե-Շաքեն "դրախտ-քավարան-դժոխք" երեքսենյականոց բնակարանի մեջ փնտրում է այն, ինչ փնտրում է: Նրա ուղեկից Վերգիլիոս-Кот-ը դանակի մի հարվածով
բերում է Շաքեին իր փնտրած տեղը՝ "Հավերժական Երջանկություն". Լա՛յմա:

Դրանից էլ կոնկրետ ավա՞րտ…

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այ Սամբիթբաբա ջան, ախր նախօրոք էլ ասեցի, որ չեմ վիրավորվել, էլ ի՞նչ ես վիրավորելուց խոսում ։


Դե, թող մի քիչ խունջիկ-մունջիկ լինեմ, ինչ կլինի… :Blush:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

«Ճռռոց»-Մարի Մելիքյան
«Անծանոթ տուն (Ո՞վ է նա)»-Արփինե Վարդանյան
«Հյուսիսի կինը»-Strange Little Girl
«Կարոտը»-Գալաթեա
«Անվերնագիր»-Lis Beth
«Լայմա»-Քույր Քերի
«Հետք»-Այվի
«Երջանկությունը»-Chuk
«Կրիա, որ չուներ պատյան»-Alphaone
 «Անծանոթ տուն»-Հասմիկ Պողոսյան

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), einnA (28.02.2013), Ingrid (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), kivera (28.02.2013), Malxas (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Ամպ (28.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.02.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013), Արևանուռ (28.02.2013), Շինարար (28.02.2013), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ներող, էլի ժամերը խառնեցի: Շնորհավորում եմ Գալին և Չուկին: Շատ լավ գործեր էիք ուղարկել մրցույթին: Մեֆին չլսեք: :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Չեմ էլ նայել, Մարին ու Չուկը երկրորդ տեղն են բաժանում: Ապրես, Մարի ջան: :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ներող, էլի ժամերը խառնեցի: Շնորհավորում եմ Գալին և Չուկին: Շատ լավ գործեր էիք ուղարկել մրցույթին: Մեֆին չլսեք:


չեն լսում, արխային…

----------

Դավիթ (28.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Լիլ ջան, շնորհավոր  :Smile:  
«Կարոտը» իսկապես շահեկանորեն առանձնացվում էր մյուս բոլոր գործերից ու էդ արտացոլվեց նաև քվեարկությամբ: Կեցցե՛ս:


Մարի ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհավոր  :Smile:  Արդեն գրել եմ գործիդ մասին, նոր բան չեմ ուզում ավելացնել, բայց մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, որ դու իմ համար բացահայտում էիր ու կփորձեմ հետևել քո գրական ընթացքին: 


Քերիիիի՜  :Smile:  Ցավդ տանեմ  :Love: 
Էս մրցույթի երկրորդ բացահայտումս էիր: Իհարկե ես մտածում էի, որ եթե գրես, լավ ես գրելու, բայց որ էսքա՜ն լավ... ու սա դեռ քո առաջին փորձն ա (թե ես սխալ գիտեմ): Արյա՜, դեռ ինչքան լավ գործեր ենք կարդալու: Ես իսկապես կուզեի, որ քո գործը գոնե երկրորդ տեղ գրավեր, բայց լրիվ անկեղծ, եթե ինձնից լիներ կախված, ոչ թե քվեարկությամբ, ես երկու անվանակարգ կսահմանեի ու երկու առաջին տեղի մրցանակ կտայի. մեկը Կարոտին, մյուսը՝ Լայմային:



Մյուս մասնակիցներ ջան, բոլորիդ շնորհակալություն: Քննադատեցինք, ասեցինք, խոսեցինք, բայց բոլորիդ գործերի մեջ էլ անկախ ցանկացած գնահատականից կար համեմունք, կար ասելիք, ունի իր ընթերցողը: Շարունակեք գրել  :Smile: 




Դավ ջան, ապրես կազմակերպելու համար: Շնորհակալություն նաև քննարկման բոլոր մասնակիցներին  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), CactuSoul (28.02.2013), einnA (28.02.2013), Ingrid (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013), Ուլուանա (28.02.2013), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հաղթողներին՝ անսահման շնորհավորանքներ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Մյուսներին՝ անսահման շնորհակալություն և… հույսեր ապագա հաղթանակների:

Ապրե՛ք բոլորդ էլ. շատ լավ մրցույթ էր:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013), einnA (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013)

----------


## einnA

Հիմա բոլորը կգրեն` բա որ ասում էի, ճիշտ էի գուշակել  :Jpit: 

Զարմացած եմ հաճելիորեն. Mari Melikyan-ին նոր բացահայտեցի:Ուզում եմ ասել անպայման, որ շատ սիրուն ես գրում:Շարունակի:

Շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Հաղթողներ ջան, ի սրտե շնորհավորում եմ:  :Smile: 
«Կարոտի» և  «Երջանկության» հեղինակները թող չնեղանան, բայց շարունակում եմ այն կարծիքին մնալ, որ «Ճռռոցն» ամենալավն էր: Մարի ջան, դու շատ հաճելի բացահայտում եղար, շնորհակալություն և մեկ անգամ ևս շնորհավոր:   :Smile:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լիլ ջան, շնորհավոր  
> «Կարոտը» իսկապես շահեկանորեն առանձնացվում էր մյուս բոլոր գործերից ու էդ արտացոլվեց նաև քվեարկությամբ: Կեցցե՛ս:
> 
> 
> Մարի ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհավոր  Արդեն գրել եմ գործիդ մասին, նոր բան չեմ ուզում ավելացնել, բայց մի անգամ էլ ասեմ, որ դու իմ համար բացահայտում էիր ու կփորձեմ հետևել քո գրական ընթացքին: 
> 
> 
> Քերիիիի՜  Ցավդ տանեմ 
> Էս մրցույթի երկրորդ բացահայտումս էիր: Իհարկե ես մտածում էի, որ եթե գրես, լավ ես գրելու, բայց որ էսքա՜ն լավ... ու սա դեռ քո առաջին փորձն ա (թե ես սխալ գիտեմ): Արյա՜, դեռ ինչքան լավ գործեր ենք կարդալու: Ես իսկապես կուզեի, որ քո գործը գոնե երկրորդ տեղ գրավեր, բայց լրիվ անկեղծ, եթե ինձնից լիներ կախված, ոչ թե քվեարկությամբ, ես երկու անվանակարգ կսահմանեի ու երկու առաջին տեղի մրցանակ կտայի. մեկը Կարոտին, մյուսը՝ Լայմային:
> ...


Առաջին անգամ Չուկի հետ լրիվ համաձայնվել եմ. ոչ միայն յուրաքանչյուր տողի, այլ նաև յուրաքանչյուր բառի հետ…
Ուռռաաա՜՜՜…

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող ջան, ուզում եմ մի քանի բառով խոսեմ իմ պատմվածքի՝ «Երջանկության» ու դրա արձագանքների մասին:
Առաջին հերթին ասեմ, որ տրամս միլիոն ա: Ես վերջին երկու տարում չէի ստեղծագործել: Ու ինձ թվում էր, որ արդեն էդ «հունարս» կորցրել եմ: Բայց շատ էի ուզում նորից սկսել գրել: Ու էդ սկիզբը որոշեցի սենց անել, որ մաքսիմալ անկեղծ կարծիքներ լսեմ, որտև ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, բայց երբ հեղինակին գիտես, մի քիչ կարծիքիդ ձևը փոխվում ա: Ու էն, որ ահագին մարդ հավանել ա, քվեարկել ա, ինձ ահավոր ոգևորում ա: Ես էլի եմ գրելու:

Բայց իմ համար կարևոր էր նաև քննադատությունը: Որ հասկանաք ինչքան կարևոր ա, ասեմ, թե մոտս ինչ միտք ա ծագել. սկսել նոր ձևի մրցույթ, որտեղ հեղինակների գործերը առանց հեղինակների նշման դրվում են քննարկման ու քվեարկության, հետո հեղինակների տրվում է 2 օր ժամկետ՝ քննարկումը հաշվի առնելով խմբագրել ստեղծագործությունը, ապա նորից դրվում է քվեարկության՝ նոր տարբերակը: Ես սա արդեն «Գրական խորհուրդ» խմբում գրել եմ, թեթև քննարկվել է, տեսնենք, կարվի թե չէ: Բայց ուզում եմ գրել մտքի առաջացման մասին. քննադատություններից հետո ես կարիք տեսա «Երջանկությունը» խմբագրելու, փոփոխելու: Օրինակ շատ է խոսվել պահակի խոսքի մասին: Հիմա ես էլ եմ տեսնում, որ այն արհեստական է կպնում: Ես խմբագրելու դեպքում պահակին կթողնեի ու կթողնեի վերջին շոկի էֆեկտը, բայց իրեն բացահայտելու ավելի քիչ բան կտայի, մնացածը ընթացքում կներկայացնեի: Չեմ բացառում, որ նաև ընթացքում ավելի շատ կխոսեի կերպարների, ավելի ճիշտ Մարատի զգացմունքների, հոգեվիճակի մասին: Բայց մյուս կերպարների կթողնեի չբացահայտված. դրանք պետք է մնան ստվերում՝ կոնտրաստի համար: Ամեն դեպքում, բոլորիդ շնորհակալություն Ձեր կարծիքների համար: Դրանք իմ համար թանկ են:

հ.գ. Բյուր, մենակ քո՝ «ընթերցողին դեբիլի տեղ ա դրել» արտահայտությունից էին ֆազերս գցում: Խնդրում եմ, այլևս որևէ ստեղծագործություն, իմ կամ ուրիշի, քննարկելուց նման բան չասես, առավել ևս եթե էդ գործը հավանողներ լինեն: Ես կարող ա չափից ավելի է վերջում մանրամասնել, բայց դա ընթերցողին դեբիլի տեղ դնել չի: Իսկ այ գործը հավանած ընթերցողի համար՝ վիրավորական է: Չի կարելի էդպես:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Ingrid (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), kivera (28.02.2013), Lusntag Lusine (28.02.2013), Malxas (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Ամպ (28.02.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013), Ուլուանա (28.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Մեֆ ջան, քեզ էլ հատուկ շնորհակալություն շնորհակալության համար: Սաստիկ ուրախացել եմ, որովհետև դա երկու տարին մեկ է լինում   :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013)

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հաս ջան, ապշած եմ ու երջանիկ, որ "Լայմայի" հեղինակը դու ես… :Love: 
Շնորհավորանքներս…

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> «Ճռռոց»-Մարի Մելիքյան
> «Անծանոթ տուն (Ո՞վ է նա)»-Արփինե Վարդանյան
> «Հյուսիսի կինը»-Strange Little Girl
> «Կարոտը»-Գալաթեա
> «Անվերնագիր»-Lis Beth
> «Լայմա»-Քույր Քեռի
> «Հետք»-Այվի
> «Երջանկությունը»-Chuk
> «Կրիա, որ չուներ պատյան»-Alphaone
>  «Անծանոթ տուն»-Հասմիկ Պողոսյան


Շնորհավորում եմ, *Գալաթեա* ջան, համոզիչ հաղթանակի համար: 

*Չուկ*, ապրես, որ գրել ես, էս ինչ լավ ես գրել, խոսք չունեմ, այսինքն՝ ինչ խոսք ունեցել եմ, արդեն ասել եմ: Ես շատ սիրեցի "Երջանկությունը": Ապրես: Կեցցես: 

*Քերրի* ջան, էս ինչ անակնկալներով լի մարդ ես դու, էս ոնց էիր գրել, շատ սիրեցի քո գործը: 

*Alphaone* ջան, ճիշտն ասած քո գրառումներին նույնիսկ չեմ հետևել ակումբում, ես ներողություն, շատ սահուն ես գրում, իրոք, սրանից հետո սխալս կուղղեմ: 

*Գալաթեայից, Այվիից* ուզում եմ ներողություն խնդրել, որ հազարից էս մի անգամը չեմ հավանել իրենց գրածը: Համ էլ մտածում եմ, որ լավ ա, որ տենց ա: Եթե մեկը կասկած ունի էստեղ հավանել-չհավանելու անձնավորված լինելու մեջ, թող տեսնի, որ տենց բան չկա:

*Մարի* ջան, իրոք դու շատ վարժ ես գրում, էնքան մեղավոր եմ զգում, որ գուցե շատ քարկոծեցի Ճռռոցին: Կարծիքս չեմ փոխել, ինձ համար դա մրցանակային գործ չէր, մրցութային էլ չէր, բայց ոնց ասել եմ, իմ կարծիքն ընդամենը մեկն ա արդեն 41-ից, 19 մարդ բոլորովին ուրիշ կարծիքի են: Շնորհավորում եմ, ուրախ եմ, որ կարողանում ես էնպես գրել, որ էդքան մարդ սիրի:

*Բյուր*, Հյուսիսի կնոջ մասին դե շուտ դեռ մինչև մրցույթն ասել եմ, բայց Այվիի վերջին մեկնաբանությունից հետո նաև վերջաբանի հարցում կարծիքս մի քիչ վերանայել եմ, դու շատ գրի: 

Էս մրցույթը սիրեցի: Էնպես լավ ա անցնում, անընդհատ առիթ ես ունենում քննարկումների ժամանակ արտահայտվելու, կարծիքներ ասելու, կարծիքներ լսելու, ճշմարտության ճանապարհին մոտենալու, նաև սխալվելու, կայֆ ա:

Շնորհակալ եմ, *Դավիթ* ջան: Թող հենց ամպագոռգոռ էլ հնչի, մեծ գործ ես անում: Մոտոյի վրա նստած էդ ջղայն ձյաձյայի նկարին նայելով՝ չես ասի, որ էս մարդը կարող ա գրական մրցույթ նախաձեռնի, ֆինանսավորի, անձամբ բոլոր գործերը կարդա, քվեարկի, ոչ արդարացի մեղադրանքներին էդքան կոռեկտ պատասխանի: Կեցցես դու:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), kivera (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Ամպ (28.02.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Գալ, Չուկ, Մարի, շնորհավո՜ր...
Գալ ջան, քեզ առանձնահատուկ շնորհավոր՝ ոչ միայն առաջին տեղը գրավելու, այլև այ տենց մեեծ թվով ու մեեեծ տարբերությամբ հաղթելու համար: Էդ հո լրիվ վերջն ա  :Smile: 

Բյուր ու Հասմիկ, ձեզ էլ լիքը պաչիկներ, ընտիր գործեր էիք ներկայացրել, ես շատ-շատ էի ուզում, որ առաջներում լինեք: Հաս ջան, շարունակիր գրել, էդ քեզ մոտ ընտիր ա ստացվում, Լայման վկա: Բյուր ջան, դու էլ արդեն քեզ կարող ես գրող համարել, էլ չտեսնեմ, որ նվնվաս:

Ինձ էլ կներեք, ես էս անգամ հեչ «ֆորմի» մեջ չէի, ինքս էլ գիտեմ, լավ էլ քլնգել եմ գրածս: Բայց դե ինձնից սենց հեշտ չեք ազատվի, կհանդիպենք հաջորդ անգամ  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Չուկ ջան, «Երջանկությունը» շատ լավն էր ապեր, իրոք ինձ դուր է եկել: Եթե որոշել ես խմբագրել, ուրեմն ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, համոզված եմ, որ երկրորդ խմբագրումից հետո ավելի որակյալ տեսք կունենա: Առաջարկություններդ էլ ինձ համար խելքին մոտ են ու ընդունելի, ապրես:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Գալաթեա, շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:  Կարծեմ ամենաառաջինն եմ ասել, որ «Կարոտը» լավն է ու մտադիր էի «Երջանկության» հետ միասին ձայն տալ, բայց չարեցի, հետո բացատրեցի, թե ինչու չարեցի, բայց դա այնքան էլ կարևոր չէ հիմա, մի խոսքով շատ ապրես  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հաղթողներից մի հատ մաղարիչ… մի քիչ չոր չի նայվու՞մ էս հաղթանակները… բերանս չոր ա… չորություն կա մի տեսակ…

----------

Malxas (28.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Հաղթողներից մի հատ մաղարիչ… մի քիչ չոր չի նայվու՞մ էս հաղթանակները… բերանս չոր ա… չորություն կա մի տեսակ…


Դու արի Երևան, մաղարիչը որն ա, նե՜նց պատիվ տանք  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա Չու՞կ, բարև, էս դու ե՞րբ գրող դառար արա ....

----------

Mephistopheles (28.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Հաղթողներից մի հատ մաղարիչ… մի քիչ չոր չի նայվու՞մ էս հաղթանակները… բերանս չոր ա… չորություն կա մի տեսակ…


Չուկ, մի հատ պիվա արեք, ձեռներդ հիմա փող կա  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարոտը իսկականից լավն ա, նոր եմ ջոգում, որ իրոք կարոտը պիտի հաղթեր: Լիլ ջան, ներող, էս անգամ չէի ջոկել, որ դու ես գրել, թե չէ դրա օգտին կքվեարկեի:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քույր Քերի, ջանս, հենց հիմա գնում եմ Լայման մի հատ էլ կարդամ:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Արա Չու՞կ, բարև, էս դու ե՞րբ գրող դառար արա ....


Փարև, Դրիփուն

----------

Smokie (02.03.2013)

----------


## Ամպ

> …հեղինակների՝ իմ ենթադրելի ցուցակը…
> 1. «Ճռռոցը» - Mari Melikyan
> 2. «Անծանոթ տուն. Ո՞վ է նա» - չգիտեմ ու երևի ակումբցի էլ չի
> 3. «Հյուսիսի կինը» - StrangeLittleGirl
> 4. «Կարոտ» - Գալաթեա
> 5. «Անվերնագիր» - չգիտեմ ու երևի ակումբցի էլ չի
> 6. «Լայմա» - Quyr Qery
> 7. «Հետք» - գիտեմ, բայց խոստացել եմ չասել 
> 8. «Երջանկությունը» - Chuk
> ...





> «Ճռռոց»-Մարի Մելիքյան
> «Անծանոթ տուն (Ո՞վ է նա)»-Արփինե Վարդանյան
> «Հյուսիսի կինը»-Strange Little Girl
> «Կարոտը»-Գալաթեա
> «Անվերնագիր»-Lis Beth
> «Լայմա»-Քույր Քերի
> «Հետք»-Այվի
> «Երջանկությունը»-Chuk
> «Կրիա, որ չուներ պատյան»-Alphaone
>  «Անծանոթ տուն»-Հասմիկ Պողոսյան


Այվի՞ :Shok: , դու երրորդ աչք էլ կունենաս  :Jpit: :

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին  :Smile: : Էս մրցույթի ստեղծագործություններն իրոք լավն էին:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), Malxas (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.02.2013), Տրիբուն (28.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարոտը իսկականից լավն ա, նոր եմ ջոգում, որ իրոք կարոտը պիտի հաղթեր: Լիլ ջան, ներող, էս անգամ չէի ջոկել, որ դու ես գրել, թե չէ դրա օգտին կքվեարկեի:


Բաթխալիմին մեգը…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Չուկ, ջանս... ապրես... Մենակ խոստացի, որ կշարունակես գրել: Սիրում եմ քեզ կարդալ: Պաչ:
Քերի... Հասոս... ախչի, թաղեմ բոյդ  :Smile:  Մեռնեմ ջանին, ինչ ուրախ եմ, որ սխալվել էի, մտածելով, որ դու չես կարա տենց լավ ու հետաքրքիր գրես...  
Մարի, կներես վերջին նամակի ստիս համար, ուզում էի ինտրիգը երկարեր հնարավորինս: Ապրես, պստո, լավն ես  :Smile: 

Այվ...  :Smile:  Չտեսնեմ մյուս անգամ սենց բան  :Jpit: 
Բյուր, դու հասի Երևան, գլխիդ պռոստին եմ քաշելու, մոմն ու գինին տամ ձեռդ, տենամ դուրդ կգա՞  :Jpit: 

Բոլոր նրանց, ում վիրավորել եմ խիստ քննադատությամբ, կներեք...հատկապես Հասմիկ Պողոսյանն ու Արփինեն...

LisBeth... վատ չէր...
Ալֆա, քեզ հատուկ Դուտիախառը պաչիկ:

Դավ, Respect.

Մերսի ժող ջան: Բոլոր դրական ու ոչ այնքան կարծիքների համար: Հավես էր:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), Claudia Mori (01.03.2013), Ingrid (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.02.2013), Շինարար (28.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Քալաթեայի աղվոր մը բիդի շնորհավորեմ… շադ աղվոր քրվաձ էր… սա փեզեվենգ մանչը օլլուխի բես կամքնաձ փան մը չըրավ… էշեգը… աղչիգը յարամիշ գըլլար գոր, համմա հայվանը փան մը չըրավ… զի անիգա իրավունքը չի ջանչնար… իրավադեր չէ… ջանավարը չի հասգընար որ աղչիգը չէ ըսե նե, ադիգա այո ըսել է… դեվեի բես կեցաձ էր դեղը…

----------

Claudia Mori (01.03.2013), Ingrid (28.02.2013), kivera (28.02.2013), Malxas (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013), Արևանուռ (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013), Տրիբուն (28.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բաթխալիմին մեգը…


Յա ուստաբոյ նե բուդու ձելած ուդուռուժբա,
Տի տուտ վըսեխ դավյոլ դա սուլուժբա,
Սամ նե պիշեշ, դռուգիյե քլնգույեշ, դասվիդանյա
Արա, տի կտո տակոյ դավայ ռասվիդանյա

----------

Claudia Mori (01.03.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր հաղթողներին, հատկապես *Գալաթեային*՝ հուզիչ պատմվածքի ու լիարժեք հաղթանակի համար  :Smile: ։ 

*Quyr Qery* ջան, դու էլ ապրես, չնայած էնքան էլ իմ ոճը չէր, բայց չեմ կարող չընդունել, որ լավ էր գրված, հատկապես որպես առաջին ստեղծագործություն։ Հետաքրքիր կլիներ քո գրած այլ գործեր կարդալը։

Էս անգամ ամենամեծ անակնկալս *ivy*–ն էր։ Հեչ մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ «Հետքն» ինքը կլինի գրած։ Մի կողմից ախր զգացվում էր, որ մասնակցել է, բայց որ մտածում էի, ոչ մի տարբերակ իրեն չէի նմանացնում  :Jpit: ։ Էդ ու մի շարք տարբերակների մասին կարծիք չգրեցի էդպես էլ, բայց համառոտ ուզում եմ «Հետքի» մասին մի երկու բան ասել. ընդհանուր առմամբ ինձ դուր եկավ որպես պատմություն, բայց որպես պատմվածք՝ թույլ էր, իմ կարծիքով։ Դրական էր, լավ էր գրված, լավ բանի մասին էր, բայց ինչ–որ կարևոր բան պակասում էր, մի տեսակ թափ չկար, թե ինչ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ուրիշ ոնց բնորոշեմ։ Ինչևէ, էսպես էլ է պատահում, փաստորեն  :Jpit: ։

Ամեն դեպքում էս անգամվա մրցույթն ամենահաջողն էր. համարյա բոլոր գործերն էլ հեշտությամբ էին կարդացվում, գոնե ինձ համար։

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Ամպ (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Յա ուստաբոյ նե բուդու ձելած ուդուռուժբա,
> Տի տուտ վըսեխ դավյոլ դա սուլուժբա,
> Սամ նե պիշեշ, դռուգիյե քլնգույեշ, դասվիդանյա
> Արա, տի կտո տակոյ դավայ ռասվիդանյա


ա տի վաբշե զամալչի տի պատխալիմ
պռիշոլ կանեց ռասսուժդենի ձելայեշ
գձե վալյալսա դօ սիխ պօռ տի մեռզավեց
իձի տուդա ատկուդա տի յավիլսյա 
ալա տի քտո՞ տակոյ
դավայ ռասվիդանյա

----------

Արէա (28.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Էս անգամ ամենամեծ անակնկալս *ivy*–ն էր։ Հեչ մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ «Հետքն» ինքը կլինի գրած։ Մի կողմից ախր զգացվում էր, որ մասնակցել է, բայց որ մտածում էի, ոչ մի տարբերակ իրեն չէի նմանացնում ։ Էդ ու մի շարք տարբերակների մասին կարծիք չգրեցի էդպես էլ, բայց համառոտ ուզում եմ «Հետքի» մասին մի երկու բան ասել. ընդհանուր առմամբ ինձ դուր եկավ որպես պատմություն, բայց որպես պատմվածք՝ թույլ էր, իմ կարծիքով։ Դրական էր, լավ էր գրված, լավ բանի մասին էր, բայց ինչ–որ կարևոր բան պակասում էր, մի տեսակ թափ չկար, թե ինչ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ուրիշ ոնց բնորոշեմ։ Ինչևէ, էսպես էլ է պատահում, փաստորեն ։


Իսկ ես մտածում էի, որ գոնե դու կզգաս: Դե գոնե առաջին պարբերությունից.... Առաջին պարբերությունը լրիվ ես եմ, հետո տարան ինձ ուրիշ քամիներ  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, էս էլ ես եմ ձեր աչքերով…

----------

Malxas (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

Ինչ հետաքրքիր է բայց: Էստեղ իրար լավ տրամադրված շնորհավորում ու պաչպչվում ենք, գնում էն անտեր քաղաքականության բաժնում իրար միս ենք ուտում: Սրանից հետո մենակ էստեղ եմ մտնելու:

----------

ivy (28.02.2013), kivera (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ինչ հետաքրքիր է բայց: Էստեղ իրար լավ տրամադրված շնորհավորում ու պաչպչվում ենք, գնում էն անտեր քաղաքականության բաժնում իրար միս ենք ուտում: Սրանից հետո մենակ էստեղ եմ մտնելու:


Մալխաս ջան, ստեղի սալյուտները վերջում են լինում, սաղ կայֆը վերջն ա, երբ բոլորը իրար սիրում են, լարվածությունը կորչում գնում ա: Իսկ ընթացքում ահագին թեժ մթնոլորտ ա, տենց հեշտ չի ստեղ, հլը մասնակցի, ինքդ կզգաս  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013), kivera (28.02.2013), Malxas (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2013), Տրիբուն (28.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ես մտածում էի, որ գոնե դու կզգաս: Դե գոնե առաջին պարբերությունից.... Առաջին պարբերությունը լրիվ ես եմ, հետո տարան ինձ ուրիշ քամիներ


Հա, նոր սկիզբն էլի կարդացի, իրոք քեզ կարելի ա տեսնել մեջը  :Jpit: ։ Ի դեպ, մոռացա ասել, որ սկիզբը շատ խոստումնալից ա, ու դա կարդալով՝ ահագին հետաքրքիր զարգացումների ես տրամադրվում, բայց հետո քիչ–քիչ ջրիկանում ա մի տեսակ։

----------

ivy (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս ջան, ստեղի սալյուտները վերջում են լինում, սաղ կայֆը վերջն ա, երբ բոլորը իրար սիրում են, լարվածությունը կորչում գնում ա: Իսկ ընթացքում ահագին թեժ մթնոլորտ ա, տենց հեշտ չի ստեղ, հլը մասնակցի, ինքդ կզգաս


Այվի ջան, մասնակցել եմ, գիտեմ, բայց մեկ է, էստեղ ինձ շատ ավելի հաճելի է: Ցավոք չեմ կարողանում կարճ պատմվածքներ գրել, որ ես էլ մասնակցեմ: Մի անգամ է միայն եղել «Հայկական Սարսափ» մրցույթի ժամանակ: Շատ հետաքրքիր էր, որ մինչև մրցույթը անընդհատ բողոքավորի դերում էի, որ ժամանակ քիիչ է տրվում, բայց հետո այնպես ստացվեց 2 ժամում գրեցի ուղարկեցի ու մրցույթի ավարտից հետո Չուկն այդ առիթով մի թեթև խայտառակ արեց ինձ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գալ ջաաաան, մի հատ մեեեեեեեեծ շնորհավոր, շատ ապրես  :Smile:  
Չուկ ու Մարի, ձեզ էլ շնորհավոր երկրորդ տեղի առթիվ, ապրեք  :Smile: 

Հիմա անցանք առաջ: Ինչ վերաբերում ա «Հյուսիսի կնոջ» վերջաբանին, ոնց որ նախապես որոշել էի, հիմա էլ բացատրություններ չեմ տալու, որովհետև էնտեղ բացատրելու բան չկա: Ուղղակի շատերը երկու բան խառնել էին իրար: Երջանկությունը քննադատելիս, երբ ասում էի, որ չի կարելի բացատրություն տալ, պետք ա ցույց տալ, ով հասկացել էր՝ «Հյուսիսի կինն» իմն ա, ավտոմատ սկսել էր խորը բացատրություններ փնտրել: Մի բան, որ էնտեղ չկա: Ժող, էս գործը գրել եմ Ամոս Օզի պատմվածքների ժողովածուն կարդալուց հետո, որտեղ բոլոր պատմվածքները հենց էդպես են ավարտվում, հենց էն պահին, երբ ընթերցողը բացատրություն ա ուզում: Առաջինը որ կարդացի, դուրս չեկավ: Բայց ոչ թե բացատրություն տալ-չտալու իմաստով (որովհետև դեռ չգիտեի էլ, որ ոչ թե վեպ եմ կարդում, այլ պատմվածքների ժողովածու), այլ ընդհանրապես տեքստն էն չէր, շատ ակադեմիական էր: Երկրորդից, երբ հերոսները կտրուկ փոխվեցին, հասկացա, որ պատմվածքներ եմ կարդում: Ու հասկացա, որ ոչ մեկն էլ հանգուցալուծման չի տանելու: Դա ինձ ահավոր դուր եկավ, որոշեցի փորձել:

Գիտե՞ք դրա իմաստը որն ա: Ընթերցողին չի թողնվում ինչ-որ բաներ որոշելը: Այլ էն լարվածությունը, որով կարդում ես գործը, պահպանվում ա նաև կարդալ-պրծնելուց հետո: Դա էլ ա զգացողության տեսակ, էն տեսակներից, որ գրականությունը կարա փոխանցի: Սիրտս վատանում էր, որ վերջաբանի մասին էդ տեսակ կարծիքներ էի լսում, հատկապես երբ դա հնչում էր «շտապել ես վերջացնել» տեսակի: Չէ, չեմ շտապել: Բացարձակապես, մի կաթիլ անգամ չեմ շտապել, բայց պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ մտավախություն ունեի, որ վերջը շատերին դուր չի գալու: Ավելին՝ գիտեի, որ դրա պատճառով լիքը ձայներ եմ կորցնելու: Բայց մեկ ա, ինչ էլ անեք, ես էդ վերջը չեմ փոխելու, մի կաթիլ անգամ չեմ փոշմանել, որ էդպիսի վերջաբան եմ դրել: Ինձ համար գրականությունը ռիսկերի տեղ ա, ոչ թե մարդկանց դուր գալ փորձելու:

Մերսի բոլոր կարծիքների համար ու հատկապես մերսի էն մարդկանց, որոնք հասկացել են կամ փորձել են հասկանալ էդ պատմվածքը: Մի հատ մեեեեեծ պաչիկ Ռիփին ու իրա բաբուլյայի սիրուն կապույտ աչքերին  :Smile:  

Ես էս պատմվածքի վրա էլի կաշխատեմ: Ոնց որ ասեց Ամպը, մեջտեղները նոսր էր, ու լրիվ հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ա ասում: Կփորձեմ էդ նոսրությունից դուրս գալ, հարստացնել: Բայց վերջը երբեք չեմ փոխելու: Չնայած պիտի ասեմ, որ Անվերնագրի առաջարկած Լիլիթին վառելու տարբերակն ահագին դուրս էկավ: Էդպիսի բան էլ կարող էի անել, դա լրիվ իմ ոճի մեջ կլիներ, բայց էդ ժամանակ էլ բոլորն ասելու էին՝ ինչու՞ տենց որ, տրամաբանական չի: Բայց պարտադի՞ր ա, որ գրականության մեջ ամեն ինչ տրամաբանական լինի:





> *Բյուր*, Հյուսիսի կնոջ մասին դե շուտ դեռ մինչև մրցույթն ասել եմ, բայց Այվիի վերջին մեկնաբանությունից հետո նաև վերջաբանի հարցում կարծիքս մի քիչ վերանայել եմ, դու շատ գրի:


Շին, թե քո կարծիքից մի բան հասկանում եմ  :Sad:  որ քեզ ուղարկեցի, ոնց որ դուրդ չեկավ, բայց մեկ ա որոշեցի ուղարկել: Հիմա էլ ասում ես՝ կարծիքս վերանայել եմ: Դեպի լա՞վ, թե՞ վատ: 




> Բյուր ու Հասմիկ, ձեզ էլ լիքը պաչիկներ, ընտիր գործեր էիք ներկայացրել, ես շատ-շատ էի ուզում, որ առաջներում լինեք: Հաս ջան, շարունակիր գրել, էդ քեզ մոտ ընտիր ա ստացվում, Լայման վկա: Բյուր ջան, դու էլ արդեն քեզ կարող ես գրող համարել, էլ չտեսնեմ, որ նվնվաս:


Ռիփ, քեզ էլ լիքը պաչիկներ, հատկապես որ իմ փոխարեն պատասխանում էիր: Ես էս անգամ որոշել էի մինչև վերջին պահը գործս չպաշտպանել, հատկապես որ առաջին պահից վառվել էի, որ ես եմ: Համ էլ էս անգամ չեմ նվնվում, մի կաթիլ չեմ տխրում: Թքած սաղ մրցույթների վրա  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (03.03.2013), Ամպ (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գալ, պռոստինը չգիտեմ, բայց պիտի գնանք խմելու  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, թե քո կարծիքից մի բան հասկանում եմ  որ քեզ ուղարկեցի, ոնց որ դուրդ չեկավ, բայց մեկ ա որոշեցի ուղարկել: Հիմա էլ ասում ես՝ կարծիքս վերանայել եմ: Դեպի լա՞վ, թե՞ վատ:


Ոչ թե դեպի լավ ու վատ, այլ որ շարունակությունը էլ ինձ պետք չի, հենց տենց էլ բավարարում ա, չեմ ուզում մտածեմ, թե ինչ եղավ հետո, չնայած էն ժամանակ էլ երևի մի քիչ հակված էի դրան, համ էլ պահանջում եմ, որ գտնես, թե ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել, թե դուրս չի եկել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, պռոստինը չգիտեմ, բայց պիտի գնանք խմելու


Դու պրոբլեմ չունես, ցավդ տանեմ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ես էլ եմ ուզում ձեր հետ խմեմ: Բայց պիտի Հասոն էլ լինի  :Drinks:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում ձեր հետ խմեմ: Բայց պիտի Հասոն էլ լինի


Դու գործ արա, հա:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու գործ արա, հա:


Անում եմ, բայց էդ խմելու հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Անում եմ, բայց էդ խմելու հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:


Հմ...

----------


## Malxas

Քնելուց առաջ մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ:
Ընդսմին այս մրցույթը բոլորից հաջողված էր և ստեղծագործությունների ընդհանուր մակարդակը բոլոր մրցույթներից ամենաբարձրն էր: Կարծում եմ հակատակ կարծիք չի լինի:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Հասոն եկավ: Պաչեր ձեզ՝ Չուկ ու Լիլ, շնորհավորում եմ, Չուկը, որ գրում է գիտեի, բայց ստեղ իրան նորից բացահայտեցի, Չուկինյո, :Love: , դե իսկ Լիլս, տաղանդ է, ապրել եմ գործդ, զգացել եմ լրիվ: Սիրում եմ ձեզ, ու ձեր գրածները:
Մարի ջան, շնորհավոր, դու ակումբում նոր էիր, որ քեզ բացահայտեցի, լավն ես, գրի:
Այվի հետ էս մրցույթի շրջանակներում շփվեցի ու սիրեցի, մենակ քո հետ է կարող խոսել, մենակ դու էիր ինձ բացահայտել, մերսի խորհուրդների համար էլ:  :Kiss: 
Էն, որ Սամը հավանել ու էդքան սիրել էր գործս, Սամի կարծիքը կարևոր է ինձ համար շատ, ինձ միշտ ճիշտ է հասկացել: 
Դե Դավիթին մեծ մերսի, ստեղծագործողներին նման հնարավորություն տալու համար:  :Smile: 
Տրիբուն ձյա, վսյո, նեղացել եմ,  :Beee: 
Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորին կարծիքների համար:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ստեղծագործությանը, բացի սյուրից ուրիշ ձև չէի կարողանա ճիշտ արտահայտել, ուզում էի ցույց տալ Շաքի հանգստանալու ու երջանկությունը գտնելու ուղին, բայց թե ով ոնց կպատկերացներ, թողել էի կարդացողին, վերջը կոնկրետ էր՝ հասավ տեղ:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013), Տրիբուն (28.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, վսյո, նեղացել եմ,


Байц инчи, джана ?  :LOL: 

Հասուլս, ինձանից էս հարցում նեղանալ չկա, քանի որ ես գրականություն հասկանալուց ու գնատահելուց փիս անտաղանդ եմ: Բայց, հետ եմ դառել ու գրածդ կարդացել եմ: Չուկի անլվա-տխուր-յանը տարած ամւոսին-հայրը վրես ազդել էր, դրա համալ էլ քվեարկել էի դրա օգտին: Ասեցի քվերակեմ, կարող ա էտ դժբախտ տղու մոտ էլ վերջը մի բան ստացվի  :LOL:  Թե չէ, Չուկի գրածը որպես ստեղծագործություն, քո գրածի դեմը ոշշշ մի բան ա: 

Դե Լիլոն մրցակցությունից դուրս ա, դրա համար էլ բան չենք ասում  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ թե դեպի լավ ու վատ, այլ որ շարունակությունը էլ ինձ պետք չի, հենց տենց էլ բավարարում ա, չեմ ուզում մտածեմ, թե ինչ եղավ հետո, չնայած էն ժամանակ էլ երևի մի քիչ հակված էի դրան, համ էլ պահանջում եմ, որ գտնես, թե ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել, թե դուրս չի եկել:


Ինձ թվաց՝ դուրդ չի էկել, մի տեսակ խուսափեցիր կարծիք հայտնելուց, մենակ գրեցիր՝ հոտո՞:




> Քնելուց առաջ մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ:
> *Ընդսմին* այս մրցույթը բոլորից հաջողված էր և ստեղծագործությունների ընդհանուր մակարդակը բոլոր մրցույթներից ամենաբարձրն էր: Կարծում եմ հակատակ կարծիք չի լինի:


 :LOL: 
ժող, էս բառի թարգմանությունն ասեք, խայտառակ եմ լինում

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Байц инчи, джана ? 
> 
> Հասուլս, ինձանից էս հարցում նեղանալ չկա, քանի որ ես գրականություն հասկանալուց ու գնատահելուց փիս անտաղանդ եմ: Բայց, հետ եմ դառել ու գրածդ կարդացել եմ: Չուկի անլվա-տխուր-յանը տարած ամւոսին-հայրը վրես ազդել էր, դրա համալ էլ քվեարկել էի դրա օգտին: Ասեցի քվերակեմ, կարող ա էտ դժբախտ տղու մոտ էլ վերջը մի բան ստացվի  Թե չէ, Չուկի գրածը որպես ստեղծագործություն, քո գրածի դեմը ոշշշ մի բան ա: 
> 
> Դե Լիլոն մրցակցությունից դուրս ա, դրա համար էլ բան չենք ասում


Նեղացել էի, որը չէիր կարդացել, :Sad:  համ էլ սաղ հեչ՝ պաչ: 
вороветев Լիլն ու Չուկը դեմք են, էդ մասին չեմ խոսում, իրանց գործերը ամենուժեղն էին էս մրցույթում: :Love:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013), Տրիբուն (28.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ժող, էս բառի թարգմանությունն ասեք, խայտառակ եմ լինում


Ո՞ր լեզվով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞ր լեզվով:


հայերեն  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հայերեն


Պետք ա որ "այդ իսկ պատճառով"-ի պես բան լինի... բայց ճշգրիտ թարգմանության համար դիմիր բառը Ակումբ ներմուծողին  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Եթե չեմ սխալվում, ընդսմինի շուրջ ահագին խոսակցություն եղավ «Սարսափ»-ի ժամանակ:

----------

Malxas (28.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, ընդսմինի շուրջ ահագին խոսակցություն եղավ «Սարսափ»-ի ժամանակ:


գիտեմ, դրա համար նավսյակի մի հատ էլ եմ հարցնում: տենց էլ չիմացա՝ էդ ինչ ա, բայց պարզվում ա՝ Մալխասի սիրած բառն ա, չնայած ըստ հաճախականության սանդղակի երևի մեր լեզվի համար խիստ ոչ հաճախ հանդիպող բառ ա, ու գիտական հետազոտության մեջ ընդգրկել չարժե  :Jpit:

----------

Գալաթեա (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Հարազատներս, շնորհավո՜ր, գրեթե բոլոր գործերը կարդացել եմ մեծագույն հաճույքով:
*Լիլի՜թ*, քեզ առանձնահատուկ շնորհակալություն, քանի որ կարդալիս էնքան խորն եմ գործդ վերապրել, էնքան բան եմ սկսել հասկանալ, որ ոնց որ մի տարով մեծացած լինեմ քո գործից հետո:
*Մարի* ջան, խենթուկս, քո անծանոթ տունն ու տունը քանդելու մասին որոշումն ինձ լիքը հարազատ ու տխուր պահեր հիշեցրեցին, բայց նաև երջանիկ պահեր վերապրեցի, ինչի համար շատ եմ շնորհակալ, լավն ես, էլի  :Smile: 
*Բյուր*, էն պահին, երբ քվեարկում էի, դեռ գլխի չէի ընկել, որ քո գործն էր: Հետո իմ ցնդածության պատճառով պտիչկան չդրեցի, բայց, միևնույն է, գործդ ինձ համար հաղթանակած է, էական չի քանի ձայն ունի...
*Չուկ* ես գիտեմ, որ դեռ ակումբում շատերին նորից ու նորից նորովի բացահայտելու եմ, բայց այս բացահայտումն ինձ շատ ուրախացրեց, լավ գործ էր, իրականում լավը:
*Այվի* ջան, հեռավոր կերպով անգամ չէի կռահել քո գործը, Լայմայի վրա էի կասկածում, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ Լայման էլ չի... բայց, միևնույն է, գործդ լավն էր ու հոգեհարազատ...
Քույրքեռին էլ դարձավ իմ բացահայտումը, սպասելու եմ նոր գործերի  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Հիմա էլ ներում հայցեմ թե Դավիթից, թե բոլորից, ովքեր ստիպված եղան Կրիան կարդալ: Նախ ասեմ, որ մրցույթին շատ պատասխանատու էի մոտենում, մի գիրք գրելու չափ գաղափար կար, բայց ինչքան գաղափարները շատանում էին, էնքան դժվար էր լիnում մեկնարկն ու ես էնքան ժամանակը կերա, մյուս կողմից էլ քննաշրջանը կերավ, մինչև վերջին պահին դրեցի երեք տաբեր, կիսատ գործեր խառնեցի իրար ու ուղարկեցի: Սկզբում ինձ ավելի քան ստացված թվաց, բայց հետո, արդեն մրցույթին տեղադրված ժամանակ, այն էլ մյուս գործերի ֆոնին հասկացա, որ լավը չի մեղմ ասած   :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), Malxas (28.02.2013), Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (03.03.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Բյուր*, էն պահին, երբ քվեարկում էի, դեռ գլխի չէի ընկել, որ քո գործն էր: Հետո իմ ցնդածության պատճառով պտիչկան չդրեցի, բայց, միևնույն է, գործդ ինձ համար հաղթանակած է, էական չի քանի ձայն ունի...


Քանի ձայն ունենալն ընդհանրապես էական ա, որովհետև հաղթողը տենց ա որոշվում, բայց դե...  :Jpit: 

Իսկ դու էլ հերիք ա ինքդ քեզ տենց քննադատես  :Tongue:  Կրիան վատը չէր  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր լիքը վրիպակներ կային, Գալաթեան էր, կարծեմ, անունների պահը ասեց, բացի դա, դու էլ նկատել էիր, որ Երկրի պահը հապճեպ վերջացրել էի՝ շեշտը հենց այդ պահի վրա դնելու փոխարեն, էնպես որ էնքան էլ լավը չէր, ինչքան կարող էր լինել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր լիքը վրիպակներ կային, Գալաթեան էր, կարծեմ, անունների պահը ասեց, բացի դա, դու էլ նկատել էիր, որ Երկրի պահը հապճեպ վերջացրել էի՝ շեշտը հենց այդ պահի վրա դնելու փոխարեն, էնպես որ էնքան էլ լավը չէր, ինչքան կարող էր լինել


դե բան չունեմ ասելու, կատարյալ չէր: անունների պահն իմ ներվերի վրա էլ ազդեց: բայց ամեն դեպքում իզուր ինքնանսեմացմամբ մի զբաղվի  :Wink:  որովհետև կան գործեր, որոնք կարդալն իսկապես տանջանք ա էղել, ու տասնյակում չեն էլ հայտնվել:  :Wink:

----------

Գալաթեա (28.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ էլ մի բան: Ընդսմին-ի երկրորդ ը-ն որտե՞ղ ա հնչում  :Blush:  մարդ ես, կարող ա ուզենամ բանավոր խոսքում գործածել, սխալ չարտասանեմ:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Սադիստական դրսևորումներ ունենում եմ, բայց էդ աստիճան չէ, որ դիտմամբ տանջեմ, ամեն դեպքում, գոնե ջանացել եմ, որ վատը չլինի  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սադիստական դրսևորումներ ունենում եմ, բայց էդ աստիճան չէ, որ դիտմամբ տանջեմ, ամեն դեպքում, գոնե ջանացել եմ, որ վատը չլինի


մյուս անգամ ավելի լավը կլինի, հեչ էլ մի մտածի  :Smile: 
մեկ էլ չհասկացա՝ որտեղ էիր թաքնվել, որ առաջին վայրկյանից հասկացվեց որն ես դու: ամենահեշտը քեզ եմ գտել  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պետք ա որ "այդ իսկ պատճառով"-ի պես բան լինի... բայց ճշգրիտ թարգմանության համար դիմիր բառը Ակումբ ներմուծողին


Ես գուգլին եմ հավատում

Ընդսմին, ռուսերեն «в», անգլերեն «at», չինարեն «在», ճապոներեն «に», իդիշով «», պորտուգալերեն «em», հունարեն «στο», իտալերեն «a» ... 

Ինձ իդիշն ա դուր գալիս, քանի որ զրո արդյունք ա տալիս  :Think:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես գուգլին եմ հավատում
> 
> Ընդսմին, ռուսերեն «в», անգլերեն «at», չինարեն «在», ճապոներեն «に», իդիշով «», պորտուգալերեն «em», հունարեն «στο», իտալերեն «a» ... 
> 
> Ինձ իդիշն ա դուր գալիս, քանի որ զրո արդյունք ա տալիս


Կեղտ ես էլի...

----------

Արէա (28.02.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Ուզում էի գրառում անել, շնորհակալություն դրեցի  :Smile: 
Տրիբուն ջան, ես տենց չեմ մտածում  :Jpit: 

Ասում եմ ապրեք ժող ջան, լավն էր, դզեց:
Գալաթեաին բան չեմ ասում, ինքը ինչ էլ գրի մեկ ա հաղթելու ա  :Smile: 
Չէի սպասում, որ Մարին էսպիսի բան կգրի, իրեն միշտ ուրիշ ոճի մեջ եմ պատկերացրել, անընդհատ քո մեջ նորանոր շերտեր եմ բացահայտում: Հետաքրքիր ա  :Smile: 
Չուկ ջան, ինչ ասելու էի արդեն ասել եմ: Կեցցես:
Բոլորդ էլ շատ ապրեք, սիրում եմ բոլորիդ:

Հ.Գ. Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր մտածում էին թե Երջանկության հեղինակը Արէան ա. Արէան կյանքում իր գրածը էսպես չէր գովի  :Beee:  ձեզ

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), Ingrid (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Ուլուանա (28.02.2013), Տրիբուն (28.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ… էկել եմ էս սաղ 10 ստեղծագործություններն էլ կարդամ ու գնամ քնեմ… 

ապրեք շատ լավն էին բոլորն էլ…

----------

Malxas (28.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> գիտեմ, դրա համար նավսյակի մի հատ էլ եմ հարցնում: տենց էլ չիմացա՝ էդ ինչ ա, բայց պարզվում ա՝ Մալխասի սիրած բառն ա, չնայած ըստ հաճախականության սանդղակի երևի մեր լեզվի համար խիստ ոչ հաճախ հանդիպող բառ ա, ու գիտական հետազոտության մեջ ընդգրկել չարժե


Էն, որ ասում ես Մալխասի սիրած բառն է, միայն նշանակում է, որ չես հիշում, թե ում էր էդ բառը հատկապես դուր եկել  :Smile:  Բարևի տեղը ընդսմին էր ասում  :Smile:  Ահագին ուրախացանք էն ժամանակ էդ թեմայով  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ բառից անհրաժեշտ է հրաժարվել: Ավելի լավ է սովորել դրա իմաստը և հարստացնել բառապաշարը:

----------


## Այբ

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.Գ. Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր մտածում էին թե Երջանկության հեղինակը Արէան ա. Արէան կյանքում իր գրածը էսպես չէր գովի  ձեզ


Արէա ջան, գովելը մի կողմ, բայց մի պահ նենց մանրամասների մեջ մտար, որ ես էլ էի սկսել լրջորեն կասկածել, որ դու ես հեղինակը  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (28.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2013), Արէա (28.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ բառից անհրաժեշտ է հրաժարվել: Ավելի լավ է սովորել դրա իմաստը և հարստացնել բառապաշարը:


Իսկ ո՞րն ա էդ բառի իմաստը: Լուրջ եմ հարցնում՝ բառապաշարս հարստացնելու համար:

----------


## Smokie

Չեմ կարողանում ակումբում մի քանի պատմվածք միանգամից կարդալ, իսկ այսքա՜ն քննարկումներին դեռ չեմ հետեւել :LOL:  աչքիս կիսատ եմ թողնելու :Jpit:  Ինչևէ, երեկ կարդացի վերջում թողած երկու երկար պատմվածքները: 

Ընդհանուրից հինգ պատմվածք եմ հավանել, որոնցից երեքի համար եմ քվեարկել :Smile: 


 1-ին պատմվածքը շատ եմ հավանել: :Hands Up:  Ինչպես ասացի մի գրառմամբ, բնական ու գեղեցիկ էր նկարագրված: Քվեարկել եմ:
2-րդը չհավանածներիս միջից իմ կարծիքով ամենալավն էր :Jpit:  Թեման գուցե հետաքրքիր էր, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ պատմվածքը չգրավեց, կամ քիչ գրավեց: Ճիշտ է ձեռագիրը վատը չէր, բայց ընդհանուր պատմությունը տհաճ զգացողություններ էր արթնացնում :Sad: 
3-րդն էլ չեմ հավանել: Հետաքրքիր չէր, կիսատ էր ու մի տեսակ չափից դուրս տարօրինակ: Արհեստական էր :Pardon: 
4-րդը շատ լավն էր, հաճույքով էի կարդում: Շատ գեղեցիկ էր ամեն ինչ ներկայացված: :Good:  Քվեարկված է:
5-րդն էլ հեչ դուրս չեկավ.. դաժան էր ու անհետաքրքիր:
6-րդը. Գրողն իհարկե ունի յուրահատուկ երևակայություն՝ խոսքս անշարժ տղամարդկանց ու մահվան խաղի մասին է, բայց անկեղծ ասած նման թեմաներ ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում:  
7-րդը սիրեցի :Yes:  Սիրեցի բարի տատիկին ու լրագրողին ու ընդհանրապես սիրեցի այդ բարի պատմությունը: Սկզբի պահերին այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ դուրս չի գալու, բայց որ մինչև վերջ կարդացի, սիրեցի :Love:  Պտիչկան դրած :Jpit:  
8-րդն էլ էր լավը: Եթե երկրորդ անգամ քվեարկելու հնարավորություն ունենայի, դա էլ կավելացնեի: Էլի բարի ու հետաքրքիր պատմվածք էր, ի՞նչ անենք, որ անսպասելի ու գուցե ոմանց համար տխուր վերջաբան ուներ: Ինձ դուր եկավ
9-րդի հեղինակն էլ ունի իր ուրույն, յուրահատուկ ձեռագիրն ու մտածելակերպը, լավ է ստեղծագործում: Հաճույքով կկարդայի իր ևս մի քանի  պատմվածք, բայց... այս պատմվածքի թեման էլ չհավանեցի, սա էլ չափից դուրս խորհրդավոր թվաց, անհետաքրքրությամբ էի կարդում, բայց կողքից մտածում էի, որ խոստումնալից հեղինակ է, հետաքրքիր ձեռագրով :Yes: 
10-րդը դուրս եկավ: Հատկապես հավանեցի վերջին մասերը, երբ խոսում էր գրողը ու երբ կրկնեց N2 մասնակցի խոստովանությունը: Հետաքրքիր գաղափար է, մի քանի պատմություն մեկի մեջ :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հ.Գ. Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր մտածում էին թե Երջանկության հեղինակը Արէան ա. Արէան կյանքում իր գրածը էսպես չէր գովի  ձեզ


Ավելին՝ ինքը իրա օգտին չէր քվեարկի  :Jpit:  ու ես էստեղից հասկացա, որ Արէան կապ չունի էդ գործի հետ:

----------

Արէա (28.02.2013)

----------


## Dayana

էս մրցույթից ես բան չհասկացա։ Մի քանի անգամ ամեն գործ վերանայել եմ, բայց մի տեսակ չէր տպավորվում, ու հետո որ կարծիք էր լինում, գնում նորից նայում էի։ Հենց նոր նորից նայեցի, բայց էլի գլխի չընկա ով-որն էր գրել,  հատ-հատ չարտագերմ։  :Sclerosis:  Փաստորեն Կրիան Կռոյանը չէր, Ալֆա-ն էր գրել։  Բոլորիդ շնորհավորում եմ, ժող, հավեսն էր։ Չուկ, այ դու ձկան աչք, փաստորեն մասնակցում էիր, դրա համար էիր եկել ստեղ գուշակություններ անում, որ մեզ ճիշտ ուղուց շեղես  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Շինարար (02.03.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

*Գալ ջան*, մի հատ մեեծ շնորհավոր: Դե, էլ չասեմ, որ սկզբից էլ գիետի, որ քո ձեռագիրն է:
Չուկն ինձ համար բացահայտում էր (դե, ես այստեղ նորեկ եմ ու երևի դեռ շաատ բացահայտումներ են լինելու, բայց հիմա Չուկն է, իրեն եմ ասում): Շնորհավոր, *Չուկ ջան*:
Մարիի ձեռագիրը հավանել եմ իր օրագրերից, հավեսին են կարդացվում, այս գործն էլ իր զգայական ֆոնով գրավեց: Ապրես, *Մարի ջան:*
*Բյուր*, լավ պատմվածք էիր գրել, ուղղակի իրար հետև մի քանի լավ պատմվածք կարդալու դեպքում առանձնացրի ինձ վրա ամենաշատը ազդածները , բայց ասեմ, որ հասուն գործ էր: Ապրե՛ս:
*Քույր Քերի և Ալֆա* ջաներ, ձեր գործերն էլ տպավորիչ ու խորհելու տեղ տվող էին: Ապրեք:
Ընդհանուր լավ մրցույթ էր, բոլոր հեղինակներին էլ շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր պատմվածքներ ներկայացնելու համար:
Իհարկե, Դավիթի ներդրումն այս գործում ամենամեծն է, իրեն ևս չենք մոռանում:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013), Chuk (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013), Դավիթ (28.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> էս մրցույթից ես բան չհասկացա։ Մի քանի անգամ ամեն գործ վերանայել եմ, բայց մի տեսակ չէր տպավորվում, ու հետո որ կարծիք էր լինում, գնում նորից նայում էի։ Հենց նոր նորից նայեցի, բայց էլի գլխի չընկա ով-որն էր գրել,  հատ-հատ չարտագերմ։  Փաստորեն Կրիան Կռոյանը չէր, Ալֆա-ն էր գրել։  Բոլորիդ շնորհավորում եմ, ժող, հավեսն էր։ Չուկ, այ դու ձկան աչք, փաստորեն մասնակցում էիր, դրա համար էիր եկել ստեղ գուշակություններ անում, որ մեզ ճիշտ ուղուց շեղես


Դե Կռոյանը էդ ոճի գործեր չի գրում:

----------


## Dayana

> Դե Կռոյանը էդ ոճի գործեր չի գրում:


Ինձ թվացել էր ինքն ա, ազնիվ խոսք։

----------


## Malxas

> Իսկ ո՞րն ա էդ բառի իմաստը: Լուրջ եմ հարցնում՝ բառապաշարս հարստացնելու համար:


Ընդհանուր իմաստից զգացվում, հասկացվում է ու դու հավանաբար մոտավորապես գլխի ես ընկել, թե ինչ է նշանակում, բայց որ հարցնում ես սիրով կպատասխանեմ: Ավելի վաղ Բյուրի հարցադրմանը չեմ պատասխանել, որովհետև ակնկալում էի, որ ակումբցի այդ բնագավառի որևէ մասնագետ դա կանի:

Այսպիսով, «ընդսմին» - ը շատ հետաքրքիր և կարևոր բառ է, բառացի թարգմանություն չունի, այն պարզապես հաստատում է հետագա միտքը: «Սա է միակ ճշմարտությունը» կամ «ինչ որ գրված է զուտ ճշմարտություն է»: Մոտավորապես այսքանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանուր իմաստից զգացվում, հասկացվում է ու դու հավանաբար մոտավորապես գլխի ես ընկել, թե ինչ է նշանակում, բայց որ հարցնում ես սիրով կպատասխանեմ: Ավելի վաղ Բյուրի հարցադրմանը չեմ պատասխանել, որովհետև ակնկալում էի, որ ակումբցի այդ բնագավառի որևէ մասնագետ դա կանի:
> 
> Այսպիսով, «ընդսմին» - ը շատ հետաքրքիր և կարևոր բառ է, բառացի թարգմանություն չունի, այն պարզապես հաստատում է հետագա միտքը: «Սա է միակ ճշմարտությունը» կամ «ինչ որ գրված է զուտ ճշմարտություն է»: Մոտավորապես այսքանը:


Իսկ ո՞նց ա արտասանվում:

----------


## Malxas

> Իսկ ո՞նց ա արտասանվում:


ընդս-մին
համարդ գրի զանգեմ արտասանեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Ինգրիդ* ջան, ևս մեկ անգամ կներես, որ էն 10-ը քո վրա էի գցել  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհանուր իմաստից զգացվում, հասկացվում է ու դու հավանաբար մոտավորապես գլխի ես ընկել, թե ինչ է նշանակում, բայց որ հարցնում ես սիրով կպատասխանեմ: Ավելի վաղ Բյուրի հարցադրմանը չեմ պատասխանել, որովհետև ակնկալում էի, որ ակումբցի այդ բնագավառի որևէ մասնագետ դա կանի:
> 
> Այսպիսով, «ընդսմին» - ը շատ հետաքրքիր և կարևոր բառ է, բառացի թարգմանություն չունի, այն պարզապես հաստատում է հետագա միտքը: «Սա է միակ ճշմարտությունը» կամ «ինչ որ գրված է զուտ ճշմարտություն է»: Մոտավորապես այսքանը:


 :LOL: 

Մալխաս ջան, մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, բառի իմաստը գիտեի, ուզում էի իմանայի դու գիտե՞ս, թե՞ չէ, ու պարզեցի, որ չգիտես  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (28.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (28.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ընդս-մին
> համարդ գրի զանգեմ արտասանեմ


այսինքն, երկրորդ ը-ն դ-ի ու ս-ի արանքու՞մ ա: ընդըսմի՞ն: թե՞ ընդհանրապես ը չկա:  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

*Է. Աղայան. Արդի հայերենի բացատրական բառարան
**Ընդսմին.* 1. Բացի սրանից, սրա հետ միասին. միաժամանակ 2. Տե՛ս ըստորում
*Ըստորում.* 1. Որի համաձայն՝ համապատասխան: 2. Որովհետև, քանի որ:


*Հ. Աճառյան. Ժամանակակից հայոց լեզվի բացատրական բառարան
**Ընդսմին.* 1. Սրա հետ միաժամանակ: 2. Տե՛ս ընդորում
*Ընդորում.* Ի լրացում դրա, դրա հետ միաժամանակ

----------

Sambitbaba (28.02.2013), Smokie (02.03.2013), Ուլուանա (28.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Անգլերեն "besides" բառի համարժեքն է «ընդսմինը»:

----------

Chuk (28.02.2013), Sambitbaba (28.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անգլերեն "besides" բառի համարժեքն է «ընդսմինը»:


նման էլ հնչում ա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> *Ինգրիդ* ջան, ևս մեկ անգամ կներես, որ էն 10-ը քո վրա էի գցել


 :Smile:  Забудь.  :Smile:

----------

Գալաթեա (28.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս ջան, մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, բառի իմաստը գիտեի, ուզում էի իմանայի դու գիտե՞ս, թե՞ չէ, ու պարզեցի, որ չգիտես


Իաաաաա, էս ինչքան մարդ ուրախացավ, որ Չուկը ինձ իրա կարծիքով սխալ հանեց  :LOL: 
Կարդացի բերածդ բացատրությունները, դա այդպես է, բայց իմ գրածն էլ է ճիշտ:

----------


## Malxas

> այսինքն, երկրորդ ը-ն դ-ի ու ս-ի արանքու՞մ ա: ընդըսմի՞ն: թե՞ ընդհանրապես ը չկա:


Չուկին հարցրու կասի  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Իաաաաա, էս ինչքան մարդ ուրախացավ, որ Չուկը ինձ իրա կարծիքով սխալ հանեց 
> Կարդացի բերածդ բացատրությունները, դա այդպես է, *բայց իմ գրածն էլ է ճիշտ*:


Ընդսմին բացեց  :LOL:

----------


## Malxas

> Ընդսմին բացեց


Լավ, քեզ հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ է:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, քեզ հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ է:


Դե որ իմ հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ ա, լրջանանք, ու անցնենք «քո հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ լինելուն»: Նենց չի, որ ես հիմա կանգնեմ, ասեմ, որ «կճուճ» բառը բացի թրծած կավե անոթից նաև նշանակում է վագրի մորթի, ու էդ բառը սկսեց նաև վագրի մորթի նշանակել: Էնպես որ առաջարկում եմ, որ որևէ աղբյուր բերես, որտեղ ցույց կտրվի, որ «ընդսմին» բառը քո նշածն էլ է նշանակում, հակառակ դեպքում պարզապես հարկադրված կլինենք արձանագրել, որ սխալ տեղեկատվություն էիր տալիս ու բառի իրական նշանակությունը չգիտեիր:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Դե որ իմ հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ ա, լրջանանք, ու անցնենք «քո հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ լինելուն»: Նենց չի, որ ես հիմա կանգնեմ, ասեմ, որ «կճուճ» բառը բացի թրծած կավե անոթից նաև նշանակում է վագրի մորթի, ու էդ բառը սկսեց նաև վագրի մորթի նշանակել: Էնպես որ առաջարկում եմ, որ որևէ աղբյուր բերես, որտեղ ցույց կտրվի, որ «ընդսմին» բառը քո նշածն էլ է նշանակում, հակառակ դեպքում պարզապես հարկադրված կլինենք արձանագրել, որ սխալ տեղեկատվություն էիր տալիս ու բառի իրական նշանակությունը չգիտեիր:


Էն որ չէի ցանկացել պատասխանել, որպեսզի մասնագետը դա աներ, հենց թյուրիմածություններից խուսափելու համար էր: Ես այդ բառի իմաստը ոչ թե բառարանում եմ նայել, այլ մասնագետից եմ հարցրել, իսկ այստեղ գրել եմ իմ բառերով, իսկ դու ոնց որ դիտմամբ աշխատես բառերից կախվել, որ ինձ սխալ հանես կամ իմ գրառումները հեղինակազրկես: Էն բերածդ օրինակների մեջ կար *1. Որի համաձայն՝ համապատասխան:* Մի՞ թե դա չի հաստատում հետագա միտքը: Գուցե այստեղ այնքան էլ լավ չեմ բացատրել , բայց և այնպես էլ չէր, որ դու մտածեիր ես չգիտեմ այդ բառի իմաստը:

----------


## Chuk

> Էն որ չէի ցանկացել պատասխանել, որպեսզի մասնագետը դա աներ, հենց թյուրիմածություններից խուսափելու համար էր: Ես այդ բառի իմաստը ոչ թե բառարանում եմ նայել, այլ մասնագետից եմ հարցրել, իսկ այստեղ գրել եմ իմ բառերով, իսկ դու ոնց որ դիտմամբ աշխատես բառերից կախվել, որ ինձ սխալ հանես կամ իմ գրառումները հեղինակազրկես: Էն բերածդ օրինակների մեջ կար *1. Որի համաձայն՝ համապատասխան:* Մի՞ թե դա չի հաստատում հետագա միտքը: Գուցե այստեղ այնքան էլ լավ չեմ բացատրել , բայց և այնպես էլ չէր, որ դու մտածեիր ես չգիտեմ այդ բառի իմաստը:


Մալխաս ջան, ես գրել էի, որովհետև դու բառը սխալ էիր օգտագործել: Մասնագետիդ խնդրի, թող աղբյուր ցույց տա, առանց աղբյուրի, հիմնավորման որևէ մասնագետի խոսքը ընդունելի չէ: Իմ՝ բառարաններից բերած օրինակները որևէ կերպ աղերս չունեին, քո բացատրության հետ: Ու ի վերջո որևէ սարսափելի բան չկա, որ դու էդ բառի իմաստը չես իմացել, սխալ ես իմացել ու սխալ ես օգտագործել: Ու ամոթ էլ չի, որ կանգնես ու ասես. «վայ, արա, բա ես նենց գիտեի, սխալ գիտեի»: Բարի քննարկումներ, իմ համար էս թեման սպառված է մինչև այն պահը, երբ կհիմնավորվի կոնկրետ, ոչ թե օդի մեջ խոսքերով:

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս ջան, ես գրել էի, որովհետև դու բառը սխալ էիր օգտագործել: Մասնագետիդ խնդրի, թող աղբյուր ցույց տա, առանց աղբյուրի, հիմնավորման որևէ մասնագետի խոսքը ընդունելի չէ: Իմ՝ բառարաններից բերած օրինակները որևէ կերպ աղերս չունեին, քո բացատրության հետ: Ու ի վերջո որևէ սարսափելի բան չկա, որ դու էդ բառի իմաստը չես իմացել, սխալ ես իմացել ու սխալ ես օգտագործել: Ու ամոթ էլ չի, որ կանգնես ու ասես. «վայ, արա, բա ես նենց գիտեի, սխալ գիտեի»: Բարի քննարկումներ, իմ համար էս թեման սպառված է մինչև այն պահը, երբ կհիմնավորվի կոնկրետ, ոչ թե օդի մեջ խոսքերով:


Չուկ ջան, շատ բառեր կան հաստատ, որ ես դրանց իմաստը չգիտեմ ապեր կամ սխալ գիտեմ ու հնարավոր է երբևէ սխալ օգտագործեմ: Ես բանասեր չեմ ու երբեք վատ զգում հարցնել ու սովորել, այդ թվում նաև քեզանից: Ինչ վերաբերվում է «ընդսմին» բառի իմ կողմից գործածմանը, ապա Ակումբում վերջերս գրառումներ անելիս դա արել եմ զվարճանքի համար, պարզապես այդ բառը օգտագործելու համար, հիշեցնելով «Հայկական Սարսափ» մրցույթը: Հիշում ես, թե ժամանակին որքան ենք բոլորս միասին ուրախացել ու ծիծաղել դրա վրա: Իսկ ճիշտ իմաստ վերագրելով օգտագործել եմ «Վիրավորանք» պատմվածքի մեջ: Եթե գտնում ես, որ այնտեղ եմ սխալ օգտագործել, բնավ վատ չեմ զգա ընդունել իմ սխալը ու դեռ մի բան էլ շնորհակալություն կհայտնեմ քեզ:

----------


## LisBeth

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին: Հարգանքներս բոլոր հեղինակներին, ինձ համար պատիվ էր:

Կարծիքներին առանձին չեմ անդրադառնա, բացի մեկից: Chuk-ը նշեց, որ անփութություն կար, մի քանի օրինակ էլ բերեց, մի քանիսը շատերից, ես չեմ ուզում արդարանալ, նենց որ, հաշվի կառնեմ:
 Շնորհակալություն բոլորին, հետաքրքիր էր:

----------

CactuSoul (01.03.2013), Chuk (01.03.2013), ivy (28.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (28.02.2013), Գալաթեա (01.03.2013), Տրիբուն (03.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Վայ քու արաա՜ :Jpit: 

Վերջապես, թռուցիկ կարդալով՝ չհետաքրքրող հատվածները թողնելով հասա վերջին էջերին :LOL:  Խոստանում եմ մյուս անգամ, այլ կերպ եմ հետեւելու մրցույթին, որ էդքան հետ չընկնեմ :Hands Up:  թե չէ սենց հեչ լավ չէր :LOL:  

Հետաքրքիր ա Ուլուանան ո՞նց էր հասցրել էդքանը ամբողջությամբ կարդալ, հավես ունենալով :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ու մի բան էլ հարցնեմ, Կռոյանն ո՞վ ա :Smile:

----------


## Այբ

Մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնել, բայց ամաչում եմ :Blush: : Եվ քանի որ ուրիշ ելք չունեմ ամաչելով խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե ինչպես կարող եմ գրառման համար շնորհակալություն հայտնել:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի բան եմ ուզում հարցնել, բայց ամաչում եմ: Եվ քանի որ ուրիշ ելք չունեմ ամաչելով խնդրում եմ ասեք, թե ինչպես կարող եմ գրառման համար շնորհակալություն հայտնել:


Շնորհակալության հնարավորությունը հասանելի է դառնում, երբ մասնակիցը անում է 15 գրառում: Դու առայժմ արել ես 6 գրառում:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Չեք կարող պատմվածքների հեղինակներին հերթով գրեք, եթե կանոններին դեմ չի, 500-ից ավել գրառում չկարդանք?....

----------


## Այբ

> Շնորհակալության հնարավորությունը հասանելի է դառնում, երբ մասնակիցը անում է 15 գրառում: Դու առայժմ արել ես 6 գրառում:


Շնորհակալություն, որ հարցիս պատասխանեցիք, ես չգիտեի :Smile: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չեք կարող պատմվածքների հեղինակներին հերթով գրեք, եթե կանոններին դեմ չի, 500-ից ավել գրառում չկարդանք?....


Բայց հերթով էր գրված։ Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ նկատի ունես։ Մի հատ նորից կասե՞ս՝ ավելի կոնկրետ։

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Բայց հերթով էր գրված։ Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչ նկատի ունես։ Մի հատ նորից կասե՞ս՝ ավելի կոնկրետ։


Որոշ հեղինակներ նշվել են, բայց այդ գրառումները կորել են, դժվար է գտնելը.... Ավելի լավ չի լինի մի գրառման մեջ գրեք պատմվածք - հեղինակ... նրանք ովքեր հայտնի են...

----------


## Chuk

Գրած ա, ուղղակի էջերի մեջ կորել ա, մեջբերեմ.



> «Ճռռոց»-Մարի Մելիքյան
> «Անծանոթ տուն (Ո՞վ է նա)»-Արփինե Վարդանյան
> «Հյուսիսի կինը»-Strange Little Girl
> «Կարոտը»-Գալաթեա
> «Անվերնագիր»-Lis Beth
> «Լայմա»-Քույր Քերի
> «Հետք»-Այվի
> «Երջանկությունը»-Chuk
> «Կրիա, որ չուներ պատյան»-Alphaone
>  «Անծանոթ տուն»-Հասմիկ Պողոսյան

----------

Stranger_Friend (03.03.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Իսկ  հաջորդ մրցույթը ե՞րբ է լինելու...

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ  հաջորդ մրցույթը ե՞րբ է լինելու...


«Հավաքածու» մրցույթները մի երկու ամիսը մեկ են լինում, մյուսի մասին հավանաբար շուտով կհայտարարվի: Դավիթն է որոշում:
Բայց մենք հույս ունենք, որ մինչև հաջորդ Հավաքածու-ն սկսվելը մի ակումբային մրցույթ կանցակցվի. դե էս բաժնում ակումբային ստեղծագործական մրցույթներ էլ են լինում:

----------

Այբ (04.03.2013), Դավիթ (05.03.2013)

----------

